# Official 2013 NBA Thread vers. flippity floppity



## axl blaze

Cavs are on the up-and-up

Lakers are a mediocre, horribly coached team

Mavs just aren't quite what they used to be - but still could pull it together

the Magic are seeing Shaq 2.0 develop

the Bulls still are playing the best defense in the league

Spurs still got it

the Thunder are who I'm taking in the West

Celtics are finished, but might make an 8th seed

Heat are scary good and gelling in their second year 

the Clippers are one of the most fun teams to watch

Knicks are .500. but NY media is lauding them as a #1 seed

that about it??


----------



## Max Power




----------



## China Rider

looks like kings are going to stay in sacramento, i'm happy for the city

i wonder which team is going to relocate to seattle, they need a team and i'm pretty sure have started construction on a new arena


----------



## axl blaze

oh just you wait, this thread usually blows up more than the NFL threads

however, I don't know about this year. this thread was plagued with 50 percent Lakers fans, or various other Kobe Bryant-knob-gobblers

I have a feeling that those Lakers fans aren't going to be showing up in force this season


----------



## 23536

ps: what is he saying here?


----------



## axl blaze

I can't wait when LeBron comes back to Cleveland


----------



## StarOceanHouse

lakers baby


----------



## BlessedAnomaly

OKC is a terrifying team (almost as much as the heat), but it seems like every other win I see from them depends on Late Game Heroics. They will probably come out of the west, barring a surprise from the Spurs or Mavs(probably not but a guy can dream), but will lose to the Heat or the Motherfucking Chicago Bulls.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Yep.  The Celtics are done.  At least they were relevant again for a few years.


Spurs are playing mighty good but they will fade down the stretch?


The Bulls have to find a way to help DRose when LeBron guards him or they wont make it out of the East.  Likely wont matter anyway because the Heat are poised to win it all.


----------



## Alex007

axl blaze said:


> Mavs just aren't quite what they used to be



This is what happens when you add a lazy-ass like Vince Carter to the mix.



Wyld 4 X said:


> The Bulls have to find a way to help DRose when LeBron guards him or they wont make it out of the East.



You kidding me? Bulls dont have anyone who could stop wade, lebron or bosh.


----------



## axl blaze

well I don't think the Bulls have ONE player that could take the Heat, but I do think that Coach Thibs preaches some pretty tough team defense

I don't think the Bulls have to worry about defense here, even when against the Heat in the eventual Eastern Conference Championship. the Bulls have to worry about offense, here, Rose needs to go on a scoring rampage to topple the Heat


----------



## Alex007

^ You obviously have no understandding of basketball. Miami got three worldclass basketball players, potential hall of famers and you're telling us that Chicago doesn't have to worry about defense lol. Rose aint Jordan, he's not capable of putting 40 plus points every single game.


----------



## axl blaze

so you're a butt-hurt Miami fan, I take it?

those three "world class, potential HoFers" looked very average last year against an old Mavericks team. actually, in that highly entertaining NBA Finals match-up last year, the only one out of those three who looked potentially world class, was Chris Bosh. and that in and of itself is hilarious 

you obviously have no idea what you're talking about if you think Chicago can't play defense. they've been the top defensive team for the past couple years. the point that you missed is that Chicago needs to worry about keeping up with Miami's GREAT transition game. Chicago's worry is about scoring more points. is an on-fire-Loul-Deng enough to topple the team that represents all that is wrong with basketball today?


----------



## Alex007

LOL!!! You should immediately be demoted from being Moderator of any sports forum on the internet. 

By the way, I hate Miami more than any other team in the NBA. Miami and the Spurs, can't stand neither.

But please don't mention Miami and the Bulls in the same sentence. You're talking about a team that went to the finals, where were the bulls? Rose couldn't hit a fucking foul shot.


----------



## snafu

axl blaze said:


> Heat are scary good and gelling in their second year


 

*NSFW*: 













Even though I'm from LA


----------



## Alex007

Thizz Machine said:


> Even though I'm from LA



You should immediately be promoted to Moderator of Sports' forum. Kobe all day


----------



## snafu

They're letting me down, I think the Clippers are gonna take their turn as LA's better team soon. Blake is beast, then I hear rumors of Dwight Howard getting traded to the Clippers... But someone else said he was going to NY.


----------



## Alex007

Yeah I love how Clippers are looking right now. Chris Paul, Blake, Billups, Butler, Evans, this team is not to be taken lightly come playoff time. NY also has amazing talent if they could fucking learn how to play together.


----------



## Care

No interest in basketball, just posting to note that even outside of CE&P alex seems incapable of posting in a thread without personally attacking someone.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Alex007 said:


> Yeah I love how Clippers are looking right now. Chris Paul, Blake, Billups, Butler, Evans, this team is not to be taken lightly come playoff time. NY also has amazing talent if they could fucking learn how to play together.


 
Since you know so much.....then there is no need to mention that Billups is out for the year.


----------



## aanallein

Care said:


> No interest in basketball, just posting to note that even outside of CE&P alex seems incapable of posting in a thread without personally attacking someone.


 
Noticed the same thing. 

As for the NBA.. I've been following but this season is pretty weird. Obviously the Heat and Bulls look outstanding but I just want to wait til playoffs. Some of the games I've watched have been pretty bad as far as effort goes. It's been getting better lately, though.


----------



## suburu

How is The Mailman getting on? And Clyde the Glide. LeBrons nickname is a bit shit really


----------



## Tommyboy

I was really pulling for the Knicks today just so the Boston fans could hate us even more (the NY Rangers beat Boston earlier in the day, and the Super Bowl is still fresh in our minds) but the Celtics pulled it off in the end.  

As a NYer it's good to have a decent basketball team to watch for the first time in a while.  I haven't really watched the Knicks play since the 90's when I was rocking these:

*NSFW*:


----------



## 23536

So after the screwin
I bust a nut and get up and put on my white Ewings
I'm out the do'
All you might get is a rubber on the floor
Cause I'm ready to hit the road like Mario Andretti
Bitch, cause I'm steady mobbin


----------



## Serious

axl blaze said:


> I have a feeling that those Lakers fans aren't going to be showing up in force this season



What's good axl?


----------



## Serious

axl blaze said:


> Lakers are a mediocre, *horribly coached team*



Care to elaborate? How are they horribly coached? Mike Brown is a damn good defensive coach, he has them playing some great team D (currently tied w/ Philly in Opp FG% @ 41) and they are 5th in Opp pts/G, allowing 91 total points... which is pretty amazing considering the current roster and how they rarely play any defense on the road. Look up their home vs road defensive numbers, they are an elite defensive team when they want to be, and that will always keep them in playoff games.  

Are you saying he is to blame for their struggles on offense? Look at the freaking roster man. There's a HUGE dropoff in talent after the big 3 (Kobe/Gasol/Drew). We are handicapped at the 1 and the 3 ppositions and have no bench. Matt Barnes is arguably our 4th best player! Now MB's sets aren't the most innovative, but they are good enough and the Lakers get good shots when they actually bother to move the ball, set solid screens, etc. And no offensive system in the world will look good if players can't hit WIDE FREAKING OPEN SHOTS. Mike Brown is not the reason they're the worst 3 point shooting team in the league and have zero offensive spacing. (spacing was a huge issue even under Phil Jackson's triangle offense). The offense would look so much better if we had a starting PG and SF that belonged in this league. They are practically playing 3 on 5 out there. 

My only real gripe with Brown is that he overplays Kobe a bit and his rotations confuse me at times. Other than that, I think he has done a great job consideringthe circumstances. 

I really want to see what Kobe will do if/when the Lakers either a) stop sucking so hard from downtown around him or b) force that to happen through a trade. The way he's balling right now with no spacing is nothing short of remarkable. 



BlessedAnomaly said:


> OKC is a terrifying team (almost as much as the heat), but it seems like every other win I see from them depends on Late Game Heroics. They will probably come out of the west, barring a surprise from the Spurs or Mavs(probably not but a guy can dream), but will lose to the Heat or the Motherfucking Chicago Bulls.



I think everyone is overrating OKC, I don't think they're near Miami's level. They are neither an elite defensive team, nor an elite offensive team (yeah they put up a ton of points in the regular season with their transition game, but what happens when the game slows down in the playoffs? They have no halfcourt offense). They rely too much on their perimeter scoring. They need someone who can get them easy buckets in the post. Ibaka and Perkins are not those guys. We'll see how far their talent carries them this year.



axl blaze said:


> those three "world class, potential HoFers" looked very average last year against an old Mavericks team. actually, in that highly entertaining NBA Finals match-up last year, the only one out of those three who looked potentially world class, was Chris Bosh. and that in and of itself is hilarious


Wade had a monster Finals series, dude. I do think the Bulls have a shot at taking them down though. I think in order to beat Miami, you need three things.
1. Size in the paint 
2. Depth to wear the Big 3 out; and
3. Enough quickness that both Wade & LeBron have to go around chasing people. 

With Asik healthy, the Bulls have #1 covered between him and Noah. They definitely have the depth, if healthy. 

What the Bulls might lack, and here Rip and some evolution from Watson will be key, is guys that will force both Wade & Lebron to exert a lot of effort running around on defense. It's still too easy to key in on Rose, and Deng if he's not moving doesn't require too much energy to defend. Boozer's interior passing and having a good series overall will also be key, and some nice minutes from Taj. 

Oh and there are very few SGs in this league that can frustrate Wade, and Rip is one of them.


----------



## axl blaze

sup Serious? it's good to see you back here, spewing knowledge about the game, like you always do

as far as your Coach Mike Brown goes, I think really mixed signals. yeah, you're right, Coach Brown has a great defensive mind. probably the best defensive coach out there besides the the HCs of the Spurs, 76ers, and Bulls

but as far as offense goes, I think Mike Brown sucks. but hey, at least your Lakers have Kobe. if he plays like he did when he schooled LBJ + the Heat that other night, you're in the clear. in Cleveland, all Mike Brown did was "hey let's just give the ball to LeBron," which worked for a year or so, then that said plan blew up in their faces (usually come NBA Playoffs time in the Eastern Conference)

however, I still kinda like Mike Brown, sometimes I just hate that stupid face he makes during all the games he coaches in the NBA:






you've noticed that shit, right bro??


----------



## Alex007

Care said:


> No interest in basketball, just posting to note that even outside of CE&P alex seems incapable of posting in a thread without personally attacking someone.



Please stop stalking me after I exposed your ignorance in another forum. This is a sports thread and we are men here, this aint the darkside, men tend to show emotion when it comes to sports. I never attacked Axl, I attacked a basketball team. In fact im learning from the guy, he was right about Chicago being one of the best defensive teams, i didn't know this so i googled it to confirm%). In other words, Axl dunked on me in this thread


----------



## Care

^ TBH I hadn't even seen your post in CE&P when i posted that. Its funny that you think you actually proved something considering the entire point of my post was really just focusing on the fact that Islam isn't really growing in anywhere except a few isolated nations, most of which are not powerful states. When I said Asians I was basically thinking of Koreans+Japanese+CHinese. So I wrote one thing that wasnt factual, but was pretty much unrelated to my point and you act like its some sort of epic victory on your part.

Its also funny that you think im stalking you in S&G.

It seems like you just latch on to one small point you disagree with and attempt to derail the entire thread arguing with someone.


----------



## Alex007

Care said:


> So I wrote one thing that wasnt factual, but was pretty much unrelated to my point and you act like its some sort of epic victory on your part.



I got plenty of private messages applauding me for that. Now you may go away, unless you have something you want to add to the discussion about the NBA?

OKC is a great team but they are too young to make anything happen. I love Durant though. One of the best shooters in the game, i wish he had that kobe bryant or dwayne wade killer instinct. But at least he has more of a killer instinct than Vince Carter and Tracy Mcgrady. Tracy Mcgrady had the most talent ever, maybe even more than Kobe, but he just didn't have that killer instinct and as a result, never won a championship ring.


----------



## axl blaze

let's keep the discussion relevant here guys. I took no offense to your words here, Alex007. S+G isn't CE+P. S+G is a refuge here, we're allowed to get passionate and say things that we normally wouldn't. as long as you don't say anything stupid, and actually make me have to edit your post, you can get away with a lot here

in other news... I hope the Cavs can make the playoffs on Kyrie Irving's back. if not, as a fan, this upcoming NBA Draft class has to be the best in recent memory. some good Big Men coming up from college, very soon, I think they will mostly translate to the NBA in a big way


----------



## Care

Alex007 said:


> I got plenty of private messages applauding me for that. Now you may go away, unless you have something you want to add to the discussion about the NBA?
> 
> OKC is a great team but they are too young to make anything happen. I love Durant though. One of the best shooters in the game, i wish he had that kobe bryant or dwayne wade killer instinct. But at least he has more of a killer instinct than Vince Carter and Tracy Mcgrady. Tracy Mcgrady had the most talent ever, maybe even more than Kobe, but he just didn't have that killer instinct and as a result, never won a championship ring.



Oh please, MyFinalRest is just obsessed with discrediting me since I told him off in a thread and the girl he is cyberstalking on this site agreed with me and he got all embarrassed. Dont flatter yourself.

But anyways back on topic ... how bout them WARRIORS!......


----------



## Alex007

axl blaze said:


> in other news... I hope the Cavs can make the playoffs on Kyrie Irving's back.



I would love for this to happen. I hate Lebron James and feel bad for people of Cleveland after his callous departure. If the Cavs make the playoffs I would be super have for the city. But i don't know anything about their team, who do they got and what do they got? Dallas just beat the Knicks today.


----------



## 23536

Why does Chris Bosh still get ragged on all the time?

He's become a metonym for crying.  This is Nikki Minaj:



> I hear the slick shit
> Bitch you washed
> All you hoes crying
> Christopher Bosh



Twitter is awash with jokes about Bosh being a female, or a homosexual, bisexual, trisexual, tetrasexual.  This is typical:



> Mikhail Prokhorov ‏ @Fake_Prokhorov  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> I am hear Nets lose to team from Miami by many points. Is great moral victory as Chris Bosh is for sure future WNBA Hall of Fame player.



After the Heat beat Portland without Bosh the other night, I heard Miami fans saying this team is better without Bosh.  That's fucking ridiculous.  Ever since he got here, we have been clamoring for him to be traded.

I think he probably doesn't give a shit.  He's averaging 19 and 8 this year as the team's third option.  He beat Atlanta on the road without Lebron or Wade.  The Heat look like a lottery team when he's not in the lineup.  In halfcourt sets, he assumes the role of the 5 because Joel Anthony can't catch a basketball. and so on


----------



## axl blaze

dude I don't understand how Chris Bosh is hated so much either. in fact, I would say I was most impressed with Chris Bosh out of Miami's Big 3 last year in the NBA Finals. both how he represented himself on the court, and off the court (Bosh seemed most humble, most real, even after Miami's eventual Finals loss). I completely agree with you that the Bosh haters here (Miami fans and haters alike) are WAY out of line



Alex007 said:


> I would love for this to happen. I hate Lebron James and feel bad for people of Cleveland after his callous departure. If the Cavs make the playoffs I would be super have for the city. But i don't know anything about their team, who do they got and what do they got? Dallas just beat the Knicks today.



thanks for your support. the Cavs might not be the most dominant team in the NBA atm, but they do have a good team. a team that I am at least content enough with by their effort on a nightly basis. who does Cleveland have? well, they obviously have the runaway Rookie of the Year this year in the former Duke Blue Devil, Kyrie Irving. dude LIT IT UP this year in the All-Star Rookie/Sophomore game. the Cavs also have a Head Coach that I can get behind in Byron Scott, a great old-school, no bullshit type of figurehead. he's great for the team, his personality is spot on. besides that, they have a roster of players who fight hard for the ball and play good enough defense (players like Anderson Varejao come to mind)

at this point, I'm rooting for the Cavs to make a #8 or #7 seed in the East, and hopefully pull off an upset in the NBA Playoffs. THAT would be tight

regardless, the Cavs are LOADED with draft picks coming up this year, and the draft is looking like one of the best years in recent memory

I'm just happy that things aren't overall dismal, like they were the year after LBJ pulled the great Cleveland Screw-Job


----------



## Max Power

Bosh plays soft, bottom line.


----------



## axl blaze

there are so many funny Chris Bosh pictures out there...












*NSFW*: 










and I'll just post this because I found this while doing a quick Chris Bosh image search:


*NSFW*: 











(NSFW for size)


----------



## Alex007

FUCKING HILARIOUS PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!! poor guy. He's a good guy and a good player and it sucks that everytime the heat lose the media blames Bosh. 

Lebron's a faggot, and Wade thinks he's in a fashion show.

Axl you're right, Byron Scott is a great coach, and the young guys on Cavs are really going to improve under his coaching which focuses on the fundamentals of winning and how to get the job done. Alot of teams would kill to have a coach like Byron Scott.

I just watched some of Kyrie Irving highlights, this kid is a fucking BEAST, great ball handle great shot, what more can a team ask for other than a great beat to go along with it:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nZuEd7wlnI

New king in town indeed!


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

This season is all jacked up. The Heat look ridiculous because it's like they were the only ones who bothered to work out during the lockout, in addition to that they add crazy depth now so they won't fizzle out like they did against the Mavs. 

The Knicks, who I guess I have some obligation to support, piss me off. This Linsanity thing reminded me of Woodstock: half a million people, and a field full of mud and shit, but the actual music wasn't anything special. Lin makes some _dumb_ passes. Everyone wants to downplay his turnovers because he put up good stats elsewhere, but he slipped through the cracks for a reason. Watching him at the All Star game was painful. I don't think you can really call him a true point guard yet. He's a talented, quick, guy who can shoot, but NY is just a mess at the moment. I AM much more hopeful for them than I was at the start of the season though, but let's get past the first round yet before we put them ahead of the traditional Eastern powers. 

Cavs got gutted, then won the lottery. The Lakers got fucked over by the league, and are doing what they can to get back at everyone for it. They always play better when they have something to prove. Spurs aren't dead yet, but they're getting there. They're still interesting to watch. I think OKC are pretenders at the moment, but I can't say for sure who's better than them in the West. Dallas made no secret of the fact that they are rebuilding, so that's just a wait and see situation.


----------



## 23536

After watching the past few Knick games, I've come to the conclusion that Novack should start over Carmelo.


----------



## ChickenScratch

officiating in the heat/hawks game last night was terrible.

lebron is protected.


----------



## China Rider

i heard an audio drop on rome yesterday, i don't know who said it or when it was said , but it was someone on the heat

it went something like:

'we're not gonna win 1 championship, not two, not three...NOT FOUR, NOT FIVE, not six, NOT SEVEN rings......

lol it was awesome 

and that's about all i have to say about the lame ass nba


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

^You're talking about what Lebron said? He said that 2 years ago now I think. 



ChickenScratch said:


> lebron is protected.



That was the case with Jordan too. He was clearly allowed to take a few extra steps if he was about to do a crazy drive to the basket.


----------



## ChickenScratch

yea, jordan got away with a lot.  

last night the hawks only went to the line 8 times, and miami went to the line like 25 times.

there was also a play on the floor where lebron essentially gave zaza pachulia an arm bar to the face and zaza got called for technical.  

i don't watch a ton of NBA, but i do follow the hawks, so i can't say a lot about the subject.  but the whole game it looked like the officials were gettin paid or some shit.

i think lebron got called for 1 foul all game.  we should've won.  blew a 10 point lead in the 3rd.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Lakers and Celtics looking bad these days.

Lakers blowing a 21 pt lead to the Wiz, wow.

Celts getting blown out by the Sixers.  Back-to-back game or not, that is no excuse.

Neither of these mighty franchises have a shot at the title this year.


----------



## axl blaze

235360287471352662 said:


> After watching the past few Knick games, I've come to the conclusion that Novack should start over Carmelo.



dude BJ Novak is fucking DRAINING them


----------



## blahman8000

If there's one thing I hate about NBA League Pass, it's that since the games are broadcasted from local TV stations of one of the team, the commentators are always partisan and always critique and complain about any call in the other team's favor. I swear, it's got to be a big part of their job description, because they cannot possibly believe some of the shit they whine about. And my team (the Hornets) happens to be the one team whose games are never broadcasted from their own station.

I mean I enjoy the games anyway, but god damn it pisses me off after a while. Every Hornets game I've watched, I have to listen to the announcers constantly disparage and whine about my team.


----------



## 23536

blahman8000 said:


> If there's one thing I hate about NBA League Pass, it's that since the games are broadcasted from local TV stations of one of the team, the commentators are always partisan and always critique and complain about any call in the other team's favor. I swear, it's got to be a big part of their job description, because they cannot possibly believe some of the shit they whine about. And my team (the Hornets) happens to be the one team whose games are never broadcasted from their own station.
> 
> I mean I enjoy the games anyway, but god damn it pisses me off after a while. Every Hornets game I've watched, I have to listen to the announcers constantly disparage and whine about my team.



I'll take the homer announcers over the extra 45 minutes of iphone and kia ads you get on games that are nationally televised.  The ad overkill is the reason I barely watch football any more.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

235360287471352662 said:


> I'll take the homer announcers over the extra 45 minutes of iphone and kia ads you get on games that are nationally televised.  The ad overkill is the reason I barely watch football any more.


 
We also actually have some pretty good homer announcers down here. I don't know what it's like for any other cities than Miami but I enjoy the slight homer bias they have. They don't annoy me, and the guys on TNT and especially ESPN annoy the shit out of me when we play a nationally televised game. Homer announcers have the luxury of being able to admit their bias, while neutral broadcasters have to try to remain objective even though they are fans like the rest of us, and everything they say sounds like total bullshit. I've never really learned anything of importance from announcers, so quality isn't really a big deal to me unless the announcers are so annoying they make me want to blow my eardrums out.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah man, you gotta love the Homer Color Personalities  we have some DAMN good ones here in Buckeye Country. they are at their best when they realize what they are, don't take themselves too seriously, aren't idiots, and just have some damn fun with their show!


----------



## LongTime

3 said:


> We also actually have some pretty good homer announcers down here. I don't know what it's like for any other cities than Miami but I enjoy the slight homer bias they have. They don't annoy me, and the guys on TNT and especially ESPN annoy the shit out of me when we play a nationally televised game. Homer announcers have the luxury of being able to admit their bias, while neutral broadcasters have to try to remain objective even though they are fans like the rest of us, and everything they say sounds like total bullshit. I've never really learned anything of importance from announcers, so quality isn't really a big deal to me unless the announcers are so annoying they make me want to blow my eardrums out.



I feel the same way. Eric & coach Fioirentino or however it's spelled are homers but are not shy to point out mistakes and give credit to the other team.  Eric been with us since the old Miami Arena in Overtown since 87/88, so I got much respect for the guy.

National announcers I have no problem with, plus whenever they do our games they just drool over our bigger 2.

@3,4-dihydroxyphen;10409711 on a different note, are you going to UMF2012 here in MIA?  

Or anyone Heat fan here going?


----------



## axl blaze

looks like the Heat just lost to the Magic in OT. what a great game, caught some glimpses of it...

where does everyone think Dwight Howard will go? and has everybody else also lost some respect for Dwight this year? I hate how the new NBA has catered to super stars like him. once they realize what a cash cow they are, they act like spoiled brats, and speculate where they'd like to go far before the end of their contract. what ever happened to sticking with a team that builds around you? once again, I could NEVER see Michael Jordan being all "hot damn, Karl Malone is a GREAT big guy! I wonder what it would be like actually having him as a team-mate, and not schooling his team in the NBA Finals??" no way!!

I think it makes sense for the Magic to keep Dwight Howard. even before this latest Heat victory, the Magic were the only team in the East to beat both Miami and Chicago. I know it's far more different when you talk a best-out-of series in the NBA Playoffs, but my point is that they opportunity for the team to succeed on that stage are most certainly there!

it seems like the Magic and Dwight are leaning towards him staying in Orlando. there has been a trade rumor that Orlando is going to push for another heavy hitter available - the question still remains the same - would this guy + Dwight Howard be a good enough combination to come out of the brutal-at-the-top Eastern Conference, and then good enough to best a scary-as-fuck OKC Thunder team??


----------



## 23536

LongTime said:


> @3,4-dihydroxyphen;10409711 on a different note, are you going to UMF2012 here in MIA?



I'm out of town for a little while.


----------



## 23536

^^I don't think Howard even knows where he's gonna be next year.  That team (the Magic) could sincerely win the East if Ed Malloy officiates every one of their playoff games.

Who will capture that 8th playoff spot in the East?  The Knicks are imploding.  As much as I'd like to see the Cavs in the playoffs, I'd put my money on the Bucks.  They've acquired a great scorer in Monta and Brandon Jennings is one of my favorite NBA players.  Fear the deer.


----------



## Serious

Dwight is staying, fuck him.




_The Lakers have agreed to send Luke Walton and their own first round pick in 2012 to Cleveland for Ramon Sessions and Christian Eyenga.

The pick is lottery protected and the Lakers also get the right to swap their own pick in 2013 with the Miami pick owned by Cleveland.

Los Angeles has been searching for an upgrade at the point guard position.

Via Brian Windhorst/ESPN (via Twitter)
_


Sweet! Mitch should get executive of the year for getting rid of Walton in that deal. :D


----------



## axl blaze

god dammit! I don't want fucking Luke fucking Walton in Cleveland! LOL what a lucky asshole. _but_ I will take LA's first round pick in 2012. hot damn! the Cavs are picking up these top spot Draft Picks left and right! I think the Cavs will pick up that vaunted (lol) 8th seed in the Eastern Conference Playoffs... but a first round loss is certainly expected

at the very least, I do think the Cavs are on the up-and-up. do ya'll see the competition for March Madness?! the next couple years of NBA players are LOADED

I am so happy that my team isn't a joke, like last year, and expected to improve in the next year or two, immensely. Cavs fans still pack that stadium, they deserve at least a decent product. plus, I was always fearing another "Seattle situation" here, but it looks like that won't happen for at least another 6 or so years


----------



## Tommyboy

The Knicks have a nice little winning streak going under the interim head coach Woodson.  I'm not going to get my hopes up, but at least it's been fun to watch them again.


----------



## shimazu

Im calling an OKC - Miami finals right now. Yeah thats not exactly a bold prediction but I just dont see any other teams making a run. Maybe the Bulls


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Finally an NBA thread! How did I miss this? Here are my thoughts so far on the 2012 season,

- First of all I need to watch more games.

- I was really disappointed to see Chauncey Billups go down with that injury in Los Angeles. I thought the Clippers were looking to be one of the most unique offensive teams in recent memory. Before the injury they were playing a pure point guard in Billups at shooting guard. They had Chris Paul, arguably the best point guard in the league, playing PG, and to anchor the whole thing they had Blake Griffin as an unstoppable force in the post. Oh well, they're still shaping into a great team.

- Are the Knicks cursed? I mean that genuinely. Has there ever been a team in league history with such a poor talent to success ratio?

- Dwight Howard made the right choice to stay in Orlando through the 2012-13 season. The Magic have a legitimate shot at beating any team in the Eastern Conference, or the West for that matter. This doesn't mean that it will happen or that it's even likely, but I personally think they look a lot more fundamentally sound than most teams and it definitely wouldn't surprise me to see them have success. Plus this gives Howard total control over where and how he eventually chooses to sign with long-term (might I suggest a primetime television special?).

- Oh and I liked the Thunder before it was popular. Kevin Durant is the best all-around player in the NBA. He has that particularly special combination of skill and focused humility that makes everyone around him a better player. A good indication of this skill-set would be not referring to yourself in the third person.


----------



## KamMoye

axl blaze said:


> where does everyone think Dwight Howard will go?



don't care. it's typical media propaganda, falsifying a 24-hour news cycle 



> and has everybody else also lost some respect for Dwight this year?



the more information revealed about anyone the more "respect" you can lose for them. just look at your family. human psychlogy yo



> I hate how the new NBA has catered to super stars like him.



supply and demand. remove the salary cap, let the nba become a free market, and dwight gets paid $40-50 million and can't control where he wants to play. 



> what ever happened to sticking with a team that builds around you?



modern free agency. also why are players expected to be loyal but businesses aren't? you must feel outraged about denver's trading of nene 8)



> once again, I could NEVER see Michael Jordan being all "hot damn, Karl Malone is a GREAT big guy! I wonder what it would be like actually having him as a team-mate, and not schooling his team in the NBA Finals??" no way!!



i could never see dwight howard becoming a compulsive gambler. frankly you have little idea of how different the perception of michael jordan et al would be with today's twitter/facebook/viral media hype machine. 



> scary-as-fuck OKC Thunder team??


 
dang u just buy into the hype full throttle dont you. bill simmons must be your favorite writer. casual fan yo.



batmanplaybaseball said:


> - First of all I need to watch more games.



meh u aint missing much. first 2 months of the season were terrible imo. the play is gradually improving but at the very middle of the season shit gets boring. playoffs start already plz



> - I was really disappointed to see Chauncey Billups go down with that injury in Los Angeles. I thought the Clippers were looking to be one of the most unique offensive teams in recent memory. Before the injury they were playing a pure point guard in Billups at shooting guard. They had Chris Paul, arguably the best point guard in the league, playing PG, and to anchor the whole thing they had Blake Griffin as an unstoppable force in the post. Oh well, they're still shaping into a great team.



there's a lot wrong with this, most notably blake griffin being an "unstoppable force." he's quickly turned into one of the more overrated players in the league. can't shoot at all yet keeps shooting Js. very one-dimensional. awful defensively. a lot of dirty plays under his belt. 



> - Dwight Howard made the right choice to stay in Orlando through the 2012-13 season. The Magic have a legitimate shot at beating any team in the Eastern Conference, or the West for that matter.



not really. there are a lot of magic out there. sixers, indy, knicks, hawks. intriguing but fatally flawed teams. i like the magic but their title hopes are still dismal, likely < 10%. 



> - Oh and I liked the Thunder before it was popular. Kevin Durant is the best all-around player in the NBA.



yeah you really do need to watch more basketball because it's lebron james AINEC. he's been the best player in basketball by a mile for 4-6 years now.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

If I were a coach or GM, I'd take Durant over James. Basketball is a game of team chemistry, not just athletic ability and statistics.


----------



## shimazu

Nah man Im not a Lebron fan or anything but there is no denying he is the best all around player in the NBA. For someone to be his size, and move that quickly, its almost unfair. KD is a really close second, and defintely a better shooter than Lebron, but I think hes not as good on defense. Also Lebron is a better distributor. And you cant use the "how many titles" argument because Durantula hasnt won any yet either. Both are really good, but at gunpoint id take Lebron. Of course if it was a close game in the 4th quarter.....


----------



## 23536

shimazu said:


> KD is a really close second, and defintely a better shooter than Lebron



Maybe a better free throw shooter.


----------



## Tommyboy

shimazu said:


> Nah man Im not a Lebron fan or anything but there is no denying he is the best all around player in the NBA. For someone to be his size, and move that quickly, its almost unfair. KD is a really close second, and defintely a better shooter than Lebron, but I think hes not as good on defense. Also Lebron is a better distributor. And you cant use the "how many titles" argument because Durantula hasnt won any yet either. Both are really good, but at gunpoint id take Lebron. Of course if it was a close game in the 4th quarter.....



Lebron may be the most athletic player in the NBA for his size, but that doesn't make him the best all around player.  I'm not arguing that he's not great, but I wouldn't say that he is the greatest.


----------



## MikeOekiM

i hate lebron soooooooooooo much. but u gotta admit hes best in the game at the moment.


----------



## shimazu

its a dumb argument anyway really. As much as basketball is about individuals (moreso than any other of the big 4 sports) its still a team game. Id rather have a team with good chemistry and leadership than a team full of superstars as well. Its when you get a team with superstars that have chemistry that you see the great teams. If the Heat can ay like they have been all season in the playoffs I really cant see them losing. Especially if their role players step up (Haslem, Miller, Norris Cole especially). Joell Anthony is pretty good at defense too. Should be fun to watch come playoff time


----------



## 23536

game of the season tonight

I'm thinking of growing the Turiaf/Nebuchadnezzar beard









actually trying to start a Turiaf theme for the playoffs; an entire section of the arena where everybody is Ronny Turiaf


----------



## China Rider

anybody catch the reason why tim duncan sat out of sunday's game?

DNP - old

lol awesome
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...unday-night-spurs-game-because-081218158.html


----------



## axl blaze

23536 said:


>



LOL. people in Miami have been goin' crazy about this guy for some reason... I guess the Heat really needed to add some depth at center, anyways. this reminds me, I miss Zydrunas "who wants to buy some DVDs??" lolol


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> LOL. people in Miami have been goin' crazy about this guy for some reason... I guess the Heat really needed to add some depth at center, anyways. this reminds me, I miss Zydrunas "who wants to buy some DVDs??" lolol


 
Because we need a center. We need a center. We have Joel Anthony, and he's really really good at what he does, but he isn't a center. He is a role player we have made the best of, who can only play the 5 position. We are an awesome rebounding team when we give a fuck to be, and that requires a lot of effort by LeBron and Wade, who can jump as high as anybody in the league for a rebound, compensating for our lack of team size, but if they aren't playing at 110% then they (we) aren't doing that shit, and we get killed on the boards. 

We are excited about Turiaf because he is a center. We need one, a real one, and not a Joel Anthony type. We need a tall guy who can take up space, grab a few rebounds, and contribute some points. Anthony is great when all of the Big 3 are in, and should probably remain our starter, but he is a liability when they start subbing out.


----------



## shimazu

I love how fast the Linsanity talk died down. I dont like how they gave him that nickname to me Vince Carter is more deserving of the -sanity suffix. 

Sixers beat the Cavs last night, you know no ones playing D when Jodie Meeks drops 31


----------



## 23536

axl blaze said:


> I miss Zydrunas "who wants to buy some DVDs??" lolol



DVDs?  



3 said:


> We are excited about Turiaf because he is a center. We need one, a real one, and not a Joel Anthony type. We need a tall guy who can take up space, grab a few rebounds, and contribute some points. Anthony is great when all of the Big 3 are in, and should probably remain our starter, but he is a liability when they start subbing out.



There is a huge problem with the big3 + Joel that OKC exposed.  Anthony either guards the center or PF, but comes to help on whoever's driving to the hoop.  Bosh is then left to cover both center and PF, which he can't do at all (too slow!).  This opens up one of the bigs for a layup/dunk.  It also makes Joel and Bosh easy to box out for rebounds, and lately opposing teams have been having buffets on the offensive boards.

And the Heat's lack of success rebounding on the offensive end has a lot to do with Chalmers'/Cole's post AllStarGame ineptitude.  Spo has had to play Lebron at the point, which eliminates his post game and makes him have to run to the other end of the court as soon as a shot goes up.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

shimazu said:


> Sixers beat the Cavs last night, you know no ones playing D when Jodie Meeks drops 31


 
He finally broke out of his season long scoring funk.


----------



## axl blaze

23536 said:


> DVDs?



oh sorry, I guess not everyone who hasn't been long-time LBJ fans to remember that hilarious commercial with him and Big Z _"who wants to buy some DVDs??????"_

but mang, me even posting about Miami's year with Ilgauskus at Center highlights another year where they were missing a true-by-definition Center. I remember those Cleveland years, where having Big Z shoot so well at shooting treys all night is a good thing... but also a bad thing...


----------



## Lustmord

My Warriors got their asses handed to them so bad..


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Damn...who woke up those old guys in green?


----------



## China Rider

paul pierce was stabbed like 20 times back in 2000~

dude can overcome anything


----------



## 23536

China Rider said:


> paul pierce was stabbed like 20 times back in 2000~



What an appropriate name he has.


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> paul pierce was stabbed like 20 times back in 2000~
> 
> dude can overcome anything


 
dudes a bitch. he fakes injuries more than any other player.


----------



## MikeOekiM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysT8RA6JQks


----------



## Lil_Dookie

Memphis grizzlies beat OKC, Miami, Dallas last week.  This week they beat clippers and suns so far.  They play the spurs tonight, who tanked @ home against the Lakers without Kobe.  Playoffs here we come.  go Grizz!!


----------



## China Rider

i love the jim rome radio show

what other shows opening segment plays andrew bynam saying 'i shot like shit' during a post game interview, over a dozen times

bynam said that after the reporter asked him how he felt being in the company of all these other laker greats who have recorded 30 boards in a game


----------



## Lil_Dookie

I predict andrew bynum will hurt his knee again soon


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Damn shame about Rose today. Torn ACL... fucking ouch. That could be the end of a basketball career. 


It probably pushes my Heat into the Finals easy (only real threat is Orlando, their three point abilities worry me), but it's not the way I would have liked it to happen. At least the Heat fucking murdered the Knicks today. Carmelo and Amare make for a sorry ass superstar pairing.


----------



## 23536

I refuse to look at footage of the Rose injury because I'm afraid it'll happen to me if I go look at it (I'm superstitious that way, sort of like when healthy people are afraid to walk around on crutches).  I did, by accident, see the Shumpert injury, and I couldn't figure out how somebody can fuck their knee like that.  He was just doing a behind the back dribble and then he goes down.  He didn't take a funny step or anything.  How does that result in a ligament tear?


----------



## suburu

The Shumpert one looked worse. You could see he got his left foot jammed on a spot on the court and then he tried to change direction but his knee just stayed there and buckled in. The Rose one was less innocuous, but probably more common as he landed off an awkward side-step before trying to get a jumpshot off. Hate to see it. 

Hard enough to come back properly from an ACL in any sport, but especially basketball with the endless amount of sharp twists and turns you do on a daily basis on the worst surface possible.


----------



## 23536

the Grizzlies' PA announcer is so over the top.  I hate him more than the Knicks' guy.


----------



## axl blaze

it's nice to see Mike Conley of Memphis do well for himself...

and re: Derrick Rose. DAMN. that is some heartbreaking shit right there. what is even more effed up was what that Nike exec had to say about his injury on Twitter. remember Rose signed a crazy-long deal with Adidas...


----------



## cattledecapitation

So glad I watched the whole thing.


----------



## ChickenScratch

rondo is gay.

go hawks.


----------



## axl blaze

wat? Rondo's got mad game...






plus he looks hilariously like Chris Tucker


----------



## MikeOekiM

ChickenScratch said:


> rondo is gay.
> 
> go hawks.


 
this.


----------



## axl blaze

no u guise r gay imo






example: this fucking Zaza guy


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## Wyld 4 X

No Ray, no Rondo?  No problem.  Thanks for sucking, Hawks.


----------



## shimazu

damn the Sixers actually played good tonight Evan Turner needs to handle the ball more


----------



## axl blaze

dude Evan Turner may be a bit retarded and may have the linguistic disposition of Meatwad from ATHF... but that kid CAN BALL. I seriously thought, as an tOSU fan that he was going to lead the Buckeyes to the NCAA Final Four last year, not this year when the Buckeyes were without him and finally in the Final Four 

idk why Evan Turner has been so over-looked by the NBA + its media as a whole, since even before Draft Day. he won the Heisman his last year in college, you know he's legit

as a Buckeyes hoops fan I'm a bit indignant over this, and as a no doubt loud-ass Philly fan you should be too !!!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Amare needs to learn to punch a wall like everybody else.


----------



## shimazu

Andre Iguodala is the Sixers problem. And Philly gets killed by the media for not liking Iggy but you have to look at how the NBA works. Iggy is never going to be "the guy". Is he a gifted player and a superb athlete? Absolutely. But when you really need him to step up, he just starts falling in love with his jump shot and shoots (usually misses) a lot of 3s. For what he produces he is making way to much money (I dont fault any player for what they make btw I blame management) and holding back the younger players on the team. Its like Iverson all over again except AI(the first one) actually was capable of being "the guy". Theyve been doing a quasi-rebuild mode while trying to stay relevant but IMO that doesnt work in the NBA, you need to just clean house and suck for a few years and hope to get some good lottery picks or free agents. I know thats a pretty lame system but its the only way really (look at Seattle before they got Durant, Celtics before they got the Big 3, Miami before the new big 3, the Knicks before they got Melo and Amar'e)


----------



## 23536

3 said:


> Amare needs to learn to punch a wall like everybody else.



this is gold!


----------



## ChickenScratch

Wyld 4 X said:


> No Ray, no Rondo?  No problem.  Thanks for sucking, Hawks.



that was pathetic.  11 point lead with 3 minutes left in the 3rd....blew it. 

josh smith is listed as doubtful for friday.  fuck.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

ChickenScratch said:


> that was pathetic.  11 point lead with 3 minutes left in the 3rd....blew it.
> 
> josh smith is listed as doubtful for friday.  fuck.



I bet he plays.   It didnt look that bad but then again, neither did Rose's or Shumpert's injuries.


----------



## axl blaze

shimazu said:


> Andre Iguodala is the Sixers problem. And Philly gets killed by the media for not liking Iggy but you have to look at how the NBA works. Iggy is never going to be "the guy". Is he a gifted player and a superb athlete? Absolutely...



I concur with this and the above, hilarious animooted Amare


----------



## Wyld 4 X

3 said:


> Amare needs to learn to punch a wall like everybody else.



Awesome.


----------



## Wyld 4 X




----------



## axl blaze




----------



## Wyld 4 X

Another Rondo triple dub, another C win.

Mavs got swept....no surprise.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Damn.  Rondo with a great steal and then......dribbles the clock out. 



lol Kobe goes unconscious in the 4th shooting 3s and Lakeshow still lose.  OKC is going to pwn their arse.


----------



## snafu

I think the Finals matchup will be Heat @ Spurs or Heat @ Okc.

Clippers can make it by Memphis, definitely, but I think it's unlikely they'll beat the Spurs in the conference semifinals. Lakers are disappointing me. If/when they make it by Denver, Okc will beat them, they have more energy than the Lakers this season. Heat will make it all the way though.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Wyld 4 X said:


> lol Kobe goes unconscious in the 4th shooting 3s and Lakeshow still lose.  OKC is going to pwn their arse.



Yeah Kobe was ridiculous in the fourth. If he would have made that final three to win it would have been an epic performance. I'm sure he was thinking the same thing as he went to the locker room, and as he tried to sleep, and probably right now.




snafu said:


> Heat will make it all the way though.



The East is crippled. Miami could play their bench and walk into the Finals.


----------



## 23536

batmanplaybaseball said:


> The East is crippled. Miami could play their bench and walk into the Finals.



I know this is hyperbole but have you seen the Heat bench in action?

If Spoelstra doesn't play Lebron 48 minutes per game in the finals, I don't see them winning the championship.

Then again, the refs in the previous 2 Heat-Knicks games seemed determined to foul Lebron even for breathing on Carmelo.

edit: SHOCK STAT:  Lebron, Chalmers and Bosh are ranked 1, 3 and 4 in +/- in 2012.  For the entire league!

http://www.nba.com/statistics/plusminus/plusminus_sort.jsp?pcomb=1&season=22011&split=9&team=


----------



## China Rider

i don't really give a shit

but if it's pacers v thunder in the finals i might watch a game or 2


----------



## MikeOekiM

dont count out the pacers.


----------



## snafu

^ _Don't_ count them out? But... But, they're... Playing... The Heat...... One does not simply beat the Heat.


----------



## Care

Thunder vs Spurs / Pacers vs Heat for conference championships?


----------



## MikeOekiM

Care said:


> Thunder vs Spurs / Pacers vs Heat for conference championships?


 
cant forget about the spurs though

i think it's locked up that it will be thunder vs. spurs in the west. and then whoever wins pacers vs. heat goes to finals in the east


----------



## snafu

Eastern conference will more than likely be Boston vs Miami I think, and Miami will win and more than likely face the Thunder in the Finals.


----------



## shimazu

saw this a little bit ago, made me laugh


----------



## 23536

Care said:


> Pacers vs Heat for conference championships?



It's the best matchup remaining in the East.  Unfortunately this retarded league doesn't re-seed during the playoffs, so you'll see Indiana at Miami on Sunday


----------



## MikeOekiM

23536 said:


> It's the best matchup remaining in the East.  Unfortunately this retarded league doesn't re-seed during the playoffs, so you'll see Indiana at Miami on Sunday


 
wat


----------



## 23536

^from the wiki on the NHL Playoffs:



> The first round of the playoffs, or Conference Quarterfinals, consists of four match-ups in each conference, based on the seedings (No. 1 vs. No. 8, No. 2 vs. No. 7, No. 3 vs. No. 6, and No. 4 vs. No. 5). In the second round, or Conference Semifinals, the top remaining conference seed plays against the lowest remaining seed, and the other two remaining conference teams pair off (unlike the NBA, for example, where the 1–8 winner always plays the 4–5 winner, regardless of who wins).



Re-seeding ensures that the best matchup takes place in the conference finals.


----------



## MikeOekiM

oh i thought u meant nba decides the matchups


----------



## Wyld 4 X

The NBA and BCS probably have some of the same people in their committees.


----------



## shimazu

MikeOekiM said:


> oh i thought u meant nba decides the matchups



well people have alleged that too


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Another Rondo trip dub & KG playing like he is 26.  I'm not sure how long this winning formula can last.

Both LA teams make it to the 2nd round but face 2 very rested and excellent teams.  I do not see either of them advancing.  Basically, it is Heat v Spurs/Thunder for the title.


----------



## Care

23536 said:


> It's the best matchup remaining in the East.  Unfortunately this retarded league doesn't re-seed during the playoffs, so you'll see Indiana at Miami on Sunday



I didn't know that. 

That is pretty lame.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Is it too much to ask for the Thunder to run over, around and through the Fakeshow tonight and all during the series?  I want to see Metta Ron Ron and Bynum have epic meltdowns.  Wouldn't mind seeing Perkins at 100% and push Andrew's punk ass around either.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah man! just like the Mavs did to them last year!!


----------



## shimazu

I dont see that happening. I think the Thunder win in 6 though. Bynum may be a punk but id act like an ass if I was in trade rumors everyday too. Hard to go all out for a team that is shopping you around. Kobe is the only thing holding the Lakers together. Phil got out at the right time. If the NBA didnt squash the Chris Paul trade they would be the favorites.


----------



## 23536

with Chris Bosh out indefinitely, now The World will see once and for all whether he is a soft little pussyboy or an indispensable presence in the paint.

I do hope Spoelstra finds a way to work backup center Dexter Pittman back into the rotation.  The other backups--Turiaf and Joel Anthony--are nonentities on offense.  But Pittman can score.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

C's lost but..........Lakers got blowed up by OKC so that made up for it.


Bosh being out will hurt the Heat but only in the sense that Indy wont get blown out in this series now.  They may even make it a 6 game series with Bosh hurting.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Celtics game was a good one. That foul on KG was pretty absurd. He's known as a physical player and a lot of people hate him for that, but he's a veteran and it wasn't that ridiculous of a screen, AND most important it was the single deciding play of the game. I hope the Celtics make it to at least the Conference Finals, but that's more sentimental than anything. Celtics in seven...but I'm not making any bets on it.

Miami doesn't and never has needed Chris Bosh, IMO. Also IMO they would be better off without ever having signed him because he was a financial sinkhole that they could have spent to build an epic team around Wade and James. That said, they did sign him, and they're certainly not better without him for nothing so...Miami in five.

Out West it doesn't look like the Lakers are going to do much damage on the Thunder. Looking back it would have been damn interesting to see Chris Paul and Kobe getting it done this season. I guess the real question there is what is going to happen in the future. Does Kobe finish off his career with the Lakers and hope they somehow put together a competitive team for his last years in the league. Or does he somehow maneuver his way out and try and find new hope on a different contender. From what I've always seen of Kobe, I would have to say he will be exploring his options. The dude is like a basketball robot. I don't know where his contract is at but he could step next door and make the Clippers a lot more interesting...


----------



## shimazu

KG is one of the dirtiest players in the league.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

True but at least he's not dirty + autistic like Ron Artest. Ever see Artest being asked a question about anything, it's like he doesn't grasp even the simplest facets of human communication/interaction.


----------



## 23536

Ron Artest meditates on teeth:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HxcU0xVXrA


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

^ lol, exactly.


----------



## neveroddoreven

what the fuck is he going on about. like a retarded version of a ilya bryzgalov interview


----------



## shimazu




----------



## Wyld 4 X

shimazu said:


>



Love this.


----------



## shimazu

if Bosh is gonna be out Im startin to warm up to the idea of the Pacers having a chance


----------



## neveroddoreven

That would be awesome. I know it's early days yet but it would be a great opportunity for the 76ers if they can get past Boston, which I have decent confidence in them doing


----------



## shimazu

if the Sixers win tonight I think theyll win in 6 games.


----------



## axl blaze

if the Indiana Pacers win the East, I would be shitting brix with joy. not because I'm a fan of the Pacers particularly, but it would be the most entertaining outcome for a fan not invested in any teams out here. of course I think the Pacers would get housed in the Finals by a team like the OKC Thunder, it would be great to just see as a fan...

plus, Reggie Miller was a great antagonist back in the day


----------



## neveroddoreven

it'd be great to see anyone but the heat or celtics win the east. I agree though, I think the west has it wrapped up this year, spurs or OKC would wipe the floor with 3/4 remaining east teams, and would in my books take Miami down


----------



## axl blaze

I think that the two Best Teams in the West equal the two Best Teams in the East. however, Chicago's Finals hopes were squashed with Derrick Rose's injury and I'm thinking Miami doesn't adjust well to losing Chris Bosh for the season... but these two teams are scary good when all their pieces are at 100 percent, and prophetically enough, both teams have been plagued by injury all season long... despite the advantage of this short NBA season


----------



## Tommyboy

axl blaze said:


> if the Indiana Pacers win the East, I would be shitting brix with joy. not because I'm a fan of the Pacers particularly, but it would be the most entertaining outcome for a fan not invested in any teams out here. of course I think the Pacers would get housed in the Finals by a team like the OKC Thunder, it would be great to just see as a fan...
> 
> plus, Reggie Miller was a great antagonist back in the day



As a Knicks fan I'm sure you can imagine the hatred that I had for Reggie Miller when I was growing up.  I can respect him a lot more, now that I am older and he is retired.  The people in the background of that picture are hilarious though.  Do you know if that was from his 8 points in 9 seconds vs the Knicks?  I'm not sure if I mentioned it in this thread already but the ESPN documentary Winning Time: Reggie Miller vs the NY Knicks was a great documentary that brought back a lot of memories from back when I was a real basketball fan.


----------



## neveroddoreven

Yeh Miami simply can't win a title with Lebron and Wade alone, when the rest of their team might as well not be there. Two men, no matter how good they are, will not win the final against the opposition they'll have to face.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

OKC in 5


I dont know about the Celtics/Sixers mainly because tonight's bombing was unexpected.


----------



## shimazu

yeah the Sixers played horrible last night. Taking too many jump shots. Gotta go at KG and try to get him in foul trouble more.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

The Celtics are my wild card for these playoffs. They could pull a mavericks and give it the old veteran heave-ho.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

neveroddoreven said:


> Yeh Miami simply can't win a title with Lebron and Wade alone, when the rest of their team might as well not be there. Two men, no matter how good they are, will not win the final against the opposition they'll have to face.



It hasn't been the bench, it's been Wade. I suppose you are over the hill at 30 if you sacrifice your body on every play 82 games a year for 9 seasons. Dude can't string two good games together in a series. Him getting gimpy is the real reason The Heat lost to the Mavs last year, and it is costing us against a decent Pacers team this year. Without Bosh, LeBron's cast is worse than it was in Cleveland, ever. If Wade were still Wade this would be a different team. The bench isn't nearly as bad as they get credit for, and a lot of it is simply due to an overreliance on the streakiness of three-point specialists like Jones (awful season), Miller (awful season), and Battier (god-awful-season).

The thing is, Wade is the glue that holds this team together, so it isn't like we can just trade him while he still has value. If we lose him, we lose LeBron and Bosh. Heat are totally fucked, Wade should retire.


----------



## MikeOekiM

MikeOekiM said:


> dont count out the pacers.



this


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

3 said:


> It hasn't been the bench, it's been Wade. I suppose you are over the hill at 30 if you sacrifice your body on every play 82 games a year for 9 seasons. Dude can't string two good games together in a series. Him getting gimpy is the real reason The Heat lost to the Mavs last year, and it is costing us against a decent Pacers team this year. Without Bosh, LeBron's cast is worse than it was in Cleveland, ever. If Wade were still Wade this would be a different team. The bench isn't nearly as bad as they get credit for, and a lot of it is simply due to an overreliance on the streakiness of three-point specialists like Jones (awful season), Miller (awful season), and Battier (god-awful-season).
> 
> The thing is, Wade is the glue that holds this team together, so it isn't like we can just trade him while he still has value. If we lose him, we lose LeBron and Bosh. Heat are totally fucked, Wade should retire.




I don't know. This compressed season has taken out a lot of people with injuries. I mean, it is a valid point. Wade has been throwing himself around for years. He has a championship for it but it's definitely taken its toll on him.

In my opinion, if the Heat lose this series it will be all about Bosh. And not because they lost him, but because they signed him in the first place.


----------



## shimazu

Heat role players need to do more. Not even a lot more, just enough to make it look like they shouldnt be in the WNBA

I remember back around the trade deadline when the Celtics were rumored to be shopping their guys around there was a rumor that there would be a trade of Paul Pierce for Andre Iguodala straight up.

Not even sure how to feel about that trade thats a sticky situation


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Celtics were up 17 in the 3rd now Philly making shots and C's can barely make lay ups.  This game is whack.


----------



## treezy z

i'm a celtics fan but after watching this game, as well as game 1 and 2, the celtics have NO chance of winning the championship. a championship team doesn't let their opponent come out of a hole like that. i predict they win the series then pacers in 4 or 5 next round.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

treezy z said:


> i'm a celtics fan but after watching this game, as well as game 1 and 2, the celtics have NO chance of winning the championship. a championship team doesn't let their opponent come out of a hole like that. i predict they win the series then pacers in 4 or 5 next round.



Up 17 or 18 in the 3rd then it looked like they aged about 15 years in 2 minutes.  What a crappy display of effort (except for Pierce) and Ray Allen isnt hitting anything.  A conference finals appearance is the best they can hope for and that is even in doubt right now.  I cant even get mad because I dont want to waste my time about it.

Go Thunder, get out that opening hole!


----------



## MikeOekiM

treezy z said:


> i'm a celtics fan but after watching this game, as well as game 1 and 2, the celtics have NO chance of winning the championship. a championship team doesn't let their opponent come out of a hole like that. i predict they win the series then pacers in 4 or 5 next round.



lol at celtics beating either heat or pacers.


----------



## aanallein

I feel that the officiating in the playoffs has been 100% pure bs. The phantom calls and Harden, the lack of 3 second calls on Indiana, etc. etc. etc.

I've watched so many games this season and it has really struck me how the nature of the game has suddenly changed in the playoffs. All it takes is the refs to protect the bigs of a team and put the other team's bigs into foul trouble and the game is over.

Or simply not call fouls on the defenders when a team attacks the rim and you punish them for trying the take the game into the lane - force them to move to jump shots and then the defenders take all the rebounds.

Granted its only the 3rd playoffs I've ever watched but it seems to me as being rigged.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Bye Clips.


Lakeshow is next out.


----------



## treezy z

aanallein said:


> I feel that the officiating in the playoffs has been 100% pure bs. The phantom calls and Harden, the lack of 3 second calls on Indiana, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> I've watched so many games this season and it has really struck me how the nature of the game has suddenly changed in the playoffs. All it takes is the refs to protect the bigs of a team and put the other team's bigs into foul trouble and the game is over.
> 
> Or simply not call fouls on the defenders when a team attacks the rim and you punish them for trying the take the game into the lane - force them to move to jump shots and then the defenders take all the rebounds.
> 
> Granted its only the 3rd playoffs I've ever watched but it seems to me as being rigged.



look at game 4 and 5 in the celtics 76ers series. game 4, sixers take twice as many foul shots, win. game 5, celtics take twice as many foul shots, win. both on home court. fucking ridiculous.


----------



## 23536

home court advantage includes favorable refs.  That's just part of the game.

I do wish they'd stop calling so many off-the-ball fouls.  What would the game be like if moving screens were allowed and rebounds were like football tip drills?  Probably much better.

I've also never been a fan of offensive interference rules.


----------



## snafu

I'm rooting for Miami all the way. I think the finals will be Heat @ Spurs, which makes rooting for Miami hard. The Spurs are experienced and have great team chemistry.


----------



## China Rider

yeah rooting against a team that has been superior for the past 14 years is really hard to do


----------



## MikeOekiM

more like NBA Fagoffs. all lebron james has to do is fall to the ground and refs will call a foul.


----------



## shimazu

I still want to see a Heat / Thunder finals. LeBron vs Durant would be great viewing

also Im thinking the Celtics close out the Sixers tonight


----------



## 23536

that Dexter Pittman elbow to the collar bone is one of the dirtiest basketball plays I've ever seen.






lol Isaiah Thomas said this morning that Pittman was simply boxing Stephenson out.

Tyler Hansbrough is such a clutz.

TNT is considering upgrading game 6 to pay-per-view.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Bill Laimbeer reportedly will sign a 1 game contract with Miami if Haslem is suspended, citing: "Basketball hasn't changed much since I retired, I still got some cheap shots left in me to dish out."


----------



## ChickenScratch

Wyld 4 X said:


> Bill Laimbeer reportedly will sign a 1 game contract with Miami if Haslem is suspended, citing: "Basketball hasn't changed much since I retired, I still got some cheap shots left in me to dish out."



^^fucking awesome.  i love him so much.  i grew up a pistons fan, mainly because joe dumars is my favorite player of all time.  he is the only person that could successfully guard jordan.  i was #4 every year i played ball.

in other news....how about all this bullshit down in orlando?  there is no other professional sports league that i know of that would allow some cunt ass player to determine the future of the coach and front office for an entire team.  so fucking lame.  if i'm the owner of the magic, i tell dwight howard to pack his shit and get the fuck away.  what a bitch move.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

ChickenScratch said:


> in other news....how about all this bullshit down in orlando?  there is no other professional sports league that i know of that would allow some cunt ass player to determine the future of the coach and front office for an entire team.  so fucking lame.  if i'm the owner of the magic, i tell dwight howard to pack his shit and get the fuck away.  what a bitch move.



I concur.


----------



## shimazu

Dwight Howard will probably go to Brooklyn to play with Deron Williams


----------



## Wyld 4 X

shimazu said:


> Dwight Howard will probably go to Brooklyn to play with Deron Williams




I hope so for Deron's sake.  His talent has been more or less wasted in Utah and NJ.


----------



## shimazu

Sixers should try to trade Iggy to LA for Bynum


----------



## Wyld 4 X

shimazu said:


> Sixers should try to trade Iggy to LA for Bynum



I've heard all kinds of trade BS since LA was sent fishing.  How about Josh Smith for Pau Gasol?


----------



## shimazu

id rather have bynum over gasol


----------



## Wyld 4 X

shimazu said:


> id rather have bynum over gasol



Which is why the only player Bynum will get traded for is Howard.


----------



## 23536

but he was in god mode tonight


----------



## axl blaze

in games, I hate it when Haslem starts hitting any and every shot out of nowhere... I much prefer it when he tries to build a church with all of his bricks


----------



## 23536

Tonight was the first public sighting of Chris Bosh in 2 weeks.  Did anyone else notice how doped up he looked?






He was like that the whole game.

enjoying his rehab a little too much


----------



## aanallein

They honestly seem to be playing better without him..


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Wow.  Spurs are just playing ridiculous.

Heat have no shot against them if Bosh cant make it back in time.  And even so, I could see the Spurs winning in 6.


----------



## aanallein

I don't think Bosh will help. OKC had a better chance when they went with a small line up. If they want to win this they need to take Perkins out and even Ibaka might have to go.. the Spurs are basing their entire strategy off of those two guys right now.


----------



## axl blaze

DAMN. and you can always count on D.Wade to give the head of an opposing player a good SMACK... in the 4th. just like the one he just pulled against Rondo on his lay-up drive


----------



## Max Power

axl blaze said:


> DAMN. and you can always count on D.Wade to give the head of an opposing player a good SMACK... in the 4th. just like the one he just pulled against Rondo on his lay-up drive



And then on the very next play lead with his knee straight into KG. Only one of those plays got the foul call though. Fucking disgusting. The officiating in this game was disgusting. LeBron's receding hairline and inability to be remotely clutch is disgusting. Can't wait for the Spurs to beat dat ass.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Rondo was unconscious in that game.  If he hadnt stopped shooting in the 3rd qtr and 1st part of the 4th the C's might have actually won.  But when Pierce fouled out.....they were done.  Awesome effort by Rondo though.


----------



## aanallein

I only saw 1 missed call and 1 maybe call -
1. Wade hit Rondo in the head
2. Lebron might have stepped out of bounds

What else did I miss? Obviously there's a 20 point FT discrepancy but what accounted for this?

edit - 2 more
Ball was clearly out on Garnett on a turn over
I think you could call a foul on Rondo when they did the jump ball

/shrug


----------



## 23536

funny, all I think about when watching Heat games is how the refs are screwing Miami.  All the Celtics had to do was drive to the basket and a foul was certain to follow.

It depends on the observer's allegiance.  Since the Heat are only slightly more popular than the Assad regime, it's gonna seem to most people like the games are fixed.

I miss refcalls.com


----------



## aanallein

Really not sure how fans can try to call a bad foul for wade "kicking KG" when KG is full on grabbing him in the air.. there is no way any player would ever get a kicking foul for that play ever.


----------



## shimazu

Lebron gets away with fouls all the time. Like when he blocked J Rich going for the 360 dunk, clearly got like all forearm. Not to mention it seems like he travels on a lot of plays.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

The refs are very subjective, and the Heat know how to work them over before, during, and after the game in order to make calls go our way. They aren't the first team to do this and won't be the last. And when the Celtics (and Pacers before them) make comments about how the want to knock us the fuck out before the game, you can guess what is going to happen. 

All things would be equal if more of these playoff teams actually applied their acknowledgement that the refs are biased towards who treats them better. You can win without them, but it isn't recommended against a team like the Heat who are so good at working them over they might as well have them in their pocket, and that goes along with having Wade and James, who due to superstar status are allowed to take an extra step before a travel is called.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I am a long time Celtics fan and my observation is obvious as to why the FT discrepancy exists between the Celtics and Heat in this series so far.  The Celtics are primarily a jumpshooting team while the Heat are more of a mix.  They tend to drive to the basket and get more called fouls, it is that plain and simple.  The Heat post up more than the C's too.  Although, its obvious KG cannot be stopped because of his all around game and the proof is not only in his post season numbers but also the C's winning % after the All Star break.  But.....he is worn down and even though he still put up 18 pts and 11 rebounds last night, he was gassed in the 4th (no surprise since Stiemsa had 4 fouls in about 30 secs in the 1st quarter and KG had to come back in).

The other reason the Celtics get called for more fouls......like KG, they are a tired group playing heavy minutes and they are not young!  When you are tired, you tend to foul more. Those reasons notwithstanding, there were and have been some questionable foul calls but other than Wade's smack on Rondo's face missed late in game 2, none could be argued that they have affected the outcome.  With no legit center and Bradley gone, the Heat have the talent to exploit the C's weaknesses more so than Philly did.


----------



## 23536

I watched every second of SA's defeat last night, even though ot was a blowout with no drama.  It's encouraging to see that they are mortal because they are so boring when they win.  Watching SA win is like watching a surgical procedure.


----------



## shimazu

im stickin with the thunder

so many people are on the spurs bandwagon now


----------



## 23536




----------



## CoffeeDrinker

I don't see how people are saying they don't think Bosh will be of much help once he comes back. His game fits in perfectly well with either D Wade or Lebron, but those two are a little awkward in the half-court game because of how similar their playing styles are. I do think this time away from Bosh has been helpful though with the over-all gelling of the Heat team.

Now they they figure it out it's gonna suck...

That'd be funny if Bosh really was doped up at that game. Why not? People get doped up and hang out in dumber places than the Eastern Conference Finals.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

CoffeeDrinker said:


> I don't see how people are saying they don't think Bosh will be of much help once he comes back. His game fits in perfectly well with either D Wade or Lebron, but those two are a little awkward in the half-court game because of how similar their playing styles are. I do think this time away from Bosh has been helpful though with the over-all gelling of the Heat team.
> 
> Now they they figure it out it's gonna suck...
> 
> That'd be funny if Bosh really was doped up at that game. Why not? People get doped up and hang out in dumber places than the Eastern Conference Finals.



I think the only people saying the Heat are better off without Bosh work for ESPN. Shit is retarded, Bosh is still one of the best players in the league, no way a team is better off without one of the top 20 players in the game.


----------



## 23536

Chris Bosh vs. the Spurs on January 9:

30 Points
14-22 FG
8 Rebounds
5 Assists
4 Steals

boxscore


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Well, at least the C's didnt get swept.  But I fully expect a Heat onslaught in game 4.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

23536 said:


>



lulz


----------



## Care

I love the idea of the game of basketball, but it just seems like the implementation is so.... unentertaining.

I cannot stand how in close games it almost always comes down to both teams standing around while someone takes free shots at the basket. High level sports should be decided by team play not who can make free throws.

I realize that  the NBA will probably never change, but I would love to see a different spin on the game of basketball. Maybe not having the rim 85 feet in the air so only freakishly tall people can play would make it more intersting. Maybe making the court bigger so guys arent constantly standing shoulder to shoulder would create a more dynamic game. Maybe not stopping the game every time someone breaths on another player wrong would make me want to watch it.

As it is, I can hardly stand to watch this shit.

Can they just put these guys in pads and have 2 football seasons already?


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Being good enough to drive to the basket to where they feel the need to foul you is just as important as making a big shot. Foul Shots are like the one time in all of basketball where it's basically 100% mental and the dynamics of the game are magnified. It's just as much a reflection of clutch ability than anything else.

I'll tell ya, if the Spurs and Heat get to the finals its going to be an interesting series as both teams represent such fundamentally different styles. The Spurs kinda got last year's Dallas Maverick's feel to them with the super honed chemistry and plays and good back-up shooters. The Heat are operating on a higher level than ever though, so it's going to be intense.


----------



## Care

TBH I was never any good at basketball, so thats probably why I dont care for it. 

Ill prolly watch some games from the finals so I can talk about it and work and such.


----------



## 23536

Care said:


> I love the idea of the game of basketball, but it just seems like the implementation is so.... unentertaining.
> 
> I cannot stand how in close games it almost always comes down to both teams standing around while someone takes free shots at the basket. High level sports should be decided by team play not who can make free throws.
> 
> As it is, I can hardly stand to watch this shit.



I think a lot of basketball fans feel some version of this.

The reason it seems to come down to free throws at the end of games is that the team that's behind is fouling intentionally.  Their goal is to slow the game down, but it slows the game down to an unwatchable trickle. If I were commissioner I'd immediately institute this rule: *a team can choose to not take free throws after a non-shooting foul.*

Also making these games unwatchable is the onslaught of time outs at the end of games.  I understand that broadcasters want to air as many commercials as possible, but how many viewers are you losing when every 10-second basketball play is followed by two minutes of T-Mobile ads?

Here's a very interesting article:  Why timeouts are destroying the NBA


----------



## axl blaze

awww - Lil Wayne didn't feel the love while watching a playoffs game @ OKC



> *Lil Wayne says he feels 'unwanted' at arena*
> 
> Lil Wayne said that after a recent NBA playoffs ticket dispute, he felt unwelcome and "unwanted" at the Oklahoma City arena and isn't planning to return.
> 
> The rapper said two Thunder players -- Kevin Durant and James Harden -- had reached out to offer him tickets to Saturday's fourth game of the Western Conference finals.
> 
> "That's not the point, though," he told The Associated Press in an interview Friday night. "It's the players stepping up but of course the players aren't white. I don't want to be sitting there on behalf of you and I'm sitting next to a (person) that's like, 'I don't want this (guy) sitting next to me.' (Forget) you ... I'm in Forbes," he said, laughing.
> 
> Lil Wayne said in a tweet Thursday night that he had been "denied by the team to be in their arena." The team responded by saying the seats he wanted were already taken.
> 
> But the Grammy-winning rapper, during an appearance in Los Angeles, described a more complicated scenario.
> 
> He said he typically procures tickets for such games "from this guy named Mike." Lil Wayne said Mike had requested special security, parking and entrance for the rapper, but Mike said the team responded that it would sell the seats only for Mike's personal use.
> 
> Lil Wayne said a manager had advised him not to return to the city's arena for sports events or concerts, but "I never say never."
> 
> He said he felt welcome at other arenas including Miami and likes being able to energize players -- many of whom are fans of his music -- on their home court.
> 
> "That's like me going on stage and ... seeing LeBron (James) in the crowd with his hand up. I'm going to perform a little bit harder," he said.
> 
> But in Oklahoma, he said, while "the players want me there, I don't want to feel -- I'm going to still feel unwanted."


----------



## aanallein

That officiating was soooooooooooooooooooooo bad.


----------



## 23536

aanallein said:


> That officiating was soooooooooooooooooooooo bad.



Everyone is pointing to the Lebron disqualification, but the double foul was even more egregious.  Worst of all, Keyon Dooling made a 3 pointer on a pass from Ray Allen for which Allen was clearly standing out of bounds. 

Now the officiating bias swings back to the Heat for game 5.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

The worst call of the whole game was the Wade mugging of Pierce on his way to the hoop then Wade takes it the other way for a layup.  Nothing surprises me anymore about the officiating in this series.


----------



## aanallein

> Everyone is pointing to the Lebron disqualification, but the double foul was even more egregious.



Garnett was CLEARLY holding Lebron's hand to prevent him from moving over to challenge Rondo. Instead there's a "double foul" wtf?



I don't even care "which way" the refs tried to take the game (clearly they wanted boston to win this one and miami to win game 2). The series would probably be 2-2 right now without Ref interference. It just makes the game unwatchable to see such bullshit being called all over.


----------



## China Rider

whining about officiating in any sport at any level is annoying as fuck


----------



## axl blaze

yeah but the refs in the NBA surely suck the most dick out of all the refs/umpires of any and all the other pro-sports - COMBINED


----------



## aanallein

China Rider said:


> whining about officiating in any sport at any level is annoying as fuck



It's annoying if you just bitch at calls against your team. I'm bitching that they are wrong all over and making the game unwatchable.



For example I just watched the first play of the spurs/okc game and turned it off in disgust. I'm not going to spend the next 2 or so hours watching bullshit like that. (and just fyi I like both teams equally)


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

axl blaze said:


> yeah but the refs in the NBA surely suck the most dick out of all the refs/umpires of any and all the other pro-sports - COMBINED



It's really hard not to completely agree. Is it that they are so bad, or that they are still double agents from Las Vegas, or simply that their decisions effect the outcome so dramatically that we can't help but bitch about every single foul they call?


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Meanwhile........Spurs, WTF


----------



## China Rider

if you guys hate officiating  in sports so much maybe you should try getting into PGA

where the player who performs the best over a 4 day span wins every single time


----------



## Care

axl blaze said:


> yeah but the refs in the NBA surely suck the most dick out of all the refs/umpires of any and all the other pro-sports - COMBINED



IMO that is a result of the rules stating that touching a guy on the finger is a foul, and other such BS. I used to ref soccer and sometimes during fast paced plays it is hard to make the right decision in the moment, so I tend to cut the refs some slack.


----------



## China Rider

fans wear emotionally covered glasses when watching  their favorite teams, so annoying

the refs are out to get them, brah, it's sooo fixed


----------



## axl blaze

China Rider said:


> fans wear emotionally covered glasses when watching  their favorite teams, so annoying



well, you're wrong on your assertion because I have no horse in this race. and I truly despise 3 out of the 4 teams left in both the Conference Championships. which are the Miami Heat, the Boston Celtics, and the San Antone Spurs, in case you are wondering. and let's just say that my horse has been out of this race for a LONG time. even a pedestrian NBA fan could tell you that NBA officials are the worst in all of pro-sports. you really defending them, or are you trollin'??



Care said:


> IMO that is a result of the rules stating that touching a guy on the finger is a foul, and other such BS. I used to ref soccer and sometimes during fast paced plays it is hard to make the right decision in the moment, so I tend to cut the refs some slack.



well the NBA hasn't always been about such pussy-footing. remember in the 90s when EVERY TEAM (most notably Isiah Thomas + his Pistons) were out for MJ's blood? or even more recently the Hack-a-Shaq tactics that were employed during the pinnacle of his career? the past 5-10 years there has been a complete shift of bullshit calls, and protecting superstars. it would be scary to think of MJ's numbers if he played in this gilded age of pro-basketball, where stars like LBJ + Kobe are put on an untouchable pedestal

and yeah, I've done some officiating in my day. I have no qualm with the zebras (well except when they would call fouls on me left-and-right in indoor LAX because I was obviously the football bro trying out LAX for a season). BUT if you get paid to ref, then you should be a damn professional about it. I suppose CoffeeDrinker is right again, problem is, other fellas are payin' these refs more


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> well, you're wrong on your assertion


dude i wasn't saying only fans of the teams are going to claim the officiating sucks , im just saying it's almost a guarantee(except for the rare folk like my self) that a fan is going to whine and cry and blame the officiating on the loss

99/100 times the better team is going to win

fans only notice the big calls and plays but there are so many little things that determine the outcome of the game that are practically ignored, yet are collectively more potent than a few single plays/calls

and i'm always kinda sorta trolling, but i'm just speaking how i feel


----------



## Transcendence

.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

As a C's fan.....I'm stunned.  They really look like they want it more.


----------



## aanallein

Wyld 4 X said:


> As a C's fan.....I'm stunned.  They really look like they want it more.



They were playing really well. It was definitely a full team effort and those 3 pointers were huge.


----------



## axl blaze

*Thank You: *the City of Boston
*From:* the State of Ohio


----------



## 23536

congratulations to the Boston Celtics for advancing to the NBA finals oh wait


----------



## Transcendence

congratulations to the Miami Heat for being _mark_ ass bitches. Looking forward to seeing wade throw another tantrum on Thursday.


----------



## Max Power

Not 1, Not 2, Not 3, Not 4, Not 5, Not 6, Not 7!!!!


----------



## Killa Bees

Transcendence said:


> .



I find this hilarious. Sports talk radio all over Boston were playing looped clips of the kid saying that all day. Very happy the Celtics pulled that one off on the road last night. Pierce's 3 with LeBron right in his face was fucking clutch. Hopefully they close this thing out in Boston tomorrow night although I'm not so confident they can beat either team from the west. I'll be happy as long as they beat the heat.


----------



## axl blaze

^ hey welcome to S+G! good job, good effort!!


----------



## axl blaze

23536 said:


> congratulations to the Boston Celtics for advancing to the NBA finals oh wait



I know it's a little bit too early to be counting my chickens, but let me tell you, I've seen a lot of LeBron... ever since he was in high school. trust me, the media circus was already blowing him up up north in Akron Saint Vincent-Saint Mary even when he was a freshman there..

to be in an elimination game in the Eastern Conference Finals is not LBJ's forte. first off, this will be another year where Boston crushes his NBA Finals hopes, just like the many, many years before that. oh well, at least maybe next year LBJ can finally surpass the C's due to their Big 3 simply being too old, but not this year. also, this is the time when LBJ flat-out quits. he quit in Cleveland and now he will quit for Miami

the sooner Miami fans realize this, the better. it took me a very long time to know this as the truth


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> I know it's a little bit too early to be counting my chickens, but let me tell you, I've seen a lot of LeBron... ever since he was in high school. trust me, the media circus was already blowing him up up north in Akron Saint Vincent-Saint Mary even when he was a freshman there..
> 
> to be in an elimination game in the Eastern Conference Finals is not LBJ's forte. first off, this will be another year where Boston crushes his NBA Finals hopes, just like the many, many years before that. oh well, at least maybe next year LBJ can finally surpass the C's due to their Big 3 simply being too old, but not this year. also, this is the time when LBJ flat-out quits. he quit in Cleveland and now he will quit for Miami
> 
> the sooner Miami fans realize this, the better. it took me a very long time to know this as the truth



You mean right after he left Cleveland for Miami?


The man takes an unfair amount of blame. Once again, it's Wade. Dude is over the hill, and especially without Bosh, this team is worse than most LeBron Cleveland teams. This was simply a dream that happened too late, Wade has no more career. This is two playoffs in a row that the man goes full-cripple on us. Our only hope is that James scores about 40 points, and Bosh gets decent minutes, and we somehow pull out a win. Then they have to repeat the same in game seven. After that Wade gets a knee drain or two during the Finals, and we win the only title we will ever win with the Big 1.


----------



## aanallein

Seriously.. Bosh isn't in there and Wade keeps getting sub 20 point nights.. 

Durant, Parker, Duncan, Pierce, Rondo - any of these guys are allowed to have an off night. Hell, they can have an off series. They won't get that much blame. It's a team game and defensive schemes can hard lock a player out if that's what you're trying to do. LeBron is averaging a triple double right now and people are acting like he's quitting. wtf.


----------



## axl blaze

^ whatever happened to "hey, the Miami Heat are better without Bosh" argument, then? why someone would place themselves as a Miami Heat apologist in an argument when they aren't even a Miami fan?

he usually does average a triple-double. but the problem with LeBron that distances himself away from Durant, Duncan, Pierce, and Rondo... is that when the seconds are ticking away in the game, he is just going to be standing around the perimeter as a decoy. he doesn't want the ball, you can straight up see that from your living room


----------



## Wyld 4 X

aanallein said:


> Seriously.. Bosh isn't in there and Wade keeps getting sub 20 point nights..
> 
> Durant, Parker, Duncan, Pierce, Rondo - any of these guys are allowed to have an off night. Hell, they can have an off series. They won't get that much blame. It's a team game and defensive schemes can hard lock a player out if that's what you're trying to do. LeBron is averaging a triple double right now and people are acting like he's quitting. wtf.



I realize James brought some of it on himself but this incessant beating down on him in the media is beyond ridiculous.  At least Steve Kerr admitted the other night that the media is nitpicking his flaws.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

axl blaze said:


> ^ whatever happened to "hey, the Miami Heat are better without Bosh" argument, then? why someone would place themselves as a Miami Heat apologist in an argument when they aren't even a Miami fan?
> 
> he usually does average a triple-double. but the problem with LeBron that distances himself away from Durant, Duncan, Pierce, and Rondo... is that when the seconds are ticking away in the game, he is just going to be standing around the perimeter as a decoy. he doesn't want the ball, you can straight up see that from your living room



DWade is the closer for the Heat.  Kobe is the best closer of this generation.  Everyone knows he wants and will get the ball in the 4th Qtr but James is not of the mentality.  I dont know why we need him to become something he isnt especially when he has DWade to take those critical shots late in games.  Who does Kobe have as a decoy?  No one.  IMO, DWade has it made in that regard because no team will double him with James on the floor and the game on the line.


----------



## aanallein

axl blaze said:


> ^ whatever happened to "hey, the Miami Heat are better without Bosh" argument, then? why someone would place themselves as a Miami Heat apologist in an argument when they aren't even a Miami fan?
> 
> he usually does average a triple-double. but the problem with LeBron that distances himself away from Durant, Duncan, Pierce, and Rondo... is that when the seconds are ticking away in the game, he is just going to be standing around the perimeter as a decoy. he doesn't want the ball, you can straight up see that from your living room



I can't believe how biased you are - it's 100% laughable.

Being realistic doesn't mean I'm an apologist. You're just a hater - flat out.

I said "they seem to be playing better with out him" - you know - like over the course of a few games. Do you even watch their games? Doubt it. They made good adjustments and were really improving as a team during that stretch. But you can't be down your 3rd best player and have your 2nd best player playing like shit repeatedly and expect to do well in the ECF - everybody knows that.

I'm really not a Heat fan. I've watched 90% of the playoffs this year because I've been sick and just taking it easy. Lebron's averaging nearly a triple double and playing really amazing basketball but people are still shitting all over him. It's stupid, get over it already.



Yep he's collapsed in the 4th during really pivotal series in his career.. sucks. 

You might call these excuses but I call them reality:
1. He's never had a good coach - a championship coach.
2. He's carried poor teams much further into the playoffs consistently his entire career on his back.
3. He's had to play heavy minutes and whenever he leaves the floor they immediately fall into a deficit.

Again, I'm not a fan but here's what I see when I see the Heat play. They have horrible offensive rhythm. The other team switches defensive schemes and they are in huge trouble. They lack perimeter shooting on a team that thrives in the paint - making them easy to counter. They make stupid turn overs constantly. They don't hustle in 3rd (usually). Most importantly, it seems like Spoelstra gets really out coached in series by the top tier teams. Note that I'm not blaming him, just saying.

You combine all of these together and look at what Lebron has had to work with over the years and I really don't see how he could get it done.

I'm not trying to apologize for the guy, I just think the hate is irrational and largely undeserved and you act like him standing where his coach tells him to stand in the closing seconds of the game means everything when it's just the same old tired argument. I'll defend Westbrook the same way. He gets shit on all the time by the media and he's a great player too.


----------



## axl blaze

well I didn't mean to quote you over that Heat sans Bosh statement, even if you did apparently say so. I meant to quote the general sports collective and their school of thought that the Heat would somehow improve without Bosh

the media and sports fans give LBJ such a hard time for two reasons. one, with an shocking amount of pride and idiocy, he sets himself up for it. I'm not even going to get into this, because I'm sure we all agree on this? two, and this is why that "good job! good effort!" meme blew up properly...

LBJ is an incredibly gifted basketball player, no doubting that. and throughout the years his teams fail to win a ring, but we can always point to his stats and say "well he sure played a real nice game." for example, I remember after the Game 4 loss in the ECF LBJ said something like "we played good enough to set our team up to win. that's all you can ever ask"

and that's not all you can ever ask. would Rajon Rondo or Kevin Durant or Tim Duncan ever say that? hell no

but tonight the Heat are facing elimination, and historically speaking, elimination games have never been kind to LBJ's teams

but at least you LBJ-apologists can post about his triple-double here, after the Heat loss, and say that he gave it a good effort


----------



## aanallein

LOL still calling me an apologist.
If that's what it is to try to talk sense to haters than I guess that's what I am.


He deserves hate for exactly 2 things:
1. The Decision
2. The Miami pre-season party thing where they promised X championships

Maybe you're just blinded by your rage but players say all the time "We played really hard, they just played harder" - just last night Duncan (sort of) blamed whistles for their loss. Players, coaches, analyists, and fans say lots of shit. You seem to get caught up in what they are saying more than how they are playing. 


Name 1 year in Cleveland where Lebron had a team that was a championship team. Where you could look at the list of champions, click on that year, and say "yeah they were the best team that year." There wasn't one. The first year he got put on a team that could contend he took them to the Finals immediately and they were taken out by a deeper more experienced team with a better coach. That's basketball. If you can't understand the fundamentals then you're simply a hater. 

Right now the Heat are about to lose (rightly) to a better Celtics team. They have 4 of the best players in the league in all the right positions with championship experience, an amazing coach, and a franchise/city with championship roots. These aren't apologies! That's basketball! Asking Lebron to overcome that is pure fantasy and it's a fantasy ESPN has been selling people like you for 15 years. 

Lebron haters are just pissed off they got sold a product that didn't deliver. They should be mad at ESPN for selling it and themselves for buying it. 1 guy can't run a league. That's just retarded.


----------



## axl blaze

got sold a product from ESPN that didn't deliver? I'm a Cleveland fan and he left, that's why I'm a "hater"

it's not about numbers or how many trip-dubs you can get - IT'S ABOUT WINNING

and the NBA, out of all of the pro-sports leagues, is the #1 league as to where one guy can absolutely run it. just look at Michael Jordan and to a lesser extent, Kobe Bryant


----------



## shimazu

Thunder are going to win the championship this year, regardless of who comes out of the east


----------



## axl blaze

^ I agree. the one-two punch of Durant and Westbrook is just going to be too much 

I'm vigorously rooting for OKC because it would be a nice change of events to see a small-market franchise win a title, for once


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Will anyone from seattle be cheering for them if they do win?


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Fine time to lay an egg, C's.  Ugh.


----------



## 23536

shimazu said:


> Thunder are going to win the championship this year, regardless of who comes out of the east



I think they'd be favored against a combined Celtics/Heat squad.

Starters: Rondo, Wade, Lebron, Bosh, Garnett, and OKC still a favorite.

Nevertheless these playoffs are so unpredictable that anything can happen.  OKC seems to depend on cag shots late in games.


----------



## Care

StarOceanHouse said:


> Will anyone from seattle be cheering for them if they do win?



I have family in Seattle and they still cheer for the thunder, although they are a little bitter.


----------



## DooMMooD

I"m a Celtics fan.  And I predicted the only way for Miami to win game 6 would be if "Lebron and Dwade put up 60 points, but I doubt they will after game 5".  Well Lebron musta heard me or something, because he ALMOST DID THAT BY HIMSELF!

Lebron James had literally a historic performance last night.  *HISTORIC*! By the first HALF he had shot like 12/14 and had 35 points.  By the end he had 45, shot 19/26 (thats *73%* BY THE WAY, SEVENTY THREE), which need I remind everyone, weren't exactly wide open easy jumpers, these were INSANE SHOTS, _and didnt even play the whole game..._ Add on that the Celtics _couldn't have even bought a shot last night_ and well...

This performance is going to be in NBA2K32.

I love the Celtics, and I will keep cheering for em and what not, but I also predicted OKC to take it all from the beginning.  & that whoever won that West Conf finals would be the champions, be it Spurs, or OKC.  Since OKC won my prediction may still come true.  But these playoffs have been insane.

I still cant believe this.  Lebron, _the least clutch player I've ever watched ball_, had an insanely clutch game last night.  Legendary and historic are appropriate words for what he did.


----------



## shimazu

23536 said:


> I think they'd be favored against a combined Celtics/Heat squad.
> 
> Starters: Rondo, Wade, Lebron, Bosh, Garnett, and OKC still a favorite.
> 
> Nevertheless these playoffs are so unpredictable that anything can happen.  OKC seems to depend on cag shots late in games.



dude if you put Rondo and Garnett on Miami theyd go Fo Fo Fo

that would just be unfair


----------



## axl blaze

yeah I dunno, the thought of LBJ + Wade being able to sit back while Rondo brings up the ball and feeds them is just a damn scary thought... I really don't even want to think about that


----------



## aanallein

That was an epic game. He will just need to do that for 5 more games to win a championship.


----------



## 23536

OKC is the truth.  I think at home, they can go toe to toe with the rest of the league's all-stars.

*edit:* I don't mean that they're better than the rest of the league; I mean that their ability to make tremendous cags renders them nearly unbeatable at times.



axl blaze said:


> yeah I dunno, the thought of LBJ + Wade being able to sit back while Rondo brings up the ball and feeds them is just a damn scary thought... I really don't even want to think about that



Steve Nash is coming to Miami next season.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

These fucking Heat. 


I actually think the Heat can beat OKC, assuming they cover the seven point deficit they are in right now at halftime. OKC would absolutely crush the Celtics. 

Either way, tonight we find out whether the Heat are the most disappointing team in sports history. Spoelstra has to go either way. This has to be the only fucking team in the NBA that doesn't run a set play on the final possessions of quarters, including the 4th. What the fuck?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

NO MOAR CELTICS EVAR!!!!!


Congrats to the Heat for winning the worst officiated series of all time. Hopefully no more Crawford this year either, his whole crew is shitty. Not taking any credit away from a Celtics team that played out of their fucking mind.


----------



## axl blaze

3 said:


> OKC would absolutely crush the Celtics.



I do agree with this, I think OKC would be just way too fast for the Celtics. so at least purely from a fan's perspective - Miami VS OKC is the best match-up for a guy with no horse in this race

congrats to our Miami fans, both of you guys have weird BL handles


----------



## Care

I wanted the heat to lose but now that I think about it.... if they lose in the finals again it would be just that much more of an epic failure because for them its championship or bust. It adds more entertainment value to the finals, so im ok with it.


----------



## DooMMooD

End of an era for the Celtics.  Even if the big 3 all do stay in Boston, they haven't been the same since 2010.  I thought that was their last realistic shot at a title, and i'm a huge Celts fan to boot.  That was some sad shit, to watch their possible last game together.  Doc Rivers was about to cry after the game.  Heres hoping Rondo ushers in a new era as he continues to shake things up in the NBA.  Anyone notice hes getting a jumper down?  Scary thought, Rondo with a jumper with some range.

Miami-OKC will be amazing finals though, I still think OKC will take it.   Young blood vs older guns, we'll see how it goes.  OKC will win if they can keep it in control and keep their heads straight and level.  Whenever they get frustrated they make some pretty big mistakes.  Just a part of having such a young team i guess.  

And how about Lebron huh?  Hes been SO CLUTCH the past 2 games.  His entire demeanor is changed.  He isn't fucking around, he is *incredibly focused.*  His look...if he can stay this focused for his entire career it will be scary...


----------



## axl blaze

Care said:


> I wanted the heat to lose but now that I think about it.... if they lose in the finals again it would be just that much more of an epic failure because for them its championship or bust. It adds more entertainment value to the finals, so im ok with it.



yeah, first I was salty because along with the State of Ohio, I do hate LeBron, but you do have a great point about the Finals being more watchable. add to the fact that I agree with 3, 4 in the fact that the Celtics would get swept by OKC due to being too old and not quite able to keep up with the Thunder running the floor... I'm ok with the Heat in the Finals. but I will be rooting for the Thunder HARD



DooMMooD said:


> End of an era for the Celtics.  Even if the big 3 all do stay in Boston... that was their last realistic shot at a title, and i'm a huge Celts fan to boot.  That was some sad shit, to watch their possible last game together.  Doc Rivers was about to cry after the game.  Heres hoping Rondo ushers in a new era as he continues to shake things up in the NBA.  Anyone notice hes getting a jumper down?  Scary thought, Rondo with a jumper with some range.



yeah, I agree with you as well. I think KG and Ray Allen are going to be out of Boston, while I think that Paul Pierce is going to retire a Celtic. no one should pity the Celtics organization, they are mad successful and do deserve all their success, but in the very least Boston will still be able to retain Rondo. a big part of being a great team in the NBA is having a great point guard, and Rondo is THE MAN



DooMMooD said:


> And how about Lebron huh?  Hes been SO CLUTCH the past 2 games.  His entire demeanor is changed.  He isn't fucking around, he is *incredibly focused.*  His look...if he can stay this focused for his entire career it will be scary...



yah, once again, as someone who has been watching LBJ for even before his adult life, I have to say his demeanor was 110 percent different than his usual demeanor. instead of sporting a happy-go-lucky smile, and playing with a nonchalant, devil-may-care sort of swag - he was totally different. LBJ has problems when it comes down to focus, I believe, and these last two games in the ECF he seemed to have closed out the entire universe around him. instead of his usual smile, one could almost see a perpetual frown on his face. if LBJ keeps this up, he can prove to be quite scary

I read somewhere that LBJ has started to pick up reading novels during this NBA post-season. he's been reading the Hunger Games trilogy, among other books, and he's been saying that reading during the playoffs has helped him immensely when it comes to focusing and being able to take some of the Atlas-like weight on his shoulders off... perhaps reading for fun has helped his focus out?


----------



## aanallein

I'm not sure if it's the reading but I'm glad to hear a professional athlete with his kind of power to influence kids endorsing reading.


----------



## axl blaze

^ actually, when I heard of that mini-story, I thought the same thing too. I'm pretty sure TNT or ESPN showed a clip of LeBron chilling before a playoffs game and reading one of the Hunger Games books. at first I was a bit saddened to hear that LBJ hasn't read a book for pleasure since high school, but then I realized that this is the case for about 97 percent of professional athletes across the board. despite LBJ being an immature dick, he does do a lot of good with his charities for kids in the Akron and Miami region...

nice - just found the pic:






and when doing a quick search, it seems that a sports website agrees with us - LeBron James Reading The Hunger Games Makes Us Irrationally Happy

as a voracious reader myself, it does make me quite happy as well


----------



## aanallein

People in general don't read enough. I think it's actually getting more interest now, ironically, with the kindle and such.


----------



## shimazu

Thunder in 6

though a game 7 would be epic


----------



## Wyld 4 X

axl blaze said:


> ^ actually, when I heard of that mini-story, I thought the same thing too. I'm pretty sure TNT or ESPN showed a clip of LeBron chilling before a playoffs game and reading one of the Hunger Games books. at first I was a bit saddened to hear that LBJ hasn't read a book for pleasure since high school, but then I realized that this is the case for about 97 percent of professional athletes across the board. despite LBJ being an immature dick, he does do a lot of good with his charities for kids in the Akron and Miami region...
> 
> nice - just found the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when doing a quick search, it seems that a sports website agrees with us - LeBron James Reading The Hunger Games Makes Us Irrationally Happy
> 
> as a voracious reader myself, it does make me quite happy as well



Pfft, I'd be more excited if he was reading the James Rollins Sigma Force series of books.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

DooMMooD said:


> End of an era for the Celtics.  Even if the big 3 all do stay in Boston, they haven't been the same since 2010.  I thought that was their last realistic shot at a title, and i'm a huge Celts fan to boot.  That was some sad shit, to watch their possible last game together.  Doc Rivers was about to cry after the game.  Heres hoping Rondo ushers in a new era as he continues to shake things up in the NBA.  Anyone notice hes getting a jumper down?  Scary thought, Rondo with a jumper with some range.



Yeah it sucked after Bird retired, Len Bias then Reggie Lewis died and Pierce had no legit help until Ray and KG arrived.  I for sure think Ray is gone but there is a chance KG will stay if he doesnt retire but who knows.  Jeff Green will be back in the mix next year but they really need a legit post presence to help Pierce and Rondo (and KG if he is still there).  And yes, if Rondo would seriously develop a mid range jumper he would be unguardable and a legit All Star every year.  Downright scary thought for other teams.



> Miami-OKC will be amazing finals though, I still think OKC will take it.   Young blood vs older guns, we'll see how it goes.  OKC will win if they can keep it in control and keep their heads straight and level.  Whenever they get frustrated they make some pretty big mistakes.  Just a part of having such a young team i guess.
> 
> And how about Lebron huh?  Hes been SO CLUTCH the past 2 games.  His entire demeanor is changed.  He isn't fucking around, he is *incredibly focused.*  His look...if he can stay this focused for his entire career it will be scary...



Will be a good Finals.  If James stays focused this series could go 7 games but I really like OKC because they just have too many weapons on offense and defense.


----------



## 23536

this year, I'm the one that needs half a gram of Librium.  I'm picking the Thunder in 6.  I hope I'm wrong.

Who wins the fuck-with-me-and-die contest: Haslem or Perkins?


----------



## cj

Pumped for this series! Im pulling for the heat but im picking the Thunder in 7 games. The Lebron choke legacy will be cemented this year my friends!


----------



## 23536

From Ira Winderman:



> *Pregame note of note:* LeBron James has averaged 19.5 points on .417 shooting in 10 career NBA Finals games, career lows of any postseason round, never scoring more than 25 points in a Finals game. He is averaging 29.4 points per game in all other postseason rounds.



If Lebron had simply scored his average last year, Miami would have taken it.  Fuck everything else: the key to the series is Lebron.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

James had a good game last night but once Westbrook got settled, he and Durant were unstoppable in the 4th.


----------



## snafu

Last night was depressing. Westbrook needs to shut up, Durant too. Heat in 7.


----------



## 23536

Bodie has come a long way since working the low-rises for Avon:


----------



## axl blaze

^ hahaha. kinda like how Stringer Bell was just the Captain for the ship in Prometheus

this has been going around Facebook, from my Ohio peeps:


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Fuck yeah. I feel like the only person who felt the Heat could stand toe to toe with the Thunder in this series. It was basically a given that we would lose game 1, but I just knew we would grab game 2. 

The Heat are being underrated because of how we looked without Bosh, IMO. Everybody still underestimates his impact.


----------



## 23536

this is actually a must watch:  Westbrook & Battier simultaneous double flop:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-lCyvsxLoI

ref was about to call something but luckily he ate the whistle


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## aanallein

23536 said:


> this is actually a must watch:  Westbrook & Battier simultaneous double flop:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-lCyvsxLoI
> 
> ref was about to call something but luckily he ate the whistle



I watched this part about 5 times when it happened.. was freaking hilarious. The flopping has GOT to stop in the NBA.. it's horrible. Harden is getting a reputation obviously because he flopped 2-3 other times and got no calls each time. I'm glad the refs are able to see it for what it is now.


----------



## snafu

I didn't get to watch the game tonight unfortunately, but the Heat won, so I'll sleep comfortably tonight.


----------



## axl blaze

the Heat played very well. LeBron is doing what he does best by inflating the box score up with his stats. I think the Heat's most underappreciated value is Shane Battier. I don't know his NBA Playoffs stats, but that that man has been absolutely lighting it up from the 3-point arc. and even better for Battier, it seems to me that he has worked real hard on his dribble/penetration game, when he gets the rock at the arc and then does a fake-up and drives to the baskety-hoop

anyways...


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## snafu

axl blaze said:


> I think the Heat's most underappreciated value is Shane Battier.



Word


----------



## aanallein

OKC should have won that game.

I told my friend it would go:
g1: OKC
g2: Miami
g3: Miami
g4: OKC
g5: Miami
g6: OKC
g7: OKC
Let's see if I continue to be right..


----------



## shimazu

Im sticking with the Thunder. Picked MIA/OKC back in march, held on through the mass Spurs round exodus, withstood the overflowing bandwagon before the finals, and now everyone is switching back to Miami

I wish they were still the Supersonics tbh


----------



## DooMMooD

I predicted OKC from the start of the playoffs, and I'll stick with them as well.

However, I did say a few things going against OKC: *if *Miami  wins it'll be because  Lebron/Dwade put up HUGE #s.  They have been, and to boot, as I said before, *Lebron James focus/demeanor is entirely changed. *  Its almost as if hes a new player with this focus/determination.  This is the player he should be, and the player the world laments him for not having been for so long.  

If Miami wins it will be because of him.

But I think the young guns will load up and make it crazy.  As long as the Thunder _can maintain their composure_ they will do well.  They have SO MANY offensive weapons (basically the entire team) its insane.  One negative as I said from the start IS their youth.  While their youthfulness is a huge positive, it *also* has drawbacks.  They have less experience in the league, and when they get frustrated they dont turn it up, they make careless stupid plays.  

Plus they get into foul trouble EARLY as a result, meaning their stars (KD, Westbrook, etc) cannot play as tight on Defense going into the end stretch, as well as make critical fouls then (when they SHOULD BE DOING SO!).  INDIVIDUAL foul trouble aside, _for your team _to have no fouls to give going into the 4th quarter, means you cant take away critical layups.

If they keep their cool, its all breezy baby.


----------



## 23536

> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine
> RT @darrenrovell: In last 20 NBA Finals team that got to 2 wins first won 18 times. Times it didn't happen? Heat win in 2006 & loss in 2011



btw Thunder limited to 85 points last night; they've scored less than that only three times this season

game 4 is definitely a must win for OKC: no team has ever overcome a 3-1 finals deficit.  That seems hard to believe.


----------



## cire113

thunder are done.. lebron and wade aint loosing a finals again.. they have the EXP the thunder just don't have.. They alone will win the championship for miami..


OKC has to win tomorrow or they are really done.....

gotta love all the miami haters....

OKC field throw% sucks in the finals they are choking big time.. .Harden has been no existent also.. and westbrook what a joke.. If he learned how to pass they would probably win..

Also scott brooks has made some big coaching fails.. like benching durant and westbrook during the 3rd quarter when they had a 10 pt lead and it just fell away fast with them BOTH on bench...

Miami is playing every game like its an elimination game something OKC aint doing... They are grinding all the games and thats why they will win cause they want it more


----------



## snafu

I've been with the Heat, they're gonna win.


----------



## MikeOekiM

lebron faking an injury again

why does he have to do this?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Maaaarioooo CHALMERS!!!!!!!


The Heat version of Rajon Rondo.


----------



## aanallein

MikeOekiM said:


> lebron faking an injury again
> 
> why does he have to do this?



Clearly you've never had a cramped quad before. They even showed it on camera and it's unmistakable. He even scored 5 pts after that and wanted to stay in the game. 



Stupid game though.. Thunder should have won that one too. Westbrook was in godmode.


----------



## snafu

What did I tell you... Heat will win this. Who the fuck are the Thunder?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Mario Mothafuckin' Chalmers. Mothafucka.


Seriously though, the Heat should have won all the games they won and lost all the games they lost. Westbrook simply wasn't enough for Mario "mothafucka" Chalmers, and Durant had a shit night. 28 points on 19 shots, nine of those points coming on free throws. LeBron, Wade, and Bosh (and Chalmers) are just too much, and the OKC role players are being exposed. Miami is proving to the world that its role players are consistently underrated, somebody steps up every night for us. Miami has no special sixth man like Hardin, but they have a bunch of guys that can put up that extra 15-20 points they need to get them through a tough game.


----------



## MikeOekiM

aanallein said:


> Clearly you've never had a cramped quad before. They even showed it on camera and it's unmistakable. He even scored 5 pts after that and wanted to stay in the game.
> 
> Stupid game though.. Thunder should have won that one too. Westbrook was in godmode.



clearly you've never seen lebron fake injuries before.


----------



## snafu

It's not like he does it as much as Paul Pierce.


----------



## MikeOekiM

snafu said:


> It's not like he does it as much as Paul Pierce.



they're close

getting carried off to the bench? even if he had a cramp thats a joke (which i doubt anything was wrong going off his history)

but yeah when paul pierce was in a wheelchair and then magically came back into the game that was pretty hilarious.


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

MikeOekiM said:


> they're close
> 
> getting carried off to the bench? even if he had a cramp thats a joke (which i doubt anything was wrong going off his history)
> 
> but yeah when paul pierce was in a wheelchair and then magically came back into the game that was pretty hilarious.




Never go full retard.


----------



## aanallein

Oh hey it's somebody who's never done enough physical exercise to get a cramp. Derp.


----------



## MikeOekiM

aanallein said:


> Oh hey it's somebody who's never done enough physical exercise to get a cramp. Derp.



maybe im just awesome and am totally not a huge bitch like lebron


----------



## snafu

You don't get cramps like Lebron unless you play like Lebron.


----------



## MikeOekiM

snafu said:


> You don't get cramps like Lebron unless you play like Lebron.



I am lebron.

i just ddint want to tell u guys cuz it wouldnt be good for my rep that i was browsing a drug forum.


----------



## cire113

haha yeah lebron faking an injury in the finals. I'd love to hear the explanation for that. haters gonna hate always..

Lebron lives his life and you live yours... Who really hates their life? lol


----------



## 23536

3 said:


> Maaaarioooo CHALMERS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> The Heat version of Rajon Rondo.



Chalmers is no Rondo.  I love him for what he did yesterday, but I still want an upgrade at PG next season.  He's too-often a train wreck and I'd prefer to have him in a Lou Williams role: instant offense off the bench.

You should be screaming Spoelstra's name.  He recognized that Durant had been assigned to Chalmers to stay out of foul trouble, so he put Chalmers in attack mode.

Spo is outcoaching Brooks.


----------



## China Rider

i love how the only two people who care about miami sports are bluelighters


----------



## snafu

I've been a Miami fan since 06


----------



## shimazu

Even if Lebron wins this year, hes going to live with that "not two, not three, not four..." speech he have for the rest of his life. I dont think anyone doubted he would get at LEAST one ring. 

Also lol @ comparing Rondo to Chalmers, not even in the same league IMO


----------



## 23536

The Heat will actually lose tonight, for two reasons:

1) I had a cigarette this morning
2) I engaged in a sex act this morning.

I was supposed to refrain from cigarettes and sex until the finals were over, but I caved.  I am a weak man.  I have a weak soul.


----------



## cj

23536 said:


> The Heat will actually lose tonight, for two reasons:
> 
> 1) I had a cigarette this morning
> 2) I engaged in a sex act this morning.
> 
> I was supposed to refrain from cigarettes and sex until the finals were over, but I caved.  I am a weak man.  I have a weak soul.



NO!!!!!!!!! how could you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## axl blaze

LOL

the Heat might lose tonight, but it looks like they got their NBA Finals all wrapped up

I'll be road trekkin for rock n roll these next couple days starting now, but I just want to say congrats to 23536 and 3, 4... you guys have been waiting for this moment...

I bet LBJ is going to feel the weight of the world drop off from his shoulders. hopefully this opens up his style of game in the future...


----------



## HighonLife

axl blaze said:


> I bet LBJ is going to feel the weight of the world drop off from his shoulders. *hopefully this opens up his style of game in the future*...



C'mon man, 

dont you have some Ohio hate for him?

i know youre in columbus n not cleveland but c'mon man

i was just up at my grandparents last weekend (Canton) and it was funny watchin my grandpa getting so worked up talkin bout his hopes for lebron to never get one


----------



## Transcendence

Welp, the soul of basketball is officially dead. GG guys.


----------



## treezy z

the fix was in before the playoffs even started for the heat. fuck david stern.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

All is right with the universe. 


Happy for LeBron, and I know that when I'm done being happy (and I'm happy), I should be scared as fuck of the Thunder next year. Making the Finals that young was an incredible accomplishment of its own.


----------



## cire113

Domination lol.. gonna be lots of craziness in miami tonight


----------



## snafu

I'm a wealthier man after tonight.


----------



## aanallein

Miller 7/8 on 3 pointers.. epic. 

Lebron's regular season and playoff run were amazing this year - hope he slept well tonight because he deserved it.


----------



## 23536

some very sad news this morning: Mike Miller has been euthanized.  It would've been cruel to keep him alive in the condition he was in.  

A sign that things were hopelessly awry is that he sat for the trophy presentation with an IV drip of morphine in his arm.

He will be missed.


----------



## 23536

I take it everyone's seen the I Hate Miami kid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjIfrQqABl0



> MOM: Don't you like Lebron?
> KID:  I hate him!
> MOM: Why do you hate him?
> KID: I don't know!



That's actually most of America.


----------



## aanallein

That might be the best video I've seen in years.

They should put that on sportscenter lol


----------



## China Rider

nba season isn't over until mark madson dances


----------



## Kenickie

i really _need_ to know if LeBron is Team Gale or Team Peeta. my support/hate will be based on this and this alone


----------



## MikeOekiM

aanallein said:


> Miller 7/8 on 3 pointers.. epic.
> 
> Lebron's regular season and playoff run were amazing this year - hope he slept well tonight because he deserved it.


----------



## 23536

I've yet to read a good analysis on that series.  Like 80% of the experts picked the Thunder, and nobody predicted a 5 game Miami victory.

Lebron was Lebron; everyone had accounted for that.  Neither Bosh nor Wade were particularly spectacular.  Durant led all scorers.  Westbrook was OK.  Harden was shit.  

Was it as simple as Spo putting Wade on Harden and neutralizing him?  Was Wade's defense the key to that series?

Draft is Thursday.  I'm hoping Fab Melo is available at 27.


----------



## axl blaze

I think the key to Miami's victory was LeBron doing what he does (inflating the box scores) and then the third-tier type players like Shane Battier stepping up and making their presence known. the two others of Miami's Big 3 didn't have a spectacular series by any means, they executed just enough and didn't choke, and contributed in some way

I can't believe that Erik fucking Spoelstra has a ring! perhaps the Mayans are correct about 2012, and LBJ is the reincarnation of some sort of evil first sun Toltec, demonic god-ruler? congrats to Coach Spo for having everything handed to him

Coach Spo is like Tobe Hopper directing Poltergeist. actors and crew on set for the movie described how the film was shot and directed by its Executive Producer, Steven fucking Spielberg. it was also rumored that Hopper (of Texas Chainsaw Massacre fame) was also even more ineffective due to his alleged druggy haze during shooting?

the Miami Heat is managed by Pat Riley, who is the metaphorical Speilberg to Spo's Tobe-Hopper-on-the-set-of-Poltergeist


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I think Harden felt the pressure of the Finals and couldnt shake it.  I was actually surprised he didnt show up as he had during their playoff run.  Him being off definitely contributed to OKC being beaten.

Miami, they reminded me a little of Boston's 2008 run.  With the exception of Ray Allen (starter) shooting lights out from 3 (52%!!!) during the Finals, they had Eddie House and James Posey (role players) dropping daggers from 3-point land vs Lakers off the bench (much like Battier and Miller did).  The turnaround games in both those series were the big comeback wins.  If you have a team down 15, 20, 25 points and they come back and beat you, how does your psyche cope?  It doesnt.  Now you have the losing team thinking that no lead is safe and they play differently from then on out.


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie said:


> i really _need_ to know if LeBron is Team Gale or Team Peeta. my support/hate will be based on this and this alone



battle royale > hunger games


----------



## aanallein

Battier was 11/14 for the first 3 games (1 was a half court attempt so I'm not counting it).. which is simply ridiculous.
Then he had a weak game 4 and Chalmers goes for 25 points..
Then Miller goes 7 of 8 from 3 point land in game 5.

I don't even know how you evaluate that kind of performance.. the Heat magically brought everything together for 4 games and the Thunder didn't have anything left in their tank. Was definitely not what I expected to see at all.


----------



## 23536

*Local Porn Stars Will Make Good on Offer to Give Anyone a BJ After Heat Championship*

During the NBA finals, local porn stars Angelina Castro and Sara Jay made a bet with two of their Oklahoma City counterparts: if their team won, they'd give the team's fans free blow jobs. Now, Castro and Jay are making plans to keep their word. Yes, free blow job for anyone. The event is set for August 2nd in Miami, but be warned there are a whole lot of stipulations on the event's semi-NSFW official site. 

First, to collect your beej you must follow both @SaraJayXXX and @AngelinaCastroX on Twitter. You must also be over 21, and pay for your own STD testing from Talent Testing. Results must be sent in 48 hours before the big blow off. 

Participants must also consent to having their blow job filmed and either streamed live, posted on the Internet or sold on DVD. Though, you can wear a mask (though, probably not this one). 

http://blogs.miaminewtimes.com/riptide/2012/06/local_porn_stars_will_make_goo.php


----------



## aanallein

Classy!


----------



## Care

Davis and Kidd-Gilcrest go 1-2 in the draft. First time ever 2 players from the same team have gone 1-2, Pretty dominant team Kentucky had this year.


----------



## shimazu

I really dont understand the Sixers picking Moe Harkless. Unless he is Iguodalas replacement, which id be cool with. 

I still think they should have done the Monta Ellis trade. Then that pick would make more sense. 

Moultrie has upside, but giving up a future first rounder for a guy who was picked in the late first round is retarded. If the Sixers suck next year (highly possible) Miami could get a lottery pick. Now thats just unfair


----------



## 23536

shimazu said:


> If the Sixers suck next year (highly possible) Miami could get a lottery pick.



I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## shimazu

I dont see them being terrible, but I dont see them improving at all. In a full season I think their weaknesess will come out more and theyll finish somewhere 6-8 in the east. Either way that could be a good pick for Miami as you can get good role players in that selection area which is all they need.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Okay axl, Celtics got your boy Sullinger.  His back better not crumble because he and Melo are needed if the C's have any type of shot of getting back into contention sooner rather than later.


And Davis/Kidd-Gilchrist going 1-2, amazing.  What a team they had this year.  Hornets picked up Darius Miller in rd2, that should help them both get adjusted to the NBA.  W00t.


----------



## axl blaze

I think Sullinger going to Boston was the best possible outcome for a player like him... I suppose I will be turning into more and more of a Celtics fan...

and Cleveland, I feel, just went all Cleveland in that Draft Pick. god damn, I guess I just better start getting used to mediocrity


----------



## China Rider

it hurts my eyes to see royce white taken in the first round

somehow tubby smith screwed up and led to white transfering out of minnesota a few years ago


----------



## shimazu

damn the Lakers just got Steve Nash in exchange for 2 1st rounders and 2 2nd rounders

Im hoping for a LA / OKC conference final thats be good viewing


----------



## Wyld 4 X

shimazu said:


> damn the Lakers just got Steve Nash in exchange for 2 1st rounders and 2 2nd rounders
> 
> Im hoping for a LA / OKC conference final thats be good viewing



Them and the C's (Jason Terry signing) just got better but haven't gotten younger yet.  Both teams trying to keep that championship door open a little longer.


----------



## axl blaze

this just looks... so wrong...






Jesus Shuttlesworth just made me puke a little in my mouth


----------



## China Rider

i'm happy brandon roy was able to return to the game with minnesota i wish him the best of luck, always liked him for some reason, i think it's cause he went to washington and during his stay that program was relevant for the first time in years 

t'wolves also picked up nicholas batum

they should have a pretty stingy team next year

bummed about ray allen too, that dude is so cool, loved him with seattle


----------



## Tommyboy

I don't know how the Knicks will do acquiring older players past their prime.  I was never a fan of that stuff, as much prefer for a team to build from within.  I wasn't a fan of the trade they made to get Carmelo a season or two ago since they gave up 3 young player for him, and we all see how Amar'e has been a bust for them.  We'll see how it pans out for them though.  

They got Jason Kidd and Marcus Camby, both who are well passed their prime but still have something left in them, but they lost a young Landry Fields who was only an average but solid player who was a favorite amongst NY fans, making them an even older team focusing on the short term.  

The CBA doesn't seem to be doing any good in preventing these power houses, and Miami seems to have screwed things up for everyone, since now all these teams are trying to do what they can to beat them in the present, instead of looking down the road what's best for them in the long run.  The difference is that Miami got 3 stars that are in their prime, as opposed to these other teams that are putting together teams that would have been good 5+ years ago.


----------



## shimazu

Knocks arent eve. going to be better than Brooklyn this season id say. With or without Dwight Howard.

I do think Dwight will end up there though


----------



## 23536

shimazu said:


> I dont see them being terrible, but I dont see them improving at all. In a full season I think their weaknesess will come out more and theyll finish somewhere 6-8 in the east. Either way that could be a good pick for Miami as you can get good role players in that selection area which is all they need.



want to re-examine that opinion now that they lost Lou Williams?


----------



## shimazu

um no, not at all actually

ok maybe they finish _7th_ or 8th in the East


----------



## axl blaze

Nash to the Lakers?






damn... once again, this just looks so weird


----------



## 23536

watching USA vs Brazil

Brazil's got a squad.  This is gonna be a good game.


----------



## China Rider

lol poor jason kidd

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...sted-dwi-southampton-report-article-1.1114897

sounds like he 'got his moneys worth' with this one


----------



## Tommyboy

^ The Hamptons are DWI central for many a celebrity/athlete/public figure, as well as regular citizens.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

It appears Howard and the Lakers are getting what they wanted.

Lakers finalizing trade for Dwight Howard

On paper, the Lakers look like a favorite to win it all for the next 2-3 seasons with the addition of Nash and now Howard.  However, they still have Mike Brown as coach. lolz  If the Heat want to repeat, they better find a legit big man unless they count on OKC making it to the Finals again.  The Celtics' Fab Melo will get a good schooling from Howard in the regular season which I hope helps him in the playoffs.  And the 76ers gave up an All Star for a legit big man All Star.  I wonder how Bynum plays this year with more production from him to be expected.  Very interesting.....


----------



## 23536

does anyone keep VORP stats for the NBA?  VORP = value over replacement player.  I don't see how Howard is significantly better than Bynum.

I actually like Denver in the West.  Iguodala has yet to have his best NBA seasons, and Javale McGee is ascending.

edit: actually I don't think VORP is calculable when the players were on two different teams.


----------



## shimazu

I knew they were trading Iggy.

If Evan Turner, Jrue Holliday, Thaddeus Young, and Moultrie all step up this year I like how the team looks.

All hinges on Bynum now


----------



## MikeOekiM

Bynum is the biggest douchebag in the NBA. I cant like sixers now.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

MikeOekiM said:


> Bynum is the biggest douchebag in the NBA. I cant like sixers now.


----------



## MikeOekiM

lol yeah artest might be #1

but scumbagynum is hard to beat


----------



## shimazu

Bynum is just as good as Dwight on offense, and better at the free throw line

gatas gon gate


----------



## shimazu

got dayum Im actually looking forward to this year. Sixers literally took a 180 on their offseason rating with one trade and signing Nick Young and Dorrel Wright. 

I see them finishing anywhere from 2-6, but id be more inclined to say its gonna be on the lower end (seed wise) of that range


----------



## China Rider

i used to hate philly when they had iverson, now i kind of root for them

maybe it's cause i actually paid attention to nba back than, i was a die hard celtic fan when the starting 5 was pierce, walker, eric williams, kenny anderson, and tony battie (2001-2002?)...that comeback win vs NJ in the 2nd or third round was crazy sick, and i missed the bulk of it it cause i changed the channel thinking the game was toast 

once celtics got the big three i lost interest in them and in the nba, my favorite teams these days are any team that sucks or are major over achievers 

i like bynum for his post game comments, like last year when he was praised for grabbing 30 boards, and his response was ' yeah but i shot the ball like shit'

well done sir


----------



## KamMoye

lol this thread died a painful death


----------



## China Rider

just like the XFL


----------



## shimazu

"no. fair. catchessss"


----------



## shimazu

a little over 10 days until the season starts. Anyone got any pre-season predictions? Mine are:

Champions - Lakers
Finals MVP - Kobe Bryant
Reg Season MVP - Lebron James
Defensive POTY - Dwight Howard
Rookie OTY - Anthony Davis
6th Man OTY - Jamal Crawford
Most Improved Player - Evan Turner
Coach OTY - Doug Collins


----------



## China Rider

timberwolves are going to finish in the top 5 in the west

pacers are going to win the east

i think portland is my favorite team, and well, i just looked at their roster,they are going to fucking suck, lamarcus aldredge will demand a trade by chirstmas


----------



## shimazu

I've always liked their unis, for the exact immature reason youre thinking of


----------



## 23536

shimazu said:


> a little over 10 days until the season starts. Anyone got any pre-season predictions?



Due to the flopping rule, Manu Ginobli applies for food stamps.


----------



## merkwürdig

*the milwaukee bucks*

just won their first season opener in 5 years, ow owwwwwwwwwww! b jennings ftw... maybe this season's going to be different





8)


----------



## shimazu

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8647489/sources-andrew-bynum-philadelphia-76ers-suffered-setback-bowling

wtf


----------



## ArCi

Lakers vs. Nets tonight! Should be a good game. 

D'antoni debut.


----------



## 23536

How come there's like five football threads and even a college basketball thread but no NBA thread?

Has the Heat ruined it for everyone?  I remember when they were perpetual scrubs.


----------



## ArCi

Dude believe it or not.... But get this..

You. Yes you, are actually posting in the NBA thread.

_crazy i know._


----------



## Care

Im not a basketball fan.

I will watch the playoffs and root against the lakers if I get a chance though.


----------



## China Rider

^ come on man, let's go kings! arco arena used to be a wild house back in the days

i'm all aboard the grizzzzzzzzz band wagon, and the bucks, fear the deer, son

mainly cause minnesota's(college) SG is austin hollins

son of memphis head coach lionel hollins

the kid has made crazy strides since his freshman year(currently a jr), but at 6'4 he's just too undersized to play in the nba, but makes up for it with crazy athleticism

i really wish i had an nba team i was emotionally attached to, was a huge jazz fan back in the golden era, and was a HUGE celtics fan when the starting 5 was pierce, walker, erik williams, tony battie and kenny anderson 

i lost interest in them once i got into drugs and they brought in kg and ray allen and which is weird considering i love those guys

and the heat used to be scrubs? pretty sure they only missed the playoffs 4 times since coming into the league in '88


----------



## Care

If I were to have a b-ball team it would need to be the warriors, probably one of the saddest franchises in all of pro sports over the last decade or so.


----------



## 23536

^I can relate.  My football team is the Dolphins, and currently I don't really care about football.  It's not that I'm a fair weather fan.  It's that I refuse to support a team that has been taken captive by a deranged saboteur of an owner.


----------



## 23536

ESPN normally played NBA on Wednesday nights.  Tonight they're playing amateur basketball instead.  This is communism.


----------



## ArCi

I'm watching Rockets vs. Thunder right now, and Timberwolves vs. Clippers is up next.

Harden's first game back in OKC and he is playing the worst game of his career. He almost got in a fight with an OKC player in the 2nd quarter, this game is wild.

Wow there was a brawl between Boston and Brooklyn. Rondo went crazy on Kris Humphries backed him all the way off the court it was fucking awesome. Too bad he got ejected and that ended his streak to break the record for most consecutive games with 10+ assists.. he was going to break it too. He is 2nd all time now.


Can't wait for the Timberwolves vs. Clippers game! Lets go MN! Kevin Love coming off of a 23 point, 24 rebound game. He is a fucking beast.


----------



## ArCi

LOL at Joey Crawford making this overly dramatic Block call during the 4th quarter of the Lakers/Pacers game last night. And he totally blew the call.. it was a charge, anyone could see that.

Wtf is this guy doing???? Hahahahaha seriosuly he does it 5 fucking times.

Kobe was fucking pissed!


----------



## China Rider

the nba needs delonte west back

just like they needed 'sheed back

love his antics so far this year

after aaron affalo missed a FT you can hear him scream ' YEAH AFFLAC!'

and after austin rivers missed a FT on a touch foul called on 'sheed you can hear him scream 'THAT bALL DON'T LIE!!"

on a side note, once you get the AI sliders down to your specific needs, nba2k13 is the best video game i've ever played


----------



## China Rider

whose your guys ideal starting 5 and 6th man?

not nessisarrily your all star team, just a mix of talented players that you like a lot

pg: brandon jennings
sg: rudy gay(probably more of a 3, but whatever)
sf: kevin durant
pf: lamarcus aldredge 
c: javalle mcgee 

6th: danny granger


----------



## 23536

Spurs at Heat tonight, and Popovich is sitting Duncan, Parker, Ginobli and Green.  Because he's Popovich.

Personally, I enjoy watching a cakewalk, if it's my team doing the walking.  I wouldn't mind it if we played against Hialeah High every night.


----------



## 23536

China Rider said:


> pg: brandon jennings
> sg: rudy gay(probably more of a 3, but whatever)
> sf: kevin durant
> pf: lamarcus aldredge
> c: javalle mcgee
> 
> 6th: danny granger



PG: Andre Miller
SG: Demar Derozan
SF: Gerald Wallace
PF: Kenneth Faried
C: Deandre Jordan

6th: Dwyane Wade


----------



## ArCi

PG: Rajan Rondo
SG: Andre Iguodala
SF: Carmello Anthony
PF: Serge Ibaka
C: Kevin Love

6th: O.J. Mayo


----------



## ArCi

Gregg Popovich is being penalized by the NBA for resting his starters against the Miami Heat tonight.

Duncan
Parker
Ginolbli
Green

I find this ridiculous... You're going to penalize a coach for _coaching_ his team the way he wants to? Doesn't make any sense. Popovich realizes he has a very old team and wants to give his players rest throughout the season so they can be serious competitors in the playoffs.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## China Rider

no i've never cared about the spurs


----------



## ArCi

I'm not a Spurs fan either, but I find this to be very dumb. Especially penalizing a highly respected coach like Popovich.


----------



## 23536

He could've talked his way out of it.  He could've claimed they were all injured.

But I think I agree with Sterne.  They're putting out a product, and letting Pop's blatant affront go unrebuked sets a really bad precedent.  What if all playoff-bound teams began doing this throughout the season?

It would have been funny if the Spurs would've won (which they almost did).


----------



## ArCi

Coaches should be able too play whatever players they want. Trust me, not that many teams are going to sit their starters like the Spurs did tonight. Teams need wins, and some players want to play and would refuse to sit.  Spurs players agreed on sitting out because they thought it was a good idea to get a days rest in with all the games they have been playing recently(And they are all old).. it's not like Popovich was forcing them to sit out.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

David Stern is that special kind of man from the Richard Nixon generation of unapologetic sleaze.


----------



## 23536

ArCi said:


> Trust me, not that many teams are going to sit their starters like the Spurs did tonight. Teams need wins, and some players want to play and would refuse to sit.



The Spurs had to play the world champs on the road on the second night of a back to back.  I'm sure if you go through the schedule, you'll find a bunch of top teams playing other good teams on the road in a dense part of their schedule.  These games will tend to be nationally televised on TNT, ESPN or ABC.  If you allow one team to essentially forfeit a nationally televised game, it will continue to happen (because, as you said, it's a good coaching decision).  Sterne can't allow that.

If they had done it at the Hornets or Kings, it might be forgivable because who cares about those games.  Make me watch those games.  But why would a coach do that?  A win vs. the Heat counts exactly as much as a win against the Kings, so the coaches are most likely to use their B teams against good competition and then beat up on the scrubs.


----------



## ArCi

They lost to the World Champs by 5 POINTS last night. If anything it shows how much depth the Spurs have.. they almost beat the Heat with their back up players.

After watching that game, I'm not sure the Heat end up with the win if the Spurs would have played their starters. They should be thankful for last night's win.

Plus this gives Popovich a chance to let his young guys have some starting experience against good teams. I think it's a great way to build for the future and develop new young leaders on your team, because you know eventually Duncan, Ginolbli, and Parker are going to retire. They can't play forever.

Every player in the NBA is capable of playing at a high level, there is a reason it's Professional Basketball.


----------



## shimazu

All-Shimazu Team

PG - Ty Lawson
SG - Tyreke Evans
SF - LeBron James
PF - Kevin Love
C - I guess Dwight Howard by default, or Andrew Bynum from the waist up

6th man, Ray Allen


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Yeah a $250K fine for what amounts to an ambiguity is absurd and unenforceable. David Stern is finally succumbing to that particular dementia that only affects human-lizard hybrids.


----------



## ArCi

Brooklyn vs. Miami tonight 7:30 EST, can't wait!

We'll find out if the Nets are going to be good enough to challenge the Heat this year in the playoffs.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Fortunately I enjoy all basketball teams. But as a Pistons fan in particular, I feel like a major chump becoming one of those people that root for their team to lose for a better chance at a high draft pick. Honestly though, I think Joe Dumars has been consulting with Edward Scissorhands for the past several seasons. These teams have been rough to watch.


----------



## 23536

Why can't they be the Jazz?


----------



## ArCi

Hahahaha what a horrible name... "Pelicans"? 

And they picked the absolute worst team colors.


----------



## Mass08

lol nothing strikes fear into your opponents eyes like "the pelicans"


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

It's a joke that's real, and not a joke. 

I suspect Disney is behind this.


----------



## 23536

I don't understand why pelicans are not taken seriously.  They're such excellent fishers.  Electric, precise:


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Hopefully it will finally find respect as the representative of a blighted and bankrupt NBA franchise on the verge of liquidation.


----------



## shimazu

NBA should cut down to 28 teams anyway


----------



## China Rider

as much as i love bad nba franchises the league would be best served with 12 teams

would make minor league bball kind of cool


----------



## shimazu

it would just be the 12 biggest markets


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

12 teams is an extreme and 28 is still a bit too many imo.

I think the world could personally live without the entire pacific division except for the Lakers and the Suns. I mean who has ever cared about the Sacramento Kings or the Golden State Warriors, and the LA Clippers are just a bad franchise. In the east I would take away the Bucks, Cavs and um, the Hawks. And in order to get rid of the Orlando Magic I will also need to be cutting out the New Orleans PELICANS.

But that's not even, so I need to remove two more teams. The Charlotte Bobcats because not even Michael Jordan could make North Carolina care about professional basketball, and on the west the Utah Jazz would make an easy choice.

So that's 20 teams. Two conferences of ten, each with two divisions of five.

My ideal NBA.

Also get rid of the Timberwolves and bring back the Supersonics. Sort them as you please.


----------



## shimazu

keep the Hawks, drop the Wizards


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

That works. And move the Mavericks to Seattle.


----------



## China Rider

drop the kings, warriors and bucks solely due to poor ass facilities 

pittsburgh, seattle, and perhaps cincy would be excellent markets


----------



## shimazu

maybe move the Grizzlies back to Vancouver where it would make sense for them to be in the Western Conference too

not to mention the sickest Starter jackets known to man


----------



## ArCi

Keep the Timberwolves.


----------



## 23536

All this talk of contraction and nobody's mentioned the Raptors?


----------



## China Rider

the nba needs portland and utah to be consistently relevant again

can't exactly explain why, other than their passionate fan bases


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

23536 said:


> All this talk of contraction and nobody's mentioned the Raptors?



See, the Raptors are easy pickings but I don't think most people would like to see the NBA succeed in Canada, even if that means denying reality every year. I'm also all about giving Vancouver a team again, but not the Grizzlies. I think Memphis has finally begun to embrace the Grizzlies and it only appears to be getting better. On the opposite side, Las Vegas has been mentioned from time to time as a possible area for expansion. I have mixed feelings on this. It's obviously a large market but to my knowledge not a very communal one. What I mean is that it sort of seems like a drifter town where the constant flux of the population is the exact opposite of a positive environment for rallying behind a sports team. Pittsburgh sits on the exact opposite of this spectrum and is obviously a great sports town, although I'm not sure how warm they are to basketball over there.

And ArCi, you can keep your Timberwolves in my NBA, just sign this long contract that's written in Arabic.


----------



## 23536

I wish they wouldn't let Barkley call games.  All he does is talk about bullshit all game, mostly stuff that has little to do with what's happening on the court.  They might as well invite the president of Uruguay to do color commentary.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

23536 said:


> I wish they wouldn't let Barkley call games.  All he does is talk about bullshit all game, mostly stuff that has little to do with what's happening on the court.  They might as well invite the president of Uruguay to do color commentary.




You might be on to something. How about having a spokesperson for mountain dew there to make every play into an extreme soda metaphor?


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## ArCi

Hahaaha wtf.


----------



## Care

I have very little to add to this thread, other than to say im glad the lakers are sucking and that the warriors are having a decent season so far.


----------



## 23536

wow Minnesota has a lot of whitepersons!



Care said:


> I have very little to add to this thread



I think like all of your posts in this thread begin with a disclaimer.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

23536 said:


> I think like all of your posts in this thread begin with a disclaimer.





batmanplaybaseball said:


> I think the world could personally live without the entire pacific division except for the Lakers and the Suns. *I mean who has ever cared about* the Sacramento Kings or *the Golden State Warriors*, and the LA Clippers are just a bad franchise.




I'll just reiterate that Vancouver and Seattle would make excellent replacements.


----------



## Max Power

23536 said:


> I think like all of your posts in this forum begin with a disclaimer.



Yep.


----------



## ChickenScratch

should be a good game here in atlanta tonight.  suck it, OKC.


----------



## Thanatos

Can't wait for christmas showcase. So much b ball, so much food and drink to go with it.

Anyone in here get Houston games? Ive been wondering how my man Terence Jones has been doing.


----------



## Care

23536 said:


> I think like all of your posts in this thread begin with a disclaimer.



Youre probably right, all 3 or 4 of them

IDGAF about basketball (at least until playoffs, at which point I cheer against the Lakers).


----------



## ArCi

You wouldn't believe how high I am right now. Too bad the Timberwolves are not playing.. Oh well all 5 games being played today are going to be very good.

All I want for Christmas is for the Miami Heat to lose.


Merry Christmas Everyone! %)


----------



## Thanatos

Heat will win because Lebron is Jesus.


----------



## 23536

For the first time in my life I am rooting for the Lakers today. I really hate the Knicks.  I hate the Knicks as much as America hates the Heat.


----------



## Thanatos

Motherfucking MIAMI HEAT! LBJ and my boy flash are gonna burn the OKC Bitches


----------



## 23536

I like all these new 1-color uniforms.  They look like soccers.


----------



## shimazu

I thought the uniforms were pretty gay


----------



## DooMMooD

Great games on Xmas day.


----------



## Thanatos

Avery Johnson just got fired. I hope he comes back to espn


----------



## 23536

Who's a dirtier player than Wade?  Artest maybe.  Kevin Love definitely.

Who's the female official?

*edit:* lol I meant to say Kevin Garnett.  Even though Kevin Love does a fair amount of hidden arm grabbing, tricking refs into fouling his victims.


----------



## DooMMooD

Artest, Wallace, O'neal are pretty dirty.  

Also whats up with Johnson getting fired?  Jesus its like musical coaches this season.  I wonder if these owners ever realized that MAYBE you need more than a fraction of a season worth of games games before you can determine whether or not to keep your coach


----------



## aanallein

I don't even think he hit him in the nuts wtf.. talk about a flop.


----------



## Care

How about them WARRIORS!


----------



## Thanatos

Care said:


> How about them WARRIORS!



The warriors will never go anywhere with Curry. Klay Thompson will end up being a better player, especially along side Lee. Curry is injury prone and does distribute the ball enough.


----------



## DooMMooD

Ugh, so stuck on what to do with my fantasy team....its honestly stacked but it still needs one or two more changes to make it unbeatable.  Especially now that my friend colluded with another friend who doesn't check his teams; he took all his stars in exchange for his garbage, so now hes got a STACKED team of all stars.

Luckily its possible to win in fantasy by following the sport, readin the fantasy sites, and pickin up hot players.  But still, I need to trade away Chandler Parsons and Demarcus cousins.  Cousins is just insane over there in Sacramento, not always in a good way.


----------



## 23536

Lots of amateur sports on TV tonight but no Spurs-Knicks  Communism has won.


----------



## Care

Go to google

type in sports streaming sites

youre welcome


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Go to google
> 
> type in sports streaming sites
> 
> youre welcome



Google: the window to everything


----------



## China Rider

google protip if you use chrome

enter google's url, hit tab button, now in the url box type in what you want to search for

works at wiki and youtube as well


----------



## DooMMooD

The Nets are the most bipolar team in the NBA right now.  Dominate OKC one night, then the next game they _barely_ scrape by the Wizards.  Probably because of Deron Williams horrible shooting.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Sullinger is having a fine rookie season so far for the C's and axl isnt around to brag about him.


----------



## Max Power

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## DooMMooD

The Bulls are making the Hawks look worse than the Wizards atm.  20-50 at half lmfao.  

"Second worst offensive half in history".

My Celtics are back in form baby!  Thanks to our "savior" Avery Bradley.  Our bench is cleaning up shop every week.


----------



## ChickenScratch

^^^that was horrible to watch.  the hawks fucking suck so bad right now.


----------



## 23536

The Heat are playing like such pussies right now!  Bosh had one rebound last night!  Chalmers got leveled by Paul Millsap and nobody took retaliation.  They're all just standing around and waiting for rebounds to come to them, and other teams are feasting.

Luckily for us, everyone else in the east is playing like girls right now.


----------



## Max Power

23536 said:


> Luckily for us, everyone else in the east is playing like girls right now.



Hey, don't sleep on the Tulsa Shock this season.


----------



## ArCi

Good Lord #8 is fucking scary


----------



## 23536

They can sleep on me.

I am so tired of California being 3 hours behind the east coast!  Why don't you start your games at 5?  Or just set sunset to 10?


----------



## 23536

The Memphis announcer sounds like Falcor the Luck Dragon.


----------



## China Rider

looks like kings are moving to seattle, maloofs finalized deal with seattle investment group today

now it's time for hornets to consider moving to sacramento, it's a pretty great bball city


----------



## shimazu

Anyone else think the NBA fixed the draft lottery so NO got Anthony Davis?

I heard they fixed it when Ewing went to the Knicks too, something about a folded envelope


----------



## ArCi

lol no. Davis isnt even that good


----------



## China Rider

he's pretty fucking good for a 19 year old

rome asked david stern if it was fixed and stern went into an immature hissy fit

and they generally have a pretty good relationship

so yeah, definitely a possibility it was fixed considering stern is part owner of the hornets 

i however do not believe it was fixed, there's almost nothing in sports i accuse of being fixed other than maybe that pass INT call on miami vs OSU in the championship game back in like '01


----------



## 23536

China Rider said:


> i however do not believe it was fixed, there's almost nothing in sports i accuse of being fixed other than maybe that pass INT call on miami vs OSU in the championship game back in like '01



The nadir of human history.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

23536 said:


> The nadir of human history.



For real. Truly horrible, haunting moment. 


I have a sneaking suspicion that many of these SEC refs (football) intentionally tip games in the favor of the highest ranked team in their conference, in an effort to secure maximum revenue for their bosses.


----------



## shimazu

dude the Mafia used to fix games all the time what are you talking about


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

shimazu said:


> dude the Mafia used to fix games all the time what are you talking about



Something not altogether that different. Basically the same shit you are, with a different manifestation of organized criminality.


----------



## shimazu

I was referring to China Riders comment about nothing ever being fixed

sorry I have a habit of not using the quote button enough


----------



## Ronnie84

Go Heat!


----------



## ArCi

Really? fuck you


----------



## shimazu

Heat are probably going to win the Championship again

Id put money on it actually


----------



## 23536

shimazu said:


> Heat are probably going to win the Championship again
> 
> Id put money on it actually



I'm afraid about how we match up with Memphis, SA and especially the Clippards.  Also the Knicks.  The Heat have two kryptonites: teams that rebound well and teams that shoot a lot of 3 pointers.


----------



## shimazu

any team will have problems with that


----------



## Effuzion

Yeah I think Miami is a lock. No way the Knicks can hit 15+ threes in 4 separate games to beat Miami in a series. They can easily take 2 or even 3 games, but not 4.


----------



## 23536

With Rondo out, Eric Spoelstra must pick a replacement starter for the allstar game.  How's this:

PG: Lebron
SG: Wade
SF: Carmelo
PF: Bosh
C: KG

Plus, Brook Lopez should take Rondo's spot on the squad.


----------



## ArCi

KG should not be an allstar.


----------



## shimazu

id go

Pg- Jrue Holliday
Sg- Wade
Sf- Melo
Pf- Lebron
C- KG

damn Deron Williams didnt make the ASG how about that


----------



## China Rider

from like '94-'99 i was a utah fan

tonight i'm officially back on the jazz' tour bus

watching the game now vs houston and committed to watching as many games as possible for the remainder of the season

dat front court


----------



## 23536

Rudy Gay traded to the raptors for a ham sandwich and a coke.

The NBA is redistributing the wealth, and I don't like it.  Next season, when the luxury tax begins, we're gonna see some real carnage.


----------



## Effuzion

23536 said:


> Rudy Gay traded to the raptors for a ham sandwich and a coke.
> 
> The NBA is redistributing the wealth, and I don't like it.  Next season, when the luxury tax begins, we're gonna see some real carnage.



I didn't like the trade at first either but the more I think about the more I think it's fucking brilliant. The Grizz were able to take out the Spurs and take OKC to 7 games _without_ Rudy Gay. With Rudy Gay, they don't get any better against OKC; Gay's an inefficient scorer (40% on the season) and isn't gonna be guarding Durant very well. But once you replace Gay with Tayshaun Prince, all of a sudden you have one of the few guys who has the body to actually cover KD and then you can leave Tony Allen on Westbrook. Ed Davis and the salary cap room is just a bonus.


----------



## Care

Fun fact, I know Brook and Robin Lopez from highschool. We didnt hang out or anything but I knew a couple guys on the basketball team they played on.

Their mom was also my highschool algebra teacher.

I saw robin last year at a trampoline arena that I go to sometimes. He's grown a lot since he was 16..... Being 7 foot is not conducive to jumping on trampolines.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Laker fans must hate the taste of irrelevancy about now.  Getting a dose of what the Clippers have been for years now.


----------



## Show of life

I wish josh smith would leave Atlanta forever


----------



## 23536

Jordan put out the scouting report for Lebron: when he goes left he takes a jump shot; when he goes right he attacks the basket.  So you have to make him go left.  Kobe was doing just that in the 4Q of the ASG and made Lebron look like a scrub.  Will everyone now guard Lebron like that?  Will it bother him?  Should be interesting.


----------



## HighonLife

^^ yea i never really was a kobe fan n i always like lebron ( tho i admit i liked him more so when he was in cleveland)

but kobe had his number at the end of the AS game bad


i was disapointed dirk missed out this year the mavs n dirk are having a down year but for fucks sake the dudes n all star


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Trade talks getting interesting.  KG for Bledsoe & Jordan?  I can see the upside for both teams but KG is a very loyal fella and he just signed a 3 yr deal with the C's.  Clips definitely trying to go for it this year.


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## shimazu

Andrew Bynum isnt going to play a game this year

76ers need to trade Evan Turner, hes not that good off the ball and they have an all star pg already

doesnt matter for the next couple years anyway while Miami waltzes into the finals every year.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

shimazu said:


> *Andrew Bynum isnt going to play a game this year*
> 
> 76ers need to trade Evan Turner, hes not that good off the ball and they have an all star pg already
> 
> doesnt matter for the next couple years anyway while Miami waltzes into the finals every year.



Laker karma for acquiring D12 and thinking they would be relevant.  I feel bad for the Sixers getting screwed though.


----------



## shimazu

it was a lose-lose. Keep Iguodala and be a playoff stepping stone again, or trade for Bynum and hope he's not a waste of talent.

Im just pissed they gave away a 1st round pick and Nikola Vucevic is averaging a double double this year.

also, J Rich getting hurt was just bad luck

J Rich man......he got hops

somebody please tell me they remember that commercial from like the early 2000's


----------



## 23536

The Sixers better make the playoffs!  Miami owns your first round draft pick, but the pick is lottery protected.  Go Sixers!


----------



## shimazu

I think they are just going to miss out. Doug Collins may or may not be fired






also this made me laugh


----------



## 23536

I hate it when LA's obnoxious fan base takes over an opposing arena.  I don't know if battery on a Lakers fan is a meritorious act, but I certainly wouldn't complain if prosecution of such acts were de-prioritized.


----------



## shimazu

did they ever find the guys who put that Giants fan in a coma a year or two ago?


----------



## Care

Last I heard they were standing trial.


----------



## 23536

I don't believe Lebron ran a 4.6 40 last summer "just messing around".  That's faster than most NFL tight ends.


----------



## shimazu

he played TE or WE in high school I think

I wouldnt doubt it


----------



## China Rider

lebrons a once and life time freak athlete with gigantic strides

have no issue believing he ran that 40 time

when it comes to pure speed, not sure what the difference is between a football athlete vs a basketball athlete....

i'd be willing to bet most 1-2 guards and some SF's in the nba run a sub 4.50 40, they are world class athletes, some can probably do it while dribbling


----------



## ArCi

^ I agree. I'm also willing to bet on average NBA players are faster than NFL players.



23536 said:


> I don't believe Lebron ran a 4.6 40 last summer "just messing around".  That's faster than most NFL tight ends.



Lolwut? You don't believe Lebron can run a 4.6 40? I mean yeah that's really good, but that's not even a great 40 time.

I don't even see how you could question that? lol


----------



## China Rider

in nba2k13 monta ellis is the fastest player in the game

considering that game has each players style down to a T, i'm going to go ahead and assume monta elllis is the fastest player in the league and probably can run a 4.3...considering he's a great size for an NFL WR at 6'3 180(would have to beef up for nfl)

right now the most relevent player in the nba for me is paul millsap cause his playing style is very similar to and is the exact height and weight as 6th year senior out of minnesota trevor mbakwe

mbakwe is the best rebounder in the big ten and has some pretty tasty post moves

he's got knee issues(tore his ACL last year, thus the 6th year), but i really hope an nba team gives him a chance and drafts him in the 2nd round and trevor busts his ass to become nba level talent, whatever team he goes to, and starts getting at least 10 mins playing time a game, will be my new favorite team

the last gopher to make it in the pros is kris humpries, he was a one and done and fans of minnesota unianamously consider him their least favorite gopher over past 20 years....his only year at UM, sure he averaged like 24 and 13, but the team fucking sucked and make it no secret all he cared about was himself


----------



## shimazu

Football players would be better basketball players than the other way around

Antonio Gates anyone?


----------



## 23536

If you look really closely, Lebron traveled.


----------



## Thanatos

How bout that triple double Noah just dropped on you shim? 
I'm was rooting for the sixers though. 

I wish they would go back to the black and gold AI jerseys.


----------



## shimazu

dude the Sixers arent even worth watching this year


----------



## Thanatos

^ I feel so bad for Doug Colins. Philly has some good guards though.

Meanwhile, my HEAT are dominating! The Nugs are hustling their way into a great playoff position as well.


----------



## 23536

Does anything stop an NBA owner from giving a player a secret suitcase full of money, in exchange for his signature on a contract?  With the new luxury tax system, wouldn't most owners do this?  Better to pay 5 million in cash than 15 million in luxury tax.


----------



## shimazu

idk I wouldnt rule anything out I mean it is the NBA were talkin here I still think the draft lottery makes no sense


----------



## Care

23536 said:


> Does anything stop an NBA owner from giving a player a secret suitcase full of money, in exchange for his signature on a contract?  With the new luxury tax system, wouldn't most owners do this?  Better to pay 5 million in cash than 15 million in luxury tax.



Other than the rules, no.


----------



## China Rider

lol @ andrew bynum quoted saying "i'm 25 years old and don't need any of that cartiledge" in defense to why he hasn't played

apparently the D.A. of philly is trying to sue him

i love bynum, one of the few thugs left in a less thugish lead compared to prior years


----------



## shimazu

Bynum is a fucking bum who will never get what a waste of size he had. The guys on the radio were right, you can have all the physical traits in the world but in basketball a lot of it is effort, especially for big men.

Like rebounding, that's a _want_ thing. You have to want to give effort and go after the ball. Thats why some of the best NBA rebounders (guys like Reggie Evans and Kenneth Faried) arent even 7 feet tall. If the balls in there and both Bynum and Faried go after it Bynums extra few inches doesnt usually outweigh Faried's extra effort. Of course some times in basketball height will always win out no matter what, but how many guys do you see that are just tall and never do shit in the NBA?

Sixers traded Nick Vucevic for a guy who is the same height, immature, bad knees, no leadership, plays when he wants, waiting for his lucrative contract before playing a game, fuckface. And the fact that J Rich got hurt and Vucevic is avging a double double really nailed home how stupid the trade was.

Should have just kept Iggy and had at least some highlight reels this year with Jrue and him. But Thaddeus Young basically is Andre Iguodala but like a half step less explosive so I guess the new owners wanted to make a splash and get the big name in Bynum. 

Except he's just a big pussy but at least we arent the Lakers who really needed to win this year and fell flat on their face

I think Jrue Holliday and Thad Young are the only players who could be starters on a good team. Evan Turner is a bench player to me, and Bynum is nothing because he doesnt play, and doesnt bring anything to the locker room except negativity. 

If they resign him im done with the Sixers and I hate switching teams like that but the new owners are too worried about winning right now. Wait for a big free agent and hold onto Jrue Holliday, its not fucking difficult. I knew Miami was tanking it on purpose those couple years because they saw the writing on the wall.

Idk, its a weird league and I really do think some of it is fixed. Like the Chris Paul to the Lakers deal that got squashed so he'd go to the Clippers, the bent envelope for the Lottery that started the year Patrick Ewing came out but the Knicks had the second pick (hrmmm how can we move them up without any justification? Got it, lottery, like wtf?) the refs betting on games, Cleveland getting first pick after Lebron leaves, NO (nba owned) getting first pick when Anthony Davis comes out.

like there is just too many coincidences and I really just want to see my favorite players win at this point, not even teams.

Thats why I want Tyreke Evans to gtfo of Sacremento so bad, the guy is basically 2 inches and 1 ring short of Lebron. Amd honestly, he might be a better 1v1 offensive player, although Lebron is a beast on defense.

If I could watch any two NBA players go 1v1 itd be Lebron and Tyreke


----------



## 23536

> Sixers traded Nick Vucevic



Vucevic is a beast!  I've never seen anyone rebound like that against the Heat.  With a little more muscle, he can be the best center in the league.


----------



## shimazu

like I said man, its all about *want*

every once and a while you get a guy who doesnt give effort but still balls out because he is just that good like Allen Iverson, but look where that got him. _Just not good enough_ to win a championship because even though he could ball out, he didnt show the effort to inspire his teammates to take it to the next level.

Its a lot of subconscious things that go into being a professional, and professionals usually beat out god given talent in the end

But when you have god-given talent _and_ are professional, thats when you get the legends

also Wilt Chamberlain is still the best center of all time imo, I was listening to this older guy on the radio and he said back when him and Bill Russel used to go at it Wilt would almost always play better, Bill just had a better team.

and I realize I was all about Bynum when he signed but they dodged the knee issue for so long and then the bowling thing and now its just like watching a train wreck with a few bright spots


----------



## shimazu

and I hate to keep going on a rant here but that is why a lot of the best athletes come out of the worst areas

they not only want to get out, they need to get out

and that desire translates into the sport perfectly

which explains my borderline man crush on Tyreke Evans

If he was on the Rockets they would be the best backcourt in the league

no questions or arguments


----------



## shimazu

sorry for the triple post here but this video proves exactly what im tryin to say

E: 60 Tyreke Evans


----------



## China Rider

i remember the last time i had shared an apartment, outta town, yet with someone who i'd been friends with literally since pre-k

watched more TV in those 5 months that i ever have

think it was first year E:60 aired, thought the show was cool, i like sport's shows that focus on the dramatics, 'outside the lines' type shit

so i kinda wanna check out that tyreke evans bit, but i know my man cortland finnegan was featured in one and i feel like it's my duty to watch his segment before evans

richard sherman is a cool story, lived in compton, went to stanford, currently getting his masters in smack,trash and disrespect at defensive back U outside of seattle, wa

and hey bynum was like one of 5 lakers to ever grab 30 boards in a game and during the post game interview the first thing he  said, after this long glorified introduction for being in elite company, 'yeah well i shot the ball like shit'

love it lol


----------



## shimazu

like I said, he plays when he wants to play. But you cant have a guy like that be the focal point of a team, because it subliminally makes everyone else act like that. And they might not have the same level of talent to make up for it. See: Allen Iverson.

and Tyreke is the real deal man Chester, PA is almost never talked about because there really isnt anything to talk about but it is worse than Philly id say. And people from Philly and Chester hate each other for the most part

but their bball team is always real good, go figure


----------



## China Rider

i can understand your feelings about bynum, but as someone who only cares about a humorous side story, bynum is great

hey don't knock chester, i'm not one to get literally lucky with going to bars and having it end in a one night stand. but almost a year ago today it happened at a bar in ardmore, the girl lived in an isolated and safe area of chester, but yeah, i drove down a few streets that made my nervious

you might have sold  me on tyreke, i mean i'm guilty of overhyping players just cause i like them, but even if you're overhyping him, chances are he's better than i expected

good, i hope him, demarcus cousins and someone not yet in the league leads seattle to a future championship

imo the highlight of philly hoops in since 2000 was that st.joes team with delonte and jameer, that team was sick and st.joes has never come close to that level again, and pretty sure it's cause of that team phil martelli will never be fired.....i def feel like he should have been fired by now, it's been years since they relevancy lol


----------



## shimazu

he's prob gonna be a free agent soon, if I'm the Sixers I'd seriously consider trading Evan Turner for anything, letting bynum walk and save that money for Tyreke in a year or two. Just to watch him and Jrue Holliday play together would be sick. He's like a weird position though in that he's not really a point guard but he plays better with the ball in his hands. He's basically Evan Turner but actually with #2 pick talent. But I think it would work because look at how Miami turned out with Lebron and Dwade. 

Not to say Jrue and Tyreke are gonna be as good as either of those guys, but you never know and it would be awesome as shit to watch. Tyreke obviously has loyalty to his family I think he'd come to Philly in a heartbeat if they offered him a decent deal.

I just dont want him to waste away in Sacramento and be another Chris Webber though

idk if he's fully ambidextrous but that thing about the duct tape his brother talked about seemed like it would be a sick training regimen.

either way, that spin move is just damn near impossible to stop and if he gets around the rim it almost always goes in

sorry to pile on here but this vid has some good clips


----------



## China Rider

if tyreke's potential is anything like you make it out to be

evan turner doesn't exactly qualify as potential trade bait

his fate as a former #2 overall is comparable to marvin williams

not a bad player, just not what anyone hoped for


----------



## shimazu

thats why I say for anything, they already shot themselves in the foot with the bynum trade

I'm just looking at like 3-4 seasons from now, which you have to do in the NBA

I just hope they dont get rid of jrue to make up for the draft pick they wasted

or the worst fate of singing andrew bynum to a huge deal


----------



## Thanatos

What about Nick Young shim? I love me some tyreke, but they need a solid 4 or 5 instead of bynum and Hawes.
God damn, I wish the Kings would fold and come back home to KC where they originated. We have an amazing arena just waiting for an NBA or NHL team, but both leagues are incapable of expansion. Relocation takes like 5 years even.

Btw, Evans reminds me of a tiny small forward that has handle like a mofo. He's definitely not a point, or a 2, but he doesn't lock down and play off the block or set many picks like a forward would though. Instant offense for sure. I think he needs a good mentor, the thugs out in Sac arent doing anything to grow his game while he constantly breaks his body down.


----------



## shimazu

Nobody has any effort on the Sixers and Nick Young is the 2nd biggest offender. He has some talent no doubt, but he reminds me of a Lou Williams type in that he'll always be one of the better guys off the bench, just not a starter.

And as far as the pf and c positions go, idk how it could get much worse than what we have now.

Id be willing to sacrifice a season or two to make that happen, I think Jrue and Tyreke would dominate other teams PG and SG respectively because of their size and speed. 

And thats the best part about Tyreke, he can cover anyone in the 1-3 position and you can move him around based off what you need at that point in time.

He reminds me a little of Iguodala but more flashy


----------



## Thanatos

Yeah he is similar to AI2 just a little more flashy and explosive like you said. Philly is currently in the lottery right? Do you know of any centers they could draft? It's not like they are DC, rebuilding won't take much more than 2 seasons as long as they keep jrue. 

Maybe they can get Smith from ATL without a max deal, and draft a good 4 or 5 to be a consistent 5-6 spot in the post season. Doug Colin's won't last though, so they better pick someone up to whoop them into shape. Maybe Van Gundy or Nare McMillan?


----------



## shimazu

they dont have a 1st round pick because of Bynum trade. Miami has their pick this year but its lottery protected

hence my hatred of andrew bynum and those fake ass promotions they ran

although b/c it is lotto protected that means they would keep this years pick and just differ the pick until they arent in the lotto basically.

I'd be cool with Cody zeller tbh


----------



## Thanatos

^ white guys can't make it in the league unless the are enforcers like Psycho T or spot up shooters. Maybe there is a big man hiding in the draft, I just don't follow college ball much. 
Bynum has always been over rated, he may have a highly developed offensive game but he never put in the work for defense, youve gotta want that shit and box out until you ate the only one next to the cup. But take my words with a grain of salt, I'm a Dwight Howard fan and will be for life.

Man I'm starting to get frustrated with Houston, they haven't even given Terrence Jones a minute oman NBA floor yet, and he was the hardest working best defender at UK last year. Why use a #16 pick and leave him in the D-league.


----------



## shimazu

Eh what about Kevin Love or even a guy like Nick Vucevic (who was on the sixers) like if you can just get a solid player at pf or c this year id be cool with that. Spencer Hawes does nothing for me, guy thinks he can hit any shot on the floor and the other team usually lets him just take stupid shots and grab the rebound because th guy whos supposed to be hitting the boards for the sixers is still fading away from that ill advised 12-15 footer he just took.

Lavoy Allen is decent, but again, cant see him becoming much more than a good bench player, kind of like Brandon Bass but without as good of a shot. He played KG pretty well in last years playoffs, but until he develops a little more I wouldnt mark him as a starter yet.

And the rest of the guys are just Kwame Browns of the world so no point discussing them, that name says it all.

Yeah, Cody Zeller would look pretty damn good just to have some hustle on the roster.


----------



## Thanatos

Klove is special, he's gigantic but can actually knock down those corner 18-footers. Most white guys are just hustle, which is an underrated part of playing ball. Seller would be good for you guys, but you need a star. Not just a roster full of bench players. Hell, even DC is more stacked than Philly, they just have the worst organization in the league. 
They need to go back to being the bullets, that would be sick.


----------



## shimazu

I'd take john wall over jrue holliday 10/10 times but not by much. Like I said, if I could have everything operate in a vacuum their lineup two years from now would be

PG- Jrue Holliday
SG- Tyreke Evans
SF- Thaddeus Young
PF- Lavoy Allen
C- Cody Zeller

and the pf and c positions are subject to change but I feel like that backcourt would make so many plays as long as the frontcourt can do standing dunks we are good.

they wouldnt be as good as miami for sure, but I didnt think Dallas was better than Miami either, you just need the right guys to get hot (and get cold for the other team).

idk man its easy to plot out perfect situations but that probably wont happen

this is assuming they cut a lot of their current guys too


----------



## 23536

off the top of my head: all white guy NBA team:

1- Deron Williams
2- Klay Thompson
3- Kevin Love
4- Blake Griffin
5- Marc Gasol Joakim Noah

6- Shane Battier


----------



## Thanatos

Kevin love OS the only person that isnt half black on that list. Noah, Love, and Thompson all come fro pro athlete families.


----------



## shimazu

k love should be in the argument for an all-nba team, let alone one as thin as that list tbh

but nba needs to reduce teams and get these guys with A level talent out of D level cities.

You can have A level talent and still not be "the guy" imo because there really isnt any "carry the team on my back" players anymore.

so unless you draft freakishly well (okc) or sign a bunch of star free agents (boston big 3, miami) you aren't going to win anything

That was always Andre Iguodala imo, had A level talent on certain things but just kept trying to be something he wasnt (jump shooter) like youre one of the most athletic dudes in the league drive to the basket, take a foul, wtf are you launching that horrible 3 point shot for.


----------



## 23536

Chris Bosh goes into a slump during the all-star break after Lil Wayne tears into his wife.  






Last night, Bosh came out of his slump (12-16 shooting) right after Wayne went into a coma.

Impossible that that's a coincidence.


----------



## ArCi

Is anyone watching the Heat/Celtics game?

Holy shit Jeff Green has 22 points in the first 15 minutes.


----------



## aanallein

He is playing out of his melon. Absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## Marijuanster

LeBron is superhuman.


----------



## ArCi

Celtics came so fucking close to getting the win... Oh well that was an awesome game to watch from start to finish.


----------



## Thanatos

Man I'm pissed I missed this game. Hoping espn will replay it tonight. As my bro marijuanster said, Lebron is Jesus on the parkay.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Marijuanster said:


> LeBron is a sellout



oh.


Ha they barely beat a team that was missing its 2 best players. Bums. First time they've won in Boston during the regular season in 6 years. Sellouts.


----------



## Marijuanster

SarcasticOne said:


> oh.
> 
> 
> Ha they barely beat a team that was missing its 2 best players. Bums. First time they've won in Boston during the regular season in 6 years. Sellouts.


Ha 
The Heat are going to repeat and you will cry. They'll probably sweep the Celts in the playoffs if they play.
How could someone not recognize LeBrons greatness he is probably the best basketball talent of all time.  That's just blind butthurt hate.


----------



## aanallein

Irrational sports hate.. lol.

Lebron is awesome.


----------



## Jabberwocky

He's a very talented............................sellout.


----------



## Marijuanster

Who the fuck would want to play for Dan Gilbert? He put no one around LeBron and was like "why u no win title?", also Cleveland and it's fans blow dick. He took less money to get out of that mess.  This is the NBA whole teams are dismantled overnight, nothing is constant and he didn't owe them shit. You're just player hatin'.


----------



## China Rider

Marijuanster said:


> Who the fuck would want to play for Dan Gilbert?



I want to be the brian scalabrinie/luke Walton/dujuan howard of the cavs so fucking bad

and i'm not a Cleveland guy or anything but the city has really good fans considering the perpetual failure of all it's teams


----------



## Marijuanster

China Rider said:


> I want to be the brian scalabrinie/luke Walton/dujuan howard of the cavs so fucking



I would give anything to be a role player for any NBA team  It's the sweetest gig in all sports IMO.


----------



## China Rider

professional golf is

you don't have to carry your clubs, don't have to be in any kind of athletic shape, you're always outside playing on scenic courses, no stupid team mates, no pressure from the media/fans, and you don't even have to win , just make the cut every tournament and you're cool


----------



## ArCi

3rd String NFL quarterback would be the best job in the world


----------



## Marijuanster

Both of those are definately desirable positions. Personally I'd still rather be a baller.


----------



## ArCi

No doubt. I wouldn't mind being Steve Novak either. 


Just hit that 3 allll day lol.


----------



## Marijuanster

^^ Or to just be like 'Sheed Wallace and have your job be to just foul out lol.


----------



## 23536

Heat come back from 27 points down.  I've never seen anything like that before.

Fan wearing "WE MISS YOU" shirt runs out onto the court and touches Lebron, who pats him on the head.

Best job in sports is offensive guard (football).  All you do is take out people's knees over and over and over.  And EAT.  You're essentially a wealthy warthog.


----------



## shimazu

Best job in sports






fucking thievery man


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

shimazu said:


> Best job in sports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucking thievery man



This. Although he about to get all the fucks he's ever had litigated out of him. 


As far as people actually worth a damn, backup QB. You don't even have to play but you still pull in like $3 mil a year.


----------



## China Rider

the problem with being a back up qb you still have to stay in shape

fuck that


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

China Rider said:


> the problem with being a back up qb you still have to stay in shape
> 
> fuck that



No you don't


----------



## shimazu

yo the Kings are 2nd in points in the paint per game and 6th in fastbreak points, and we all know why


*NSFW*: 










Since black people are always wearing the "Free xxxx" shirts I should get some "Free Tyreke" shirts made up in Kings colors

fuck it here's another highlight vid

best finisher in the league right now, *both* conferences


----------



## Thanatos

^ shim you know lebron is a better finisher.


----------



## shimazu

I think it is a fair argument


----------



## 23536

Found this comment in a Heat blog this morning:



> Heard Steve Javie on Mike&Mike say the league has "LeBron rules" for officiating. He specifically talked about he spoke to all refs about speed, balance, and power. If a foul is a "marginal" foul then don't call it. So defenders are, not only allowed, but encouraged to push, shove, and grab Lebron as long as it doesn't specifically affect the outcome of his shot. If you watch closely you can see that refs won't call a foul unless Lebron misses



Steve Javie interview here:

http://espn.go.com/espnradio/play?id=9108230

This is outrageous!


----------



## trees_please

im glad the heat finally lost, those dicksmokers


----------



## Thanatos

^ you obviously don't know anything about ballin if you are glad they lost.


----------



## 23536

If it's Miami vs. Boston in the first round, will there ever have been a better 1 vs. 8 matchup in the history of the NBA?

I've been staring at Arci's avatar but I can't figure out if it's Bill Clinton or Jimmy Johnson.


----------



## Care

^ Looks like slick willy to me


----------



## ArCi

hahaha I'm glad you enjoy my avatar, I like it also.


Bill Clinton


----------



## shimazu

oh shit, 1:33 in, granted there is almost no defense played in these shits


----------



## shimazu

nba all dunk lineup

pg- steve francis
sg- vince carter
sf- Andre Iguodala
pf- shawn kemp
c- Darryl Dawkins

biased slightly, but all those dudes can dunk and I mean theres like a million guys you can put on there but yeah thats who id want to see


----------



## ArCi

Well it looks like Kobe is done for the season. He just got surgery today


Sucks to see a player (especially at that age) to work so hard and pretty much carry his team in to the playoffs and get hurt. Kobe is at the top of the list on almost all offensive stats, and #2 on Minutes played per game. Tied with a ROOKIE Lillard for Portland


great season for Kobe though. I'm actually going to be cheering for LA if they make the playoffs


Oh and Lebron will never be as good as Kobe
never


----------



## shimazu

*NSFW*:


----------



## 23536

Arci said:


> Oh and Lebron will never be as good as Kobe
> never


----------



## shimazu

this guy is a beast on the court and if I had to pick one player who I wanted to watch in the NBA right now it would be Tyreke. 

Bottom line is 99/100 times: 

if you're stronger then him he's quicker than you. 

if you're quicker then him he's stronger than you.

if you try to keep him from getting to the basket he contorts his body and at least flips it towards the rim while getting the foul

if you dont body him up he euro steps your ass

what do you do?


----------



## shimazu

Doug Collins resigned as the Sixers coach, can't say I blame him. They took a huge risk on Bynum and it blew up in their faces, last time I ever believe an NBA player about anything.

Should have known this was going to be a rough year when Kwame Brown was brought on to backup Spencer Hawes

ehhhh, hopefully they just clean house this year, suck dick next year, and sign some free agents who actually want to earn their money after next season in addition to getting a high lottery pick

Evan Turner needs to go as well, I still think they should have taken DeMarcus Cousins with that pick. I mean, character issues or not, I'll take a guy with a bad attitude over a fucking injury-prone quitter like Bynum any day of the week.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Lebron has always been better than Kobe since he came into the league. Come on Arci...what kinda shit are you spewing down here?

Also fuck yeah Knicks!

Carmelo is finally hitting his stride with a decent damn team. And you cant get any of your sloppy passes past Jason Kidd, get that shit out of here Jeff Green....


----------



## MikeOekiM

Pacers will beat Knicks next round


----------



## Marijuanster

I would take the Knicks over the Pacers. The Pacers don't score much and the Knicks match up well with them with Tyson Chandler and K-Mart on Hibbert and West. They would have no answer for Carmelo and the added scoring of Smith and Felton. The Knicks also spread the floor with Kidd and Novac. Just too much for Pacers to handle plus they play decent defense and don't turn the ball over.


----------



## shimazu

yeah Im thinking Knicks - Heat in the east and OKC - Spurs in the west

nba playoffs are like the exact opposite of the NCAA tourny


----------



## MikeOekiM

Marijuanster said:


> I would take the Knicks over the Pacers. The Pacers don't score much and the Knicks match up well with them with Tyson Chandler and K-Mart on Hibbert and West. They would have no answer for Carmelo and the added scoring of Smith and Felton. The Knicks also spread the floor with Kidd and Novac. Just too much for Pacers to handle plus they play decent defense and don't turn the ball over.



u must be underrating paul george's D. and no PF in the league can stop West's offense.
and i read something today saying Roy Hibbert led all NBA centers in defensive efficiency this season.
then George Hill is extremely underrated and stephenson has flashes of greatness as well

would be close but i got pacers.


----------



## Marijuanster

We shall see Mike. I'll definately be putting money on NY though if the price is right.


----------



## Marijuanster

shimazu said:


> yeah Im thinking Knicks - Heat in the east and OKC - Spurs in the west
> 
> nba playoffs are like the exact opposite of the NCAA tourny



I think Denver might beat the Spurs in a series if they get by Memphis. It would be close though.


----------



## 23536

sign in Miami's arena tonight:

PLEASE MONTA TAKE A LOT OF 3s


----------



## Marijuanster

They should have just gave the Heat a bye Milwaukee is garbage.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

MikeOekiM said:


> u must be underrating paul george's D. and no PF in the league can stop West's offense.
> and i read something today saying Roy Hibbert led all NBA centers in defensive efficiency this season.
> then George Hill is extremely underrated and stephenson has flashes of greatness as well
> 
> would be close but i got pacers.



Celtics have better D than Pacers. If the Knicks beat the Celtics in 6 lets say, why wouldn't they beat the Pacers in 5?


----------



## 23536

Indiana plays like thugs, which is how basketball should be played.  I can't wait for the Indiana vs. New York series.

Last year their thugishness brought out violence from a usually peaceful Miami team.  So many plays like this:






If the Knicks don't match Indiana's aggression, they may falter.


----------



## MikeOekiM

CoffeeDrinker said:


> Celtics have better D than Pacers. If the Knicks beat the Celtics in 6 lets say, why wouldn't they beat the Pacers in 5?



lol that is simply not true
Pacers might possibly be the best D in the league and they are 2nd best defense in point allowed while celtics are 12th.


----------



## ArCi

Yeah I have to agree with Mike. I'm not sure how you can even claim Boston has a better defense then Indiana when they proven to be the best all year

although Miami might be the one team that is better. Chicago is up there too


----------



## shimazu

The Pacers have a good D but struggle on offense. I think the Knicks D is less of a drop off then the Pacers O and vice versa if you get what im saying

Id be utterly shocked if Miami didnt win the East though


----------



## Marijuanster

Miami will most definately win the east. The west is where it gets interesting.


----------



## shimazu

how pissed were you last year when Andre Niguodala beat your team by default?


----------



## Marijuanster

AI2 Is awesome sometimes.


----------



## ArCi

Marijuanster said:


> AI2 Is awesome sometimes.



he has had some sick dunks throughout his career


----------



## 23536

Durant has like 10 commercials playing right now.  Lebron has how many?  I haven't seen one since like the Superbowl.

Who won the MVP and championship last year?

Is it that The Decision is still haunting him, or do NY and Chicago feel so spurned that advertisers refuse to take the image risk?

Also, Shane Battier is one of the most popular people in China.


----------



## China Rider

23536 said:


> Durant has like 10 commercials playing right now.



it's cause he's an extremely 'safe' and likeable spokesperson and Is an awesome basketball player who likes making money

it's hard to believe in 2013 'small market' teams that don't get national pub that they deserve still exist  

really wish the nba would cut down to 16 teams, and have a separate league for 16 teams that is strictly a product broadcasted on theinternet, a league that would still entertain and good players can be stars...not a minor league though, can't sign with nba team until seasons are over


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Bitches be crazy....giving up 98 to the Hawks isn't good defense. 

Knicks are going to destroy Indiana.


----------



## MikeOekiM

the pacers took out their starters with like 5 mins left in the game cuz they were destroying and the backups kept letting up easy lay ups over and over


----------



## MikeOekiM

Russell Westbrook torn meniscus.
Looks like Thunder is most likely done.


----------



## China Rider

I hope grizzles some how win it all, just cause head coach lionel hollins is the father of golden gopher SG Austin hollins, a guy who nbadraft.net has leaving after his jr year next year and be a 2nd round pick....ehhh, I doubt he makes it in the nba, his 'twin' according to some media outlets, andre hollins on the other hand will be a future nba first rounder...they are not relation, yet both from Tennessee 

really rooting for the warriors too, just cause they have been long over due, and klay Thompson is the son of mychal Thompson, former gopher great in the 70s and number one pick in the 1978 draft, didn't have a great nba career


----------



## shimazu

feeling a Spurs / Heat finals


----------



## ArCi

That's probably the safest bet right now. i don't see anyone in the East beating Miami 4 times. no way


----------



## shimazu

in before Mike herp derps the Pacers into the discussion


----------



## MikeOekiM

Paul George 4 MVP


----------



## shimazu

MIP you mean


----------



## 23536

Heat Knicks is a bigger deal than Heat Spurs


----------



## ArCi

The only way I see the Knicks beating the Heat.. Carmelo is gonna have to put up 35-40 points a game.. which I don't see happening. But I guess you never know

You could argue he is playing the best basketball right now out of anyone in the league


----------



## shimazu

Knicks will have to concede outside jump shots to Miami just like they are doing with Boston but I think Miami will actually make those shots

Chris Bosh will probably have a big series, dude gets no credit like he is more important to the Heat then the average viewer realizes 

stretches the floor for Lebron and Dwade to get to the rim and either get fouled or kick it out to someone like Ray Allen for a 3

bottom line

Lebron can guard Melo I think but can Melo guard Lebron?

because he's noted for his defense right?

but I do want to see that Conf finals


----------



## ArCi

I'd much rather see Chicago/Miami

I think Chicago has the best chance to beat the Heat out of all the teams. I love how they play defense


----------



## MikeOekiM

i wanted pacers to play bulls round 1 so they could rape them
i fucking hate the bulls.


----------



## ArCi

I actually like them a lot. They play really good as a team.. and you have to give them credit for the way they played this season without Rose.

Rose is also one of my favorite players. By far the most humble player in the league. He doesn't like having a bunch of media attention like some guys. It's never just about him, it's always about the team.

You really couldn't ask for a better leader
Every star player should look up to him and act like he does on/off the court.


----------



## shimazu

that's because he has zero personality arci

he got caught using a stand-in on his SATs 

his brother is an idiot

he def took money from Coach Cal

wtf are you talking about?


----------



## MikeOekiM

only player on the Bulls I didnt hate was Omer Asik but he's on the Rockets now.

They are my most hated team in the NBA by far. sure they played great this year for being without Rose but no way they could beat the Heat, Pacers, or Knicks.


----------



## 23536

Spoelstra deserves to be named coach of the year.  Watching superstar collages falter this year (Lakers, Nets) makes me appreciate what he's done in Miami even more.  He makes some really stupid in-game decisions, like not doing defensive substitutions, or giving Udonis Haslem 16 charity minutes a game, but this team refuses to lose, and it's because he's fused them into a machine.  Even when he benched our 6 top players at the end of the season, they won.

Plus, Birdman was a Spoelstra initiative.  Riley didn't want him, but Spo bugged the shit out of Riley until they got Birdman--who has been huge.

edit: maybe I'm being a little harsh on the Nets.  This series with the Bulls is very competitive.  But with the squad they have, it seems they should be sweeping the court with Chicago.


----------



## shimazu

this nets / bulls game is brutal to watch

I dont even want to say its been good defense mostly just poor offense


----------



## 23536

lol I was about to say this is the best basketball game I've ever seen.


----------



## shimazu

Joe johnson is andre iguodala but slightly less quick. Thinks he has a better jumpshot than he really does and would be a lot better of a player if he attacked the net more often.

granted he was hurt with the same injury Noah had but still, thats when Deron Williams needs to step up and he was shooting bricks all throughout the overtimes, and that 4th quarter collapse as well.

CJ Watson is a walking liability and the nets have no bench at all

The Bulls would be right there with the Heat if Derrick Rose was there IMO but for a team that is basically the same and couldnt beat the 76ers last year, come on man

both these teams are slop compared to the upper echelon teams I'm just waiting for the conference finals and was kind of pissed I couldn't watch the Grizzlies / Clippers game

plus Nate Robinson is not going to give you 23 points in the 4th quarter every game, that's his MO. shows up big randomly, then disappears for a couple quarters


----------



## Care

go warriors


----------



## 23536

Rose may return for round 2 against Miami:

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-says-bulls-star-could-return-in-second-round

I hope he does.  Round one for Miami was a dog, but round two can be a classic.

Best case scenario for the NBA:  Round 2 vs. Bulls with Rose, then conference finals vs. a healthy Knicks team.

I'm not sure who would make the most interesting opponent in the NBA Finals.  Anything after Heat v. Knicks seems anticlimactic.

Maybe Miami vs. Golden State would be great.  Curry is playing unbelievable basketball right now.


----------



## shimazu

I want to see Heat / Spurs

that whole "Spurs are boring to watch" opinion is kind of weak when you look at other teams around the league. They might not be "Lob City" but that kind of stuff doesnt win championships anyway.

I really wouldnt mind seeing the Spurs "Big 3" of Duncan, Ginobili, and Parker get another ring, because at that point I don't see how you can argue they weren't a dynasty.


----------



## ArCi

Spurs play almost perfect basketball and rarely make any mistakes.

Btw Tony Parker is back and playing at an extremely high level
Best PG playing atm


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

MikeOekiM said:


> the pacers took out their starters with like 5 mins left in the game cuz they were destroying and the backups kept letting up easy lay ups over and over



Bitches be crazy...giving up 102 to the Hawks in a losing effort isn't good defense...


----------



## MikeOekiM

go look at pacers history at hawks stadium. they fucking suck for some reason which is why i wanted to play Bulls first round instead. Pacers do overall suck on the road which is their main problem but they suck extra at hawks stadium

yep just checked and pacers haven’t won in Atlanta since Dec. 22, 2006. i dont fucking get it they are better against better teams.


----------



## ArCi

Damn that is a looong time

Home court advantage is huge in basketball unless you are the Miami Heat


----------



## China Rider

speaking of crowds and home field advantage

I fucking love loud, crazy and  obnoxious crowds, even enjoyed a few steeler's game environments while working games as a requirement for class, and I hate the steelers more than any team

sure there's bandwagon fans during playoff time, but I think people who go to the games are mostly legit hardcore fans

they are just people who watch every single game at home during the regular season, who don't have time, can't afford, or just doesn't enjoy attending regular season games

next time the ram's host a playoff game and they are favorite(cause if I travel that far for a big loss, I would want to kill me self), i'm more than likely definitely going, though  it won't be 'easy'


----------



## 23536

home court advantage is great for the playoffs, but it's not much of an advantage in the Finals.  The 2-3-2 format balances it out pretty well.  In fact, it seems that the disadvantage is the real advantage.  If you sweep those 3 consecutive games, you're up 3-2.

Miami has been in 3 Finals and has won 2.  They were the road team in the wins and the home team in the loss.

Commentators should stop saying "ARE YOU KIDDING ME???" after every amazing play.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

23536 said:


> home court advantage is great for the playoffs, but it's not much of an advantage in the Finals.  The 2-3-2 format balances it out pretty well.  In fact, it seems that the disadvantage is the real advantage.  If you sweep those 3 consecutive games, you're up 3-2.



Plus, if you just take one of the first two you have three chances at home to close it out.


----------



## shimazu

I don't think home court advantage means shit to basketball players they bump music during the game sometimes anyway like if youre a professional athlete you shouldnt be distracted by the crowd in any sport.

Plus I love when a visiting player hits a clutch shot and does this to the crowd


----------



## 23536

that was a really enjoyable night of basketball.  Both series return to Houston and Boston for game 6.  It looks like a team down 0-3 may finally pull off 4 in a row (which has never happened in the NBA).

I suddenly care about the first round.

I was screaming in my living room after every Asik free throw.  Hack-Asik is a flop.  It will never be tried again.

I always root for the underdog.  If I wasn't an inveterate Miamian I'd root against the Heat every game.


----------



## ArCi

It's really hard for me to take Miami Heat fans serious. I question how much of  fan they really are.. sorry but it's just natural.

I wanna see if you stick with them when Lebron leaves you guys in a few years.


anyways back to the first round discussion.. I'm really rooting for the Celtics more than any team right now. I'd love to see them knock of the Knicks coming back down 0-3


----------



## China Rider

23536 is cuba/Miami guy iirc

but that's how I feel about tger woods fans....pathetic people needing to cling onto the best, just b/c he's the best


----------



## 23536

China Rider said:


> 23536 is cuba/Miami guy iirc



Yeah I've been a Heat fan since Rony Seikaly was their only star player.

He's a DJ now


----------



## 23536

now that the Clippers are eliminated, can we stop airing all the obnoxious Griffin & Paul commercials?


----------



## MikeOekiM

first win at hawks stadium since 2006.
finally.


----------



## shimazu

guess they were.... _pacing_ themselves?

ahh cheap jokes


----------



## ArCi

I really wanted the Celtics to come back and win.

I hate the fucking Knicks.. the whole team is a bunch of whiny bitches. Honestly they cry to refs about fouls every single play.

When you clearly hack someone across both arms, and then you sit there yelling and crying to the ref
idk how can you even argue against that? Can't wait till they get eliminated



Also, CP3 will not be on the Clippers next year. I think he is finally fed up wit Blake Griffin, and realized he is not a good/tough enough player to compete in the playoffs. Their team will be even worse nest year.. and Chris Paul isn't looking to get eliminated in the first round.

Blake Griffin is nothing but a gimmick who can do really sweet dunks.











lol ^


----------



## Care

Warriors best team in cali?


Never thought I'd get to say that.


----------



## ArCi

Stephen Curry is fun to watch. You're looking at a future HOF and the best 3-point shooter the league has ever seen.


When his younger brother enters the draft, you'd have to be crazy to pass on him. He has potential to be just as good maybe even a better shooter


and Damn Bogut is finally playing up to his potential
I think he had 21 rebounds last game


----------



## MikeOekiM

Randolph is so fun to watch when he's facing blake griffin. he does everything i wish everyone else would do to him


----------



## Marijuanster

Arci said:


> I really wanted the Celtics to come back and win.
> 
> I hate the fucking Knicks.. the whole team is a bunch of whiny bitches. Honestly they cry to refs about fouls every single play.
> 
> When you clearly hack someone across both arms, and then you sit there yelling and crying to the ref
> idk how can you even argue against that? Can't wait till they get eliminated
> 
> 
> 
> Also, CP3 will not be on the Clippers next year. I think he is finally fed up wit Blake Griffin, and realized he is not a good/tough enough player to compete in the playoffs. Their team will be even worse nest year.. and Chris Paul isn't looking to get eliminated in the first round.
> 
> Blake Griffin is nothing but a gimmick who can do really sweet dunks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ^



Garnet and Pierce are the most whiny players in the whole league. More than all the Knicks put together. How is K-Mart a bitch?


----------



## China Rider

pacers should let danny granger go to Portland

aldredge, liliard, and granger would be a pretty sick big 3


----------



## MikeOekiM

i have a feeling grangers knee is done


----------



## liftedgift

I love playoff basketball, but goddamn some of these refs are so bad. I have never understood why refs in basketball make the calls they do, and now everyone gets rewarded for flopping.


----------



## 23536

liftedgift said:


> I love playoff basketball, but goddamn some of these refs are so bad. I have never understood why refs in basketball make the calls they do, and now everyone gets rewarded for flopping.



What bugs me about the NBA is how players get rewarded for lunging at defenders.  The biggest beneficiaries of this--Westbrook, Kobe and Rose--are not in the playoffs right now, but it's still a huge problem.  If you throw yourself into me, that should either be a charge or a non-foul.

Also, Durant seems to be the only large player that gets these types of calls.


----------



## ArCi

lol at the Knicks... whining after every call when it's clearly a foul


----------



## MikeOekiM

CoffeeDrinker said:


> Bitches be crazy....giving up 98 to the Hawks isn't good defense.
> 
> Knicks are going to destroy Indiana.



what?



Arci said:


> lol at the Knicks... whining after every call when it's clearly a foul



JR Smith and Melo all they do is whine.


Hibbert fucking dominated the paint. and then West completely dominated because Melo cant guard him.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

It's a loooong series. I'll be happy to talk trash with you for the duration of it. When the Knicks finally lose to the Heat, feel free to call me a dumbass all you want.


----------



## MikeOekiM

long series? pacers were supposed to get destroyed i thought.

and pacers have the best chance of beating the heat as proven in last years series. it all comes down to whether the refs call lebron's flops or not.


----------



## 23536

^when Miami beat Indiana by 32 points in game 5 last year, Lebron took 4 (four) free throws.  What I distinctly remember from that game is that Miami physically beat up Indiana (especially after Hansbrough elbowed Wade).  Miami turned the series into a street fight and beat Indiana at their own game.


----------



## MikeOekiM

search up all the flops from that series from miami and you'll surely be able to find a years worth of good footage.


----------



## Care

excuses excuses

if flopping is what it takes to win in the nba then I say flop as hard as you can while getting away with it

the rules are the same for everyone despite what the lebron haters say


----------



## MikeOekiM

but the refs clearly favor other player's flops over other player's.

flopping is for bitches it's a known fact.

i like how they made it so if you flop you will get fined now.
only problem is that they fucking rarely enforce it


----------



## ArCi

Care said:


> excuses excuses
> 
> if flopping is what it takes to win in the nba then I say flop as hard as you can while getting away with it
> 
> the rules are the same for everyone despite what the lebron haters say



But Care.. here's the problem. The NBA has been trying to eliminate flopping from the game. You are suppose to be fined if you do it


The only way I can put this is: It's ruining the game of basketball.

It's one thing to get ran over by a player.. because that is a charge. But when a player just graces your jersey and you throw your arms in the air and scream like a bitch like you just got hit by Ray Lewis... well that ruins basketball

A true baller never flops because he doesn't want the footage of him looking like a bitch.. trust me a lot of the players HATE the known "floppers" Ginolbli and Lebron and every single player on the Knicks are the worst

and honestly to anyone who likes flopping.. please stop watching the NBA because you are part of the problem, in fact please stop going to games because I'd rather the league not have your support


----------



## 23536

Arci said:


> trust me a lot of the players HATE the known "floppers" Ginolbli and Lebron



Not even close to Ginobli.  Not even in the same universe.

He flops every once in a while, but most of the time he gets genuinely pounded, and usually gets little respect from the refs.  There is a very pronounced anti-Lebron bias among NBA officials.


----------



## shimazu

Arci you spend more time bitching about the refs than anyone else on here

there's 48 minutes in a game, unless there's more than 10 flops a game you have plenty of chances to make up for it

happens in just about every sport, try watching Premier League sometime

sports that don't have this problem: NHL(for the most part), MLB, NASCAR, Golf, Curling, Dodgeball

fucking cry about it


----------



## MikeOekiM

23536 said:


> Not even close to Ginobli.  Not even in the same universe.
> 
> He flops every once in a while, but most of the time he gets genuinely pounded, and usually gets little respect from the refs.  There is a very pronounced anti-Lebron bias among NBA officials.



ive been saying it for years that lebron james has to be sucking the ref's dicks after the games or something because all of his flops the refs reward him for yet his acting is terrible.

i could post a bunch of funny lebron flop gifs if u want.


----------



## MikeOekiM

you could call this bitching about the refs but it's clear and everyone has to admit that the refs control who wins the game a lot of the time with their inconsistent calls and it is a much bigger problem than any other sport besides maybe soccer but i dont watch soccer ive only heard things.


----------



## 23536

I'm not saying he never flops.  But he's been changing his game so that he doesn't have to flop.  Luc Mbah a Moute guarded him as good as he's been guarded in this past series and he adapted by getting the rest of his team involved.  He waits for the screen and then splits the double team.  Or he kicks it out to the corner shooter.  Or he flips it to the point guard and either goes up for a lob or sets up on the perimeter.  He barely even shoots free throws any more.  This year he averaged 7 a game--a career low except for his rookie year.

He's become such a complete player that he doesn't really need to flop.


----------



## ArCi

@23536 -   Yeah you're right Ginolbli is by far the biggest flopper that's ever been in the NBA lol

Lebron has had a lot of horrible flops though


----------



## ArCi




----------



## ArCi




----------



## 23536

best double flop ever: undeniably balletic:


----------



## Care

The refs are entirely aware of the flopping controversy, and im sure they take that into account when they make their calls.

If you want to eliminate flopping from the NBA change the rules so that the players can be more physical with each other rather than having a light tap on the nad or bump the the hips be called a foul.

Until that happens I dont think there will every be any way to deal with the flopping issue.

The refs are not idiots, they are officiating at the highest level for a reason. Its the nature of the game that makes bad calls so frequent IMO.


----------



## ArCi

Nate Robinson is incredible. I have never seen a player with the amount of confidence he has

up by 5 points with 25 seconds left in the fourth quarter. Looks like Chicago is going to win


----------



## ArCi

Chi -- 1
Mia -- 0


----------



## China Rider

I say just get rid of the charging call, let dem niggas get rough n stuff

eliminate all fouls except for flagrants and technicals

blake griffen in definitely a top 5 flop talent 

flopping is stupid, but it's not really a good idea unless you and the officials are tight, to execute a flop you are forfeiting your defensive stopping ability and risk getting called for a personal foul


----------



## 23536

everyone's acting like such a retard in Miami right now.

This Bulls team can never ever ever beat Miami in a series.  Play the series 10,000 times and Miami wins every time.

So relax.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Awful collapse by Golden St last night.  Up 16 with 6 mins to go and lose it in 2OT.  Its good they are young I guess.  They really need a cold blooded closer to finish games off like that.  Or get David Lee healthy again to bang inside for an extra possession or 2.  Curry was money until the 4th and he played every minute of that game which is probably not a wise coaching decision even if he is only 25.


----------



## Care

^ that game was heartbreaking.... fucking clutch ass 3 by ginobli i have to say


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> ^ that game was heartbreaking.... fucking clutch ass 3 by ginobli i have to say



Especially after banging the front rim with a 3 attempt right before that game winner.


----------



## LutherF

Miami lost?  I thought that was a late April Fools joke.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ Yeah, but now LeBron will be angry and they wont drop a game again until the Finals I imagine.


----------



## 23536

George Karl is named coach of the year right after the Nuggets are eliminated in the 1st round:


----------



## ArCi

Horrible choice in my opinion.

Should have went to Tom Thibodeau or Mark Jackson


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

It's hard to argue against Tom, but Mark Jackson really deserved it this year.


----------



## trees_please

Game 2 goin down tonite.. suck it miami


----------



## 23536

Bulls fans are calling the Heat thugs.  

We're the thugs?  Us?  After all the abuse we've taken from your team the past few years?

More Bullfan reactions:



> The refs certainly let the Heat get the better of the Bulls----hard slams, elbows, intentional shoves, strangles, plus a lot of 3s. I was teetering on thinking LBJ was an equal of MJ. But after tonight, the sheer thuggish quality to Lebrons' play, plus his traveling on nearly every delayed layup. Man, he's just a big boy child. Yes he has major talent, but no grace. Bill Lambeer in a real ahtlete's body. Body slamming Nate in game 1? Really? Even so, Bulls gotta keep their heads and they will. And don't get me started on Chris Anderson. That lizard man should go back on his meds.





> PROUD of the BULLS tonight! Played a GREAT game of 8 on 5! Glad the NBA Believes in hiring the handicapped , who else would hire 3 BLIND MEN to ref an NBA game? And for all you Miami trolls , if LeBitch missed the whole season , you wouldn, t even be here!





> David Stern replaced all referees from the first game so Miami could win game 2. Officiating was terrible. Referees make mistakes but today was too much; one sided----for Miami.





> All of the ref's should be released for the rest of the playoffs. This was one of the worst games I have witnessed. The bulls may as well have just not played with any ref's because non of them showed up. This is a very sad day for basketball. I have no respect for the heat or any of their players.



No mention of Miami outrebounding the Bulls by 13, outshooting the bulls by 25%, etc.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

23536 said:


> Bulls fans are calling the Heat thugs.
> 
> We're the thugs?  Us?  After all the abuse we've taken from your team the past few years?
> 
> More Bullfan reactions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mention of Miami outrebounding the Bulls by 13, outshooting the bulls by 25%, etc.



Idiot/emotional Bulls fans cannot possibly be thankful for the 2nd round without DRose and a fluke game 1 win at Miami.  Of course when you lose by nearly 40 points, you are going to look for any excuse except the fact that your team really isnt as good in comparison to Miami.

In the other game......the Warriors bounced back better than I expected.  Maybe they really do have a shot beat SA.  Klay Thompson went Stephen Curry in the 1st half.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Bulls fans are the worst.


----------



## Care

Warriors baby!

The spurs are lucky the series is 1-1. Should have been 2-0 warriors headed back to cali if not for that epic collapse in game one.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Warriors baby!
> 
> The spurs are lucky the series is 1-1. Should have been 2-0 warriors headed back to cali if not for that epic collapse in game one.



This.

I like what Poppovich said about Curry/Thompson, hoping they both have an off game so they have a better chance of winning.


----------



## LutherF

MikeOekiM said:


> search up all the flops from that series from miami and you'll surely be able to find a years worth of good footage.


----------



## MikeOekiM

yes.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Are you feeling the crunch now that Stoudemire's coming back? Are your asscheecks clenching appropriately tight? 

They better be.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

CoffeeDrinker said:


> Are you feeling the crunch now that Stoudemire's coming back? Are your asscheecks clenching appropriately tight?
> 
> They better be.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

^W/e

Also gratz on Joakim Noah once again setting the tone of stupidity for the Chicago Bulls. Way to get a technical foul for no reason. That's sure gonna scare the hell out of the Heat....

Letting Ray Allen shoot easy frees doesn't seem like the best strategy. Thibodeau wishes he had hair to pull out right about now.


----------



## Care

Curry is looking like he is in the zone this game.


----------



## Care

Parker is absolutely on fire..... ugh

i cant believe GS is losing this game, they look so much better but curry and thompson are MIA


----------



## 23536

I can't make up my mind: flop or legitimate fall?






Lebron put up no resistance and may have propelled himself backwards with his right foot, but he also may have been utilizing martial art falling techniques, and Mohammed is a 400 pound man who can probably bench press the arena.


----------



## 23536

Arci said:


> Horrible choice in my opinion.
> 
> Should have went to Tom Thibodeau or Mark Jackson



Thibodeau is responsible for the Bulls having half a team right now.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Damn, my Heat are killing it right now. Have been all year. 


I find it unbelievable how much the Miami Heat bench has improved since the arrival of LeBron and Bosh. From arguably the worst to one of the league's best. It's largely because the Miami Heat know how to draft. Norris Cole is tearing shit up.

And, you know, Birdman.


----------



## 23536

I'm not yet sold on Cole as an offensive player.  He has very poor vertical leaping ability, and this affects his ability to finish.  He's very effective on defense though.  I'd like to see him commit fewer turnovers and attack more effectively.  He's only taken 7 free throws in these playoffs!


----------



## ArCi

23536 said:


> Thibodeau is responsible for the Bulls having half a team right now.



What?

So he is responsible for Rose injuring his ACL?
and Kirk Hinrich's calf injury?
I guess you're also going to tell me he is responsible for Luol Deng's spinal tap too.

What a horrible coach


----------



## 23536

He works his players too hard during the regular season.


----------



## MikeOekiM

23536 said:


> I can't make up my mind: flop or legitimate fall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron put up no resistance and may have propelled himself backwards with his right foot, but he also may have been utilizing martial art falling techniques, and Mohammed is a 400 pound man who can probably bench press the arena.



clear flop. he shouldnt have even fell to the ground from that yet mohammed gets ejected for reacting to something lebron started

oh and what do u know joey crawford is the ref.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

23536 said:


> I'm not yet sold on Cole as an offensive player.  He has very poor vertical leaping ability, and this affects his ability to finish.  He's very effective on defense though.  I'd like to see him commit fewer turnovers and attack more effectively.  He's only taken 7 free throws in these playoffs!



I'm pretty sure Cole will not sustain any success beyond backup point guard. But for a second year player, he's about as good as backup point guards get. Definitely a guy who will be highly capable of filling in should Mario Chalmers/our future point guard injure himself next season. Not quite there yet, but he's close. Just needs to limit the turnovers, as you mentioned.

The Heat doesn't really need much in the way of offence on a consistent basis with LeBron, Bosh, Wade, and Allen on the team. Four legit 20+ point a game guys right there (if they were on separate teams, not enough basketball to go around for all of them to do that).


----------



## MikeOekiM

carmelo anthony untouched.
gets to shoot free throws


----------



## aanallein

MikeOekiM said:


> clear flop. he shouldnt have even fell to the ground from that yet mohammed gets ejected for reacting to something lebron started
> 
> oh and what do u know joey crawford is the ref.



flop my ass wtf.. you would have flown 2x as far.


----------



## MikeOekiM

aanallein said:


> flop my ass wtf.. you would have flown 2x as far.



lol really? lebron got you bro.

he's an award winning actor


----------



## Care

^ notice how he slides backwards like 8 feet after he hits the floor........


----------



## LutherF




----------



## 23536

> On Sunday, James responded to the flop allegations.
> 
> "It's kind of the same as when people said I was overrated, I have the same response," James said. "I don't need to flop. I play an aggressive game but I don't flop. I've never been one of those guys. I don't need to flop. I don't even know how to do it. So it doesn't mean much to me."



http://espn.go.com/chicago/nba/stor...om-thibodeau-chicago-bulls-fined-35k-comments


----------



## MikeOekiM

^that is hilarious.

i've been saying it for awhile yeah he doesnt need to flop so idk why he does it. BUT he clearly does it with proof above ur post. the guy is a liar.


----------



## ArCi

Yeah it's actually pretty hilarious you guys are trying to defend James. If you don't think those are flops.. well you are fucking blind, or I think you just don't want to admit it for some reason. Which I don't know why that would be the case when the proof is right in front of your eyes

Seriously if you come back and still tell me he doen't flop I don't even know if I can take you or any Heat fans serious anymore


----------



## 23536

again, nobody's saying he doesn't flop.  What's being said is: he's not a flopper.

Embarrassing little gifs can be made about any athlete.

Fact is, Lebron is such a force that he gets fouled practically every time he touches the ball.  Only a very small fraction of these fouls are called.  He gets almost as little respect from the refs as Shaq used to get.

Lebron haters are like an arena that screams out "AIRBALL AIRBALL" after a guy who was 10 for 10 takes a bad shot.


----------



## ArCi

Nope not about any athlete.

Type in Kobe Bryant flop gif in Google and all you find is gifs of other players flopping on kobe bryant lol


Now type in Michael Jordan flop gif... nothing


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I dont like the flopping but what is a guy to do if he is getting hit and no calls are being made?  You could talk/complain to the ref and nothing changes or maybe you will get a call eventually.  Or, you can "overreact" and put the onus on the ref to make a call.



Arci said:


> Nope not about any athlete.
> 
> Type in Kobe Bryant flop gif in Google and all you find is gifs of other players flopping on kobe bryant lol
> 
> 
> Now type in Michael Jordan flop gif... nothing



Kobe doesnt flop but he played up those shot fakes to get the defender in the air then he "shoots" into them or sticks his leg out (now illegal thanks to him) to create contact.  Its not flopping but its creating contact where there is a question of it.  At least the league has adjusted to that silliness.  We shall see if fines adjust the flopping or not.

MJ was a different player in a different era.  Not sure Kobe could have played in the physical 80s to mid 90s NBA era tbh.


----------



## ArCi

Love this one ^ 











Lebron would have thrown his arms in the air and might have even fell on his back if he got contact like this. And he is waaay bigger than Kobe, that's why every knows he is faking and one of the biggest floppers in the league. A guy his size should not be thrown around so easy

I mean seriously one hand up to block the ball, the other to push him in the chest mid air.... still no foul.


----------



## ArCi

Wyld 4 X said:


> Not sure Kobe could have played in the physical 80s to mid 90s NBA era tbh.



You're kidding right?

I hope you are


----------



## ArCi

Athletes are bigger, stronger, and faster now then they have ever been.

It will be that way too 10 years from now and so on


----------



## 23536

100 years from now they'll be clones.  Lebron will literally play all five positions.


----------



## neveroddoreven

23536 said:


> What's being said is: he's not a flopper.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZpGKC62qvs

oh, ok. I believe you.


----------



## 23536

^confirmation bias

Again, nobody is saying he never flops.


----------



## MikeOekiM

23536 said:


> ^confirmation bias
> 
> Again, nobody is saying he never flops.



Lebron James is saying he never flops.


----------



## LutherF

Lebron doesn't flop.  Stop it


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Arci said:


> You're kidding right?
> 
> I hope you are



Not really.  Could Kobe have played through the Detroit Pistons of the late 80s and early 90s?  That was who MJ had to beat in order to establish his legacy.  Kobe is a great player, likely in the discussion for top 5 all-time but the 1980s and early 90s NBA game was very physical.  He is a tough dude, I believe, but I'm not inclined to believe he would have flourished in a more physical era without Shaq.  That is my point.  Its possible that if not for the Perkins injury in game 6 of the last Boston/LA Finals series, Kobe would still have 4 championships and not 5.

On an another point, Kobe likely would have passed MJ in championships already had he opted to share the spotlight with Shaq for a few more years.  Who was the one constant for MJ even when MJ retired, played baseball, un-retired and won 3 more championships?  Scottie Pippen (and Phil Jackson to be on point).  MJ might be a jerk but he knew a dominant winning formula when he saw it.


----------



## shimazu

Wyld there was also a lot less number of athletic freaks on defense in the late 80s/90s.

Sure MJ dunked on Ewing and Zo and just about every big name, but he also posterized some out of shape white guy every other dunk too. 

Kobe played against more polished competition across the board, as in, the bench players of this era are way better than the bench players of old.

if MJ played today he would be like on Dwayne Wade's level IMO. Not "the face of the league" but still a superstar in his own right.


----------



## aanallein

Arci said:


> Yeah it's actually pretty hilarious you guys are trying to defend James. If you don't think those are flops.. well you are fucking blind, or I think you just don't want to admit it for some reason. Which I don't know why that would be the case when the proof is right in front of your eyes
> 
> Seriously if you come back and still tell me he doen't flop I don't even know if I can take you or any Heat fans serious anymore



Stop drinking the hatorade. I said that wasn't a flop. Mohammad pushed him 2 handed off a rising lunge - anybody would fall. He just knows how to fall so it looks like a flop.

James flops - I've seen it live several times. But I've also watched 50 odd games this year and seen nearly every NBA player flop. James is far from the worst. Ginobili, Durant, Wade, Parker, JRSmith, Melo, Kobe, I mean come on - all those guys flop all day long.

The issue is that you're going to learn to sell calls in competitive contact sports - you'd even see it at girls High School soccer. And in all cases if you put it on slow motion from 10 angles it's going to look ridiculous. But in the heat of the moment it gets you a +1 and that's what they've learned to care about.


----------



## aanallein

And just wtf are you even on about Kobe.. guy flops plenty and cried constantly even when there's zero contact.

Talk about bias.


----------



## shimazu

flop or not?

that could be a new thread with the amount you people focus on it


----------



## Wyld 4 X

shimazu said:


> Wyld there was also a lot less number of athletic freaks on defense in the late 80s/90s.
> 
> Sure MJ dunked on Ewing and Zo and just about every big name, but he also posterized some out of shape white guy every other dunk too.
> 
> Kobe played against more polished competition across the board, as in, the bench players of this era are way better than the bench players of old.
> 
> if MJ played today he would be like on Dwayne Wade's level IMO. Not "the face of the league" but still a superstar in his own right.



I'm not an MJ fan but I did watch him in live games (in the 80s & 90s) and he is/was beyond special.  To even think he would not be any better than DWade is not only laughable but shows a lack of knowledge of the game.  So you saw some Jordan highlights on YouTube and compare them to live Kobe these days?  There is no comparison between these guys in their primes.  MJ simply dominated, period.  Just because Kobe has issues with certain defenders is not an excuse for why he hasnt won more championships than Jordan (yet he still might) and is maybe not as prolific a scorer as MJ over the long haul of his career.  In all honesty, MJ likely would have won 8 consecutive championships had he not quit for nearly 2 years.   And this is where the comparison to DWade is really funny because Jordan quit basketball for ~2 years, comes back and the Bulls 3-peat, again.  This fact right here is reason enough to separate him from other superstars of the last few decades.

The old joke about the only person to hold Jordan under 20 points a game being Dean Smith still applies.


----------



## shimazu

it's a different game now is what im trying to say

he would still dominate, just not to the god like status people put him on

and if you go simply by titles Bill Russel is the greatest nba player, even though Wilt Chamberlain was a better center


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Wyld 4 X said:


> I'm not an MJ fan but I did watch him in live games (in the 80s & 90s) and he is/was beyond special.  To even think he would not be any better than DWade is not only laughable but shows a lack of knowledge of the game.  So you saw some Jordan highlights on YouTube and compare them to live Kobe these days?  There is no comparison between these guys in their primes.  MJ simply dominated, period.  Just because Kobe has issues with certain defenders is not an excuse for why he hasnt won more championships than Jordan (yet he still might) and is maybe not as prolific a scorer as MJ over the long haul of his career.  In all honesty, MJ likely would have won 8 consecutive championships had he not quit for nearly 2 years.   And this is where the comparison to DWade is really funny because Jordan quit basketball for ~2 years, comes back and the Bulls 3-peat, again.  This fact right here is reason enough to separate him from other superstars of the last few decades.
> 
> The old joke about the only person to hold Jordan under 20 points a game being Dean Smith still applies.




Dwayne Wade is basically MJ without the outside shot. 

They are clones of one another. MJ was simply better at shooting the three.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

shimazu said:


> it's a different game now is what im trying to say
> 
> he would still dominate, just not to the god like status people put him on


I think we are debating similar ground just in different directions.




> and if you go simply by titles Bill Russel is the greatest nba player, even though Wilt Chamberlain was a better center


What determines the better center?  If its scoring, Kareem is better than both Russell or Wilt.  If its defense, then both Russell and Chamberlain are the front runners.



3 said:


> Dwayne Wade is basically MJ without the outside shot.
> 
> They are clones of one another. MJ was simply better at shooting the three.



MJ didnt become a good shooter until late in his career.  DWade still hasnt developed a consistent jumper from beyond 20'.  Wade is more comfortable driving and banging than being confident enough to shoot jumpers.  LeBron has already figured this out at a younger age than Wade, MJ or Kobe.


----------



## shimazu

All I know is, every old timer (and I use that term out of respect) I've ever heard on the radio said Wilt used to dominate Russel in their 1v1 matchups, Russel just had a better team.

I'm not sure if anyone on here is old enough to have seen them play live and remember it clearly so I'm just going to take their word for it

I hate arguing over "best of all time" in sports really because it all comes down to the team you play for and how you fit into that scheme.

and everyone has a bias towards the players they grew up watching as a youth. Like I'll say Vince Carter was a better dunker than MJ until I'm blue in the face but someone who grew up in the late 80s/early 90s may disagree.

speaking of actual basketball, I wonder if I wrote a letter to Sixers management detailing why they should go after Tyreke Evans in free agency if I would get a response


----------



## 23536

shimazu said:


> flop or not?
> 
> that could be a new thread with the amount you people focus on it



Evans got legitimately headbutted in the temple, but Ginobli flopped.

Ginobli probably flops even while alone at home.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

shimazu said:


> I hate arguing over "best of all time" in sports really because it all comes down to the team you play for and how you fit into that scheme.



Very true.  I dont know about the Russell/Wilt 1v1 thing, just know that Russell and the Celtics owned the NBA in the 60s.  And it was a totally different era of play then; it was team driven and not so much star driven.  Wilt was a superstar at the wrong time.  If he been born a few decades later, he'd fit right into the game of today because the NBA is a star driven league now.  The Spurs are kind of a throwback to that older era of team driven basketball.



> and everyone has a bias towards the players they grew up watching as a youth. Like I'll say Vince Carter was a better dunker than MJ until I'm blue in the face but someone who grew up in the late 80s/early 90s may disagree.


Dominique Wilkins?  Dr J?


----------



## shimazu

yeah idk man theres almost like two different kinds of dunkers

the flashy ones (Vince Carter, Dominique, MJ, Dr J)

and just the angry dunkers (Shawn Kemp, Shaq, Lebron, I guess I'd have to put Blake Griffin on here even though the NBA is on his cock)


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ Griffin is the epitome of just a plain NBA athletic freak.  Great dunker and fun to watch but cant hit a 15' jumper consistently or shoot free throws and gets all pouty when calls dont go his way.  He is one of those guys I wish I could trade bodies with because I would not waste the athleticism and potential he possesses.  Maybe he will get better next year but something tells me he may not rise much above his current abilities plateau.


----------



## shimazu

Wyld 4 X said:


> He is one of those guys I wish I could trade bodies with because I would not waste the athleticism and potential he possesses.



Easier said than done really, it's rare to find a PF who can hit that shot consistently while still being able to bang inside. 

But that's what makes guys like Tim Duncan, Chris Bosh, and David West so valuable. And for all the dirty tricks he pulls KG is pretty solid from that range too


----------



## 23536

Lebron Raymone James is now the 2nd highest paid athlete in the world, if not the universe:

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...r-top-paid-us-athlete-2013-sports-illustrated

How does he have $39M in endorsements?  What does he endorse?  The only thing I really seen his face on is:






(an energy strip, not an LSD gel)

And is Mayweather that interesting to watch?


----------



## China Rider

China Rider said:


> pacers are going to win the east



posted on:_19-10-2012 23:57_

I hate how they have tyler hansBRO and josh mcroberts, I think?

hopefully they are just two DNP whores, I hate white tobacco road NBA'ers

although after hearing a few interviews, JJ redick is actually a pretty cool guy


----------



## MikeOekiM

josh mcroberts has been gone.

hansbrough is a great backup.


----------



## shimazu

dude, if the pacers beat the heat in the conference finals I will never post on bluelight again

thats how sure I am its not going to happen


----------



## MikeOekiM

lol u must have not watched last years series

pacers were up 2-1 until L*BJ'd* the entire ref squad


----------



## shimazu

heat win in 6 and you guys find a way to blame it on the refs

calling it now


----------



## MikeOekiM

find a way? i wouldnt need to find a way im sure.


----------



## shimazu




----------



## MikeOekiM

u underestimate the pacers.

it's ok though because everyone else ive talked to has as well

3-1 vs knicks you're not getting my laptop


----------



## shimazu

fuck your laptop bro what can you modify on that

nothing, swap some ram sticks maybe

I could build a better conputer with the toilet paper rolls I just threw out after wiping away all that bullshit you just unloaded


----------



## 23536

NY is still not eliminated.


----------



## MikeOekiM

shimazu said:


> fuck your laptop bro what can you modify on that
> 
> nothing, swap some ram sticks maybe
> 
> I could build a better conputer with the toilet paper rolls I just threw out after wiping away all that bullshit you just unloaded



but its FREE
and has cool lights on the keyboard that you can change to any color you want


----------



## shimazu

yeah but you didnt even know how good it was until I told you


----------



## 23536

this is why I love Knick fans


----------



## Care

wtf did i just watch


----------



## Care

LETS GO WARRIORS!

I believe!


----------



## aanallein

MikeOekiM said:


> lol u must have not watched last years series
> 
> pacers were up 2-1 until L*BJ'd* the entire ref squad



There was nothing rigged that series. The Heat took a firestorm of shit over falling down 2 and came back and beat them out.


----------



## 23536

I'm really hoping the Knicks can pull out a series victory somehow.  I'm tired of watching defensive contests in which much of the scoring comes from free throws.  Down-tempo bruisers like Indiana and Chicago are kind of making the NBA tedious right now.  I like physical play, but the refs' quick whistles ruin everything.  They ruin the flow of the games.  Most of the action is intermittent.  There are no long soccer-like rallies.  To make matters worse, it takes everyone an hour to shoot a couple of free throws.


----------



## shimazu

The Spurs are my favorite team to watch right now

new Sixers GM called the Bynum trade "a failure" (no shit) so hopefully that means he's not coming back.

I hope they save up this year and go after.... you guys already know how I feel.


----------



## MikeOekiM

23536 said:


> I'm really hoping the Knicks can pull out a series victory somehow.  I'm tired of watching defensive contests in which much of the scoring comes from free throws.  Down-tempo bruisers like Indiana and Chicago are kind of making the NBA tedious right now.  I like physical play, but the refs' quick whistles ruin everything.  They ruin the flow of the games.  Most of the action is intermittent.  There are no long soccer-like rallies.  To make matters worse, it takes everyone an hour to shoot a couple of free throws.



Pacers already locked it up unless George Hill is out again


----------



## shimazu

I told you guys its gonna be Heat / Spurs in the Final

Warriors live by the three, and just died by the three

you dont win championships like that, the most you will do is make it to one and get blown out

Pacers remind me of the Sixers of two years ago only David West is younger than Elton Brand was

Heat / Spurs

bet on it


----------



## 23536

shimazu said:


> I told you guys its gonna be Heat / Spurs in the Final
> 
> Warriors live by the three, and just died by the three
> 
> you dont win championships like that, the most you will do is make it to one and get blown out
> 
> Pacers remind me of the Sixers of two years ago only David West is younger than Elton Brand was
> 
> Heat / Spurs
> 
> bet on it



Grizzlies are no pushover though, especially if they can steal a game in SA.  I don't trust the Spurs.  We beat the Spurs in Texas without Lebron or Wade.

I also haven't counted out the Knicks yet.  If they can get their shots to fall in game 6, they can pull out a win in Indiana and set up a pretty legendary game 7.

We're a long way from the finals.


----------



## 23536

I can't believe I'm saying this: the refs fucked the Knicks right out of the playoffs.


----------



## MikeOekiM

^lol

knicks gave pacers their best shot and still came short.


----------



## MikeOekiM

"All five Indiana starters led the team in scoring at least once during the series. The Knicks were led in scoring by Anthony in all six games."


----------



## ArCi

23536 said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this: the refs fucked the Knicks right out of the playoffs.



You can't be serious


The refs favor the Kincks and Heat more than any teams in the league

everyone who isn't a fan of either team would agree


----------



## shimazu

the guy Stephenson on the Pacers is a pretty solid player. I dont know how he will do against Ray Allen or Dwade though. I guess Ray is somewhat of a liability on this point, and it seems like every time I hear Wades name mentioned the words "injury" and "not 100%" are usually somewhere in the next ten seconds so idk what his deal is.

Paul George has to prove he can play with Lebron though. If he does relatively equally the Pacers have a slightly better frontcourt than the Heat but I have a feeling one of the Shane Battier types of the Heat is going to get a lot of open shots. Bosh on David West is a good matchup

Im not quite kneeling down for Roy Hibbert just yet though, the Knicks were a decent team that got hot at the end of the regular season and didnt make it to the Conference Finals, just like almost every other team Melo has been on. I dont really dislike him but he's not really a likeable star either he's just got that rare combo of height, a nice shot, and good ball handling skills. Never was a good defender though, thats why he'll never be close to Lebron when they are both retired, but he may win a championship before he retires but I dont see anything on the Knicks to indicate that happening next year. Then again, NBA free agency can change entire conferencee because one guy goes to one team, or David Stern basically picks and chooses which teams can trade for certain players.

I still can't believe they did that and just like, admitted it. The trade where Chris Paul was supposed to go to the Lakers but Stern was like "uhhhhhh... no" and made him go to the same team as Kia (huge NBA sponsor) and league poster man child Blake Griffin. I can see David Stern getting of the phone with Michael Jordan and being like "yeah you know that hugely more popular league you more or less made into what it is today? I'm gonna go take care of our sponsors and make sure the refs know the foul rotation while I keep your name for buzz but stuck with the most pathetic team in the league and no apparent interest from the 38 people who didnt get your tickets from some Church gift basket they won for being the only ones in the entire room that even knew how to get to the stadium, let alone understand how god awful their team is and if it's against another team with a lot of cards in the lottery I don't know how you could even watch it. 

Kings are staying in Sacremento, I guess KJ knows his team is actually entertaining to watch, they just play zero defense, I mean they make Melo look like All Defense First team with some of the cheap buckets they let up. I seriously love DeMarcus Cousins ability and hate his face, he is actually probably one of the top 3 centers in the league as far as pure ability goes. He has the best hands of any big man in the league, its almost strange to watch him dribble sometimes because you just expect him to lose control of it at any moment but he just palms the ball up if hes ever about to really lose control.

Still not sure why Jimmer Fredette was drafted at all, they basically took a guy that brought absolutely nothing to their biggest need(defense) and already had their starting PG and SG in Isaiah Thomas and Tyreke, and I know how good of a player Jason Thompson will be, but when you have a big man and a 2 guard who can create their own offensive shots and are good passers like Demarcus and Tyreke, all Jason Thompson has to do to be a solid player is get rebounds and play defense and every now and then reach his hands up and jump like 2 inches off the ground after Tyreke just dribbled around a guy and gave him an easy dunk.

Idk, they are still going to suck on defense most likely so I'd be surprised if they even made the playoffs really, but you gotta figure if either Tyreke or Cousins wants to get that big second paycheck, they have to make something happen soon although I kind of don't want them to win any substantial amount of games so they might just clean house and get rid of a bunch of good players who were just put together with no real plan of forming a team just a bunch of highlight players who could really be names in the league if they were on teams still in the playoffs. 

I can't believe I'm this into the Sacremento Kings, they've always been more or less the also-ran California based team. Although I didn't know what Golden State meant until like when Baron Davis was on the team with the Capri Sun guy for a mascot it looked like


----------



## 23536

Arci said:


> The refs favor the Kincks and Heat more than any teams in the league
> 
> everyone who isn't a fan of either team would agree



This postseason, four teams have attempted more free throws per game than Miami.  *Fifteen teams* have attempted more than New York!

http://espn.go.com/nba/statistics/team/_/stat/offense-per-game/sort/avgFreeThrowsAttempted

I wish you'd sit with us here while we're watching games (and spoke fluent Spanish).  The constant complaint is that the refs are calling nothing and letting guys hack away at Lebron and Wade.  

I realize we're homer fans, but the stats don't support your contention that the refs favor Miami and New York more than any other team.

Also, Pacers took 46 free throws last night.  Forty-six!  That should never happen, with any team, ever.

I wonder how many FTs the opponents of Bill Laimbeer's Pistons would take.


----------



## 23536

shimazu said:


> Bosh on David West is a good matchup



Bosh won't cover West.  He'll be on Hibbert.  West is gonna be guarded by Haslem and Battier, and I assume he'll dominate them as he usually does.

I don't know how West never makes the Allstar game.


----------



## shimazu

oh well I'm still leery of a team that is relying on Roy Hibbert as the matchup to take advantage of, especially since Bosh is a capable defender. I mean I think he is a much better role player than a guy you would need to score consistently, I don't know he just seems too...slow I guess is the only word I can think of. Like he has no explosiveness at all other than when he is already running at the net from the entire length of the court and gets to just launch himself at the rim knowing nobody in the NBA at least will probably get in the way except maybe Dwight Howard when he's willing to put out that kind of effort. 

you know who you never hear about anymore? Is John Wall gonna be a free agent soon I feel like he's been in the league a fair amount of time now. I still think he's one of the top 5 pgs right now


----------



## ArCi

Paul
Westbrook
Rose
Williams
Conley
Rondo
Irving
Holiday
Lillard
Curry

John Wall


----------



## shimazu

dude he's just as quick as Derrick Rose, just not as muscular but that makes me laugh even more because he's obviously just collecting a paycheck in Washington and probably doesn't train hard or live healthy very much at all. He could be a good passer if there was someone to pass it to. The only thing he can really get better at is the 3 point shot, and that kind of goes with practice and the desire that comes with playing meaningful basketball and not just hard enough to put some kind of product on the court. 

I think he has the best crossover in the league right now

and dude what I thought I misread that, Michael Conley? Did you just pick a random team still in the playoffs and select their pg for your hastily assembled list because Tony Parker is a much better fit on there then Michael Conley

people forget John Wall is 6'4 and still that fast


----------



## 23536

John Wall needs to be higher, but I'd put Jennings on that list too.  And Lawson.  The association is loaded at point guard right now.


----------



## shimazu

Idk I used to be a lot higher on Brandon Jennings than I have gotten to lately. He's still a really good player that will help whatever team he is on, but I just don't know if he does anything ridiculously well to the point of being either the best or a toss up for something you would want a pg to do. 

I think Cp3 is the best passer with Rondo being like 1A, either westbrook or curry would have to the best scorers right now probably Steph, and for defensive purposes I'd have to say either Rondo or John Wall now that im really thinking about it. 

It's not really something I want to admit but Jrue Holiday really doesnt belong in that conversation just because he made the all star team last year. He's really damn good, but when you watch him play against someone like Wall or Drose the speed difference is just hard to not pick up on. He is a pretty good passer and shoots better from 3 than John Wall but for two guys who are basically the same type of size, it's scary how much quicker getting to the net John Wall is. I'm not gonna go that far yet but besides Derrick Rose two years ago the last guy I saw with that much explosiveness was probably Iverson, but he had a better shot than John Wall ever could develop probably. But those 4-5 extra inches are why I think JW could be a better player if he gets out of Washington. And it's funny to have to look at it like that because you probably could build a team around him but at the same time when has washington ever been capable of building a consistently good team that didnt lose to Lebron in the first round every other year it seemed and then imploded because Gilbert Arenas was all like "im trying to play _shooting_ guard"


----------



## ArCi

Shim

Mike Conley is one of the best defensive PG's in the league
and he is a pretty good shooter

and yeah I forgot Tony Parker, Idk how I missed him


----------



## We are all ONE

LOoking forward to Wed.


----------



## MikeOekiM

We are all ONE said:


> LOoking forward to Wed.


----------



## 23536

The New York times published a debate about raising the rim in the NBA: some pretty interesting opinions:

http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2013/05/20/should-the-basketball-rim-be-raised

My first thought was, "That's fucking stupid."  But I'd like to see it in action before making a judgement call.

Although, if they think there's too much scoring in the NBA, stop calling so many fouls.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Arci said:


> Paul
> Westbrook
> Rose
> Williams
> Conley
> Rondo
> Irving
> Holiday
> Lillard
> Curry
> 
> John Wall



Conley is not better than Rondo. "Yeah, but he can make a jumpshot."  Big freaking whoop, he is not as good a distributor, is a perennial all star, has won a championship and plays defense/rebounds pretty much better than any 6' point guard should in the NBA.  Rondo's biggest deficiency is his lack of outside game (and to some degree his stupid attitude at times).  Conley has to outplay Tony Parker every game in their series to even get mentioned in the top PGs.  And btw, no Parker on your list?  He is better than Williams right now.  And honestly, only Rose, Paul and Westbrook could be argued as better than Parker at PG.


----------



## 23536

Unbelievable game.

Not sure what Vogel was thinking at the end there, substituting for Hibbert on defense.  I'm sure he'll be clobbered for that.

Kudos to Spoelstra for his defensive substitutions (which he usually never does).  Haslem contained West at the end there pretty effectively.

Reggie Miller is such a homer!  "Oh I like that they called that foul on Wade because Bosh got the same call in the first half."  That's stupid.  Bosh's was a 2 point shot, and the game wasn't on the line.  You should never want a game to be decided on a ticky-tack foul.  Did Wade even touch George?

Outstanding game.


----------



## MikeOekiM

23536 said:


> Not sure what Vogel was thinking at the end there, substituting for Hibbert on defense.  I'm sure he'll be clobbered for that.



yeah, i was pissed when i saw them take him out and called that lebron would get easy drive to the basket.
made no sense.


----------



## shimazu

I think the logical explanation is that David Stern paid the Pacers coach to throw the game


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

That game was mindblowing. 


And yes, Vogel is a total fucking idiot. You don't want Bosh taking advantage of Hibbert at 15 feet, so you'd rather just let LeBron get to the rim? 

lol

The look on David West's face was priceless.


----------



## 23536

3 said:


> You don't want Bosh taking advantage of Hibbert at 15 feet



I was wondering if that was his rationale.  I guess Hibbert got yanked because Bosh beat him two plays prior.

Although Hibbert would still have been a weak side defender on the play.  I don't think he would've stopped the layup.  He may have stopped Lebron's prior layup though.


----------



## MikeOekiM

i bet lebron woulda taken a jump shot if hibbert was in

vogel should get fired for something that fucking stupid.


----------



## ArCi

I can't wait until Lebron tears his ACL or some major injury

He doesn't seem like the guy that will be able to bounce back after one


----------



## shimazu

He'd only be the second best player in the league probably


----------



## aanallein

Arci said:


> I can't wait until Lebron tears his ACL or some major injury
> 
> He doesn't seem like the guy that will be able to bounce back after one



classy


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Arci said:


> I can't wait until Lebron tears his ACL or some major injury
> 
> He doesn't seem like the guy that will be able to bounce back after one



That's fucked up. Seriously dude, chill. 



We all know, however, that LeBron is indestructible.


----------



## ArCi

lol.


----------



## shimazu

lebron james is actually Skeeter from My Cousin Skeeter







*NSFW*:


----------



## ArCi

Kobe is so much more likable for a true basketball fan. Lebron is such a whiny bitch it's not even fun watching him. Im serious I find it really hard to root for Lebron, I always want him to lose.

Actually there is a list of players I would rather watch live than Lebron

I can't wait until he leaves Miami and we'll see how big of a fan they are


----------



## 23536

Weird but impressive stat: Miami is the first team in NBA history to win 5 consecutive road playoff games by double digits.


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## shimazu

Heat in 6

Spurs are going to win before it even goes back to Miami

cant really pat myself on the back here since it is the NBA, but Im going to do it anyway and say I told you guys


----------



## 23536

What is an inverted post?  Tom Haberstroh wrote yesterday:



> The Heat just crushed the No. 1 defense in the NBA with an inverted post offense and the Pacers had no answer.



I never played organized basketball (only football), so a lot of these technical terms are lost on me.  Like I'm still not clear on what the difference between a screen and a pick is.


----------



## ArCi

lol damn that really helps me out detrmining the basketball knowledge of Miami Heat fans.
Everything I have ever said about Heat fans has now just come true. Thye don't know shit about basketball but are good at cheering for the best team and Lebron

Screen and Pick are the same thing lol












Still one of the most simple and effective plays in basketball if run properly
If you have Chris Paul well you can run this shit all day because if they don't make the switch he'll just take that 20ft jumper


----------



## ArCi

And I think an inverted offense is where you switch spots on the floor. Like have the guards post up instead of your bigs.
But i'm not 100% positive on that


----------



## 23536

Arci said:


> lol damn that really helps me out detrmining the basketball knowledge of Miami Heat fans.
> Everything I have ever said about Heat fans has now just come true. Thye don't know shit about basketball but are good at cheering for the best team and Lebron



Do you at this moment know the difference between a cut block and a chop block?  If not, then by your logic you are a fake football fan!  I forbid you from ever speaking a word in public about football.


----------



## 23536

Arci said:


> But i'm not 100% positive on that



*Fake fan!*


----------



## ArCi

Dude you asked what the difference between a screen and a pick was. lol

c'mon son. no seriously I can't even begin to explain how bad this is

How long have you been watching basketball and you still didn't know this?



and tbh I'm not that big of a football fan but I know a cut block is when they go for their knees
chop block I believe is the same thing except there are 2 people involved.. one goes high, one goes low


----------



## ArCi

And I'm a Lions fan



btw the reason I find that shocking is because a pick was one of the first things in basketball I was ever taught.
Pick and roll was the first basketball play taught to probably everyone who has ever dribbled a basketball
and it's still the best play in the game


----------



## Care

I thought you were a steelers fan?


----------



## ArCi

I do like the Steelers a lot, but really I mostly like them because Mike Tomlin is my favorite coach and Roethlisberger is my favoirte QB.. I love his backyard style

and yes there was a time last season where I honestly believed the Steelers were the best team in football


If the Lions are out I always cheer for the team with my favorite coaches

Tomlin
Jim Harbaugh
and Lovie Smith(This guy needs a job, excellent coach)

We need a coach appreciation thread. If I had to choose my favorite coaches of all time

Joe Torre
Joe Maddon
John Beilein
Mike Tomlin
Ron Gardenhire
Doc Rivers
Tony La Russa


----------



## shimazu

damn arci eat a snickers or something bro


----------



## ArCi

lol


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Arci said:


> lol damn that really helps me out detrmining the basketball knowledge of Miami Heat fans.
> Everything I have ever said about Heat fans has now just come true. Thye don't know shit about basketball but are good at cheering for the best team and Lebron



I'm pretty sure 2356 was a Heat fan long before LeBron came along. Probably long before Shaq and Wade came along, would be my guess. 


And I don't know, I know a fuck of a lot about football, but when somebody comes along claiming to be a Patriots fan, I don't question their fanhood simply because they don't know what a Cover 2 defense is. You are allowed to be a fan who is not knowledgeable about the game. In fact, I do not see any reason to even associate one's level of knowledge with one's level of fanhood. They are two separate but interrelated things. 


I think you just mad.


----------



## ArCi

alright but way to make me feel like I've been talking to a brick wall for the past year.


We've been going back and forth just chatting and having discussions about basketball and then all of the sudden you ask what the difference between a pick and a screen is?

lol c'mon get outta here.

like damn.. I don't even understand how you could know anything about basketball if if you don't know that


Its like asking

What's the difference between an interception and a pick?
What's the difference between a strikeout and a K?


----------



## ArCi

This makes a lot of sense now actually.

I totally see why he wouldnt think Lebron and the Heat are the biggest floppers in the league. How would he know what a flop is if he doesn't know what a screen is

lol


and congrats to the Spurs... I can't believe I doubted them to beat Memphis.


Whoever makes it to the Finals between Heat/Pacers is going to have a really tough time winning the series. The Spurs get sooo much rest, which they benifit from more than any team in the league.

You might think oh well the Spurs will be rusty for having such a long break. I don't think so.. Park, Ginolbli, and Duncan don't get rusty
they have been in this position so many times before


----------



## ArCi

sorry guys but I just don't know if I can handle Lebron winning back-to-back championships

i'll be more pissed than when Michigan lost to Louisville

no probably not, I'm still mad about that


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## Marijuanster

Miami in 4 or 5, probably 4.


----------



## 23536

MikeOekiM said:


>



Been a fan of Miami since 1989.

This is everybody's go-to insult, and nobody in Miami gives one fuck about being called a bandwagon fan.  A lot of them are.  But I'm not.

And fuck yall's ridiculous language, honestly.  Why use two words for the same concept?  English is an inferior, mongrel tongue.  Spanish is superior.  Spanish is the Lebron James of languages.


----------



## 23536

but seriously a pick is a hard screen right?  Like in football, a screen is when two receivers cross paths in order for one to obstruct the other's corner.  A pick is similar but involves the receiver knocking the shit out of the corner.  At least, that's what a pick is in Dade County.


----------



## ArCi

So you have been a fan of Miami for 24 years and you just figured out that a screen and a pick are the same thing?
wow. no really.. wow.


Sorry dude but I really can't take you serious anymore about anything you say about basketball
anyways keep rooting for Lebron I bet it's really fun


And by the way it's called a synonym. I'm pretty sure every language has them
I still have a hard time believing you watch the games and still asked that question.

Seriously you must hear the announcer say "And ***** sets a screen/pick for ****" every 30 seconds at least


----------



## 23536

They should decide on one word and then *stick to that fucking word!*


----------



## 23536

Arci said:


> Sorry dude but I really can't take you serious anymore



Probably a good idea.


----------



## MikeOekiM

another flop fest

reggie miller said it perfectly, you would think the refs would have watched the previous games and know not to call all those flops yet they keep calling them.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Roy Hibbert = Best Center in the League


----------



## 23536

what a steaming pile of cock that game was


----------



## shimazu

MikeOekiM said:


> Roy Hibbert = Best Center in the League



not even top 5 imo

howard
noah
KG
Cousins
Gasol

real list, no order


----------



## Marijuanster

Sort of in order:

Howard
Gasol
B. Lopez
Noah
JAVALE McGEE
Horford
Bynum*
Hibbert
Cousins (this guy is going to be very good)


----------



## MikeOekiM

^how could Horford be in front of Hibbert when Hibbert just got finished dominating him?

Top 3

Roy Hibbert
Marc Gasol
Dwight Howard


----------



## 23536

I would put Chris Bosh in the top 3 WNBA centers.


----------



## Marijuanster

MikeOekiM said:


> ^how could Horford be in front of Hibbert when Hibbert just got finished dominating him?
> 
> Top 3
> 
> Roy Hibbert
> Marc Gasol
> Dwight Howard



That was the sort of part lol. Hibbert would be switched with Lopez in the really real list. I just like Horford and don't think he gets his props plus I knew you would say something . JaVale is number 1 on the most spectacular/fun center to watch play list though.


----------



## 23536

Lebron fined $5,000 for flopping:

http://espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/201...es-david-west-lance-stephenson-fined-flopping

Here's his statement:



> Some guys have been doing it for years, just trying to get an advantage. Any way you can get an advantage over the opponent to help your team win, so be it.



So does this mean he perjured himself when, a few days ago, he said, "I never flop"?  Tough to tell.  But I think the calls for his resignation are a bit over-the-top.  Conservatives will do anything to tie this to Obama himself, and it's helpful to keep a steady eye on the big picture.


----------



## shimazu

they are really trying to send a message.

what is 5k like 3 mins of Lebron being on the court?


----------



## aanallein

Wade and Bosh have been so bad this post season.. Bosh is just terrible lately wtf.


----------



## Thanatos

All you haters are gonna how down and kiss the ring when Miami wins the title in 5. Arci and Mike especially. 
Arci you have no legit complaints about lebron, you are just a player hater. LBJ is one of the most honorable and philanthropic guys in the league and of course is the Messiah of B-Ball. And Mike, Psycho T is gonna get fucked up on Saturday if he doesn't clean his act up. He's getting a bit bootsy out there and birdman doesn't take shit from anyone.

I can't believe how uneducated some of you are. Respect the greatness, Ben if you hate the team. Good thing ive been a Heat fan since 2007 or so. Wade and Beasly were a fun pair to watch.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

entheo said:


> All you haters are gonna how down and kiss the ring when Miami wins the title in 5. Arci and Mike especially.
> Arci you have no legit complaints about lebron, you are just a player hater. LBJ is one of the most honorable and philanthropic guys in the league and of course is the Messiah of B-Ball. And Mike, Psycho T is gonna get fucked up on Saturday if he doesn't clean his act up. He's getting a bit bootsy out there and birdman doesn't take shit from anyone.



Everything you said here.


Except...





entheo said:


> Wade and Beasly were a fun pair to watch.




lol no. Beasly was a terrible disappointment. Those were our "let's intentionally suck and bring in washed out dudes like Jermaine O'Neal so we can free up cap space and sign LeBron and Bosh in a couple years" years. 


It's too bad Wade has not been healthy for the entire partnership. I truly wonder what this team could have been with a healthy Wade.

And Pacers are a matchup nightmare, but the Heat have owned the Spurs in almost every game they have played each other in. I am far more worried about how we handle Indiana these next one or two games, than I am about San Antonio. San Antonio only wins the finals in NBA down years, where there are no truly great teams to compete against.


----------



## shimazu

no San Antonio wins Finals _because_ they are a great team

you can pick out a glaring weakness on every team in the league except the Spurs IMO

and I would like to see Tracy McGrady win a championship so his career isn't summed up in one gif


----------



## 23536

aanallein said:


> Wade and Bosh have been so bad this post season.. Bosh is just terrible lately wtf.



He's injured.  They're both injured.  The team is very tight-lipped about the status of its players.  Right after the season is over, I expect you'll read about Wade going into surgery.  Again.


----------



## ArCi

lol Bosh is not injured.. he is just getting worked.

Miami is going to suck as soon as Lebron leaves which I think will be after next season.


----------



## aanallein

23536 said:


> He's injured.  They're both injured.  The team is very tight-lipped about the status of its players.  Right after the season is over, I expect you'll read about Wade going into surgery.  Again.



Well wade is injured but if he were playing now how he were playing during the streak.. would be an entirely different series. Bosh always sucks.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Arci said:


> lol Bosh is not injured.. he is just getting worked.
> 
> Miami is going to suck as soon as Lebron leaves which I think will be after next season.



"aww he's faking it!"

-the one guy from that episode of Hey Arnold

the entire heat team fakes injuries. Mike Miller is the worst offender of them all though. He enters the game to take one shot then afterwards he acts like he just got shot as he goes back to the heat bench.


----------



## shimazu

Lance Stephenson is just a poor man's Tyreke Evans if you think about it.

Replace Hibbert with Cousins and Stephenson with Tyreke and you see the point I was trying to make with my Kings rant a little bit ago. I'd have actually gave the Pacers a chance to beat the Heat

of course if youre in the "Hibbert is the best center in the league" camp, you probably think the team is just fine the way it is

and it is perfectly fine, for a squad that loses in the Conference finals every year


----------



## MikeOekiM

Demarcus Cousins is terrible. he just cries basically every game and quits a lot of the time.


----------



## Thanatos

I can't fucking believe they just called a charge and t'd up Lebron. Hibbert blatantly fouled him!


----------



## shimazu

yeah its looking like Im going to be one game off in my prediction. 

Bosn and Wade are coming up real small, cant believe taking Birdman out would have such a drastic impact on their offense.

I mean, I wouldnt be stunned if the Pacers actually came back and won the series, I just really dont see it happening.


----------



## 23536

It's the Miami Cavaliers!

Caballeros?


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> Demarcus Cousins is terrible. he just cries basically every game


he would fit in pretty well here


----------



## Thanatos

At least birdman will be back for game 7. He has always been a favorite of mine since his Denver days, he provides so much energy, toughness, and strikes fear in his opponents.

Lebron needs a good night of rest, and he will be a one man wrecking crew on Monday. The heat are so beat up and injured, LBJ doesn't even have a choice. I hope Big Roy and Stevenson get hurt in the 1st quarter.


----------



## China Rider

at best, anyone soaked in ink is 'fake tough'

hansbrough would kick the shit out of birdman

i like birdman more than tyler too


----------



## MikeOekiM

entheo said:


> I can't fucking believe they just called a charge and t'd up Lebron. Hibbert blatantly fouled him!



that was not a foul at all. wasnt offensive either. hibbert went straight up and was a perfect play.


----------



## shimazu

lol entheo has a sleeve tat, incoming rebuttal about your theory CR


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> i like birdman more than tyler too



didnt he get caught for child porn like a couple years ago?


----------



## China Rider

^ i wanna say maybe he hooked up with a 17 year old or something, really not sure but think he did get in trouble, sexually, somehow



shimazu said:


> lol entheo has a sleeve tat, incoming rebuttal about your theory CR



a sleeve is only about ~8% coverage

soaked is over 50%

i'm not even close to being tough, physically or mentally, but i feel pretty fucking tough being able to admit that

just cause i don't have tattoos and called birdman fake tough, does not mean anything about how treat/view the tattooed community


----------



## 23536

MikeOekiM said:


> didnt he get caught for child porn like a couple years ago?



Andersen was set up.  Unless you mean Hansbrough.

Honestly 17 feels just like 18.


----------



## shimazu

its the people who are the quickest to fight that are usually quickest to sue when they get hurt.

I havent had to get in a fight with someone in almost 4 years now, and the last one wasnt even a fight just more of a misunderstanding and I said something smartass in response (who me?) and it was more of a scuffle than anything. We laughed about it the next day but one of his punches hit me like right in the sternum and when we laughed it hurt and I grabbed my chest and was just like "hahaaaha fuck you man hahaha" 

yeah fighting is overrated and really only shows that you dont have the mental capacity to solve problems like a civilized person


----------



## China Rider

i always get pumped as fuck to watch two strangers fight, than i end up just sympathizing and shaken up about the guy who gets fucked up, even if he deserved it

RIP grant hill


----------



## Thanatos

shimazu said:


> lol entheo has a sleeve tat, incoming rebuttal about your theory CR



Yeah China, maybe you should get over your theory on fake tough. Birdman bangs down low, it's not about the ink. He's always been an enforcer. Psycho T is beefier, but Anderson is legit nuts and isn't afraid of shit on the parkay. Don't get it twisted brethren.

Mike that was a blocking foul, he bent forward to go for the shot block. Lebron didn't even put his knee out like Miller was going on about. He was also outside of the restricted circle, he's gotta plant his feet and be completely 90° verticle.



23536 said:


> Andersen was set up.  Unless you mean Hansbrough.
> 
> Honestly 17 feels just like 18.



He was the victim of extortion I believe. No legit case against him.


----------



## Thanatos

Lol at fighting talk. A few weeks ago a nig called me a skin head and sucker punched me ad actually wobbled me pretty bad. But I hit him with a cut and it was lights out. He was knocked out when they arrested him, disturbing the peace not assaulting me. Fighting is so fun, it makes me feel like superman x1000. I got that bloodlust deep down, I'm glad I supress it though.


----------



## ArCi

I honestly can't believe you guys are praising DeMarcus Cousins? Like seriously is this happening right now?


----------



## Thanatos

Cousins doesn't have the mental toughness, but he is a flat out baller. Once he develops his sense of dedication and maturity he will be a top 10 bigman. He's got a versatile game; his size and strength allow him to be a front court swing big man. I like him at the 4 big he can play 8-10 minutes a night at the 5. 
He has all the tools and talent to be a superstar, it's undeniable.


----------



## shimazu

wait until he gets out of Sacremento Arci

Zach Randolph 2.0 just a little taller


----------



## 23536

ugh I feel like I'm beginning some heroin sickness.  I really should not take this shit so seriously.

All over Miami this morning people with heads hung low, tearing their clothes, powdering their head in ash.  Wailing, wailing


----------



## 23536

...women giving birth through their assholes...


----------



## Thanatos

Well miami us a horrible sports town do I don't doubt it. It's time to focus in and get birdman in bigman zen mode.

Either way it all works out, championship or not, the Heat are gonna have to retool their entire roster in the off season. Trade James jones and Joel Abthony for Terence Jones and bring in a real center. Robin Lopez could even work. They are only in this position because they have no inside prescense. At least get some bigs off the bench and play run and gun/fast break with the starting rotation.


----------



## ArCi

entheo said:


> Cousins doesn't have the mental toughness, but he is a flat out baller. Once he develops his sense of dedication and maturity he will be a top 10 bigman. He's got a versatile game; his size and strength allow him to be a front court swing big man. I like him at the 4 big he can play 8-10 minutes a night at the 5.
> He has all the tools and talent to be a superstar, it's undeniable.





shimazu said:


> wait until he gets out of Sacremento Arci
> 
> Zach Randolph 2.0 just a little taller



Honestly those were some good lol's guys. Thanks for that
I'm quoting just so we can bring this back up next season and laugh about it again


----------



## shimazu

Arci said:


> Honestly those were some good lol's guys. Thanks for that
> I'm quoting just so we can bring this back up next season and laugh about it again



I dont think he is going to have an all star year next year in Sacramento but if he goes to the Eastern Conference I can see him being an all star 2 years from now. If the Nets or Knicks made a move to get him I'd think theyd be legit contenders.

I basically wish the Sixers and Kings would switch rosters tbh


----------



## MikeOekiM

saying no homo gets you fined $75,000

lol


----------



## ArCi

hahaha I just saw that. They had a whole report on ESPN about it making Hibbert sound like he just murdered somebody...  I can't believe some people get offended over that shit

our country is becoming some serious pussies


----------



## shimazu

he could possibly do this more than we know


*NSFW*: 







Total no homo moment, maybe in like 6 or never years he'll get a chance to redeem himself


----------



## Thanatos

Shim are we the only objective basket ball followers here besides the mod from Miami?


----------



## MikeOekiM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8PXa_Bm0aSs


----------



## Thanatos

We're all black friends #bbqchicken


----------



## 23536

ugh

ugh

Start the fucking game already!


----------



## China Rider

there isn't a single team that wouldn't take cousins as at least their 1st or 2nd guy off the bench

think all the young talent on the kings are having a hard time adjusting to not having to carry a team, none of them are that good yet


----------



## shimazu

I don't think anyone on their roster is a guy you could build a team around, but they are really valuable pieces that teams who already have a franchise player would go after

I just don't know what position Tyreke should really be playing at to be honest. He would be a matchup nightmare for point guards and has the necessary ball handling skills to play that, but I don't know if he's able to run an offense and control the tempo of a game like the elite pgs do. He doesn't have a reliable outside shot to be an elite SG, although if he ever develops one that would be probably the best position for him. I guess SF would work out but some of the guys at that position would have a height and reach advantage over him, although not a sizeable amount of people in the NBA. 

Idk, I feel like he's just going to be a really good role player on a team somewhere, somewhat like Jamal Crawford but less of a shooter and more of a slasher. He definitely would be a nasty 1v1 player though, and while that doesnt mean practically anything in the NBA, you still have to give respect where respect is due.

there's always the And 1 Mixtape series to fall back on right?


----------



## Wyld 4 X

China Rider said:


> there isn't a single team that wouldn't take cousins as at least their 1st or 2nd guy off the bench
> 
> think all the young talent on the kings are having a hard time adjusting to not having to carry a team, none of them are that good yet



Until he matures, he is going to get a 1 or 2 yr contract with options because only bottom feeding teams will give big contracts to headcases.  The guy has all-world talent and doesn't play up to it much of the time.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Much better.



23536 said:


> ...women giving birth through their assholes...




They are beginning to give birth through their vaginas again. 


Incidentally, Google Chrome does not recognize "vaginas" as a real word.


----------



## Marijuanster

Where was this intensity the other 6 games? Miami is sonning Indy all over the court, all Heat games should look like this.


----------



## Thanatos

Shim- Tyreke is a big 2. Basically just a slashing swing man, don't worry about the position since he doesn't play good d anyways. He's not a legit starter, more like a 6th man that would go in for 2's and 3's.


----------



## shimazu

he's not a bad defender though, and i'd disagree about him not being able to be a starter


----------



## Thanatos

He can start, but only on 6 seed or worse teams. He would be a 6th man on an elite squad. 
It's not that he can't play D, he just doesn't. Defense isn't glamorous, he doesn't put the work in during the off season to get his feet better. A good defender plays defense with their feet, he just hasn't gotten there yet. Too much flash, not enough fundamentals. If KC had a team I'd be super happy to have him here though, dot get me wrong.

Evans just doesn't excell at any one phase of the game, he's good not great. Not an all star, offensive second team at best. He would be a good fit in Memphis to replace Tony Allen if he leaves during F.A this summer.


----------



## ArCi

Dude there is no repalcement for Tony Allen. Tony Allen, Avery Bradley, and Jimmy Butler might be some of the best perimeter defenders in the game.

Did you guys watch Jimmy Butler guard Lebron James every single game in this year's playoffs? He did an amazing job.. he even wanted to guard him

and Tony Allen.. he can shut down any guard in the game.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen




----------



## Thanatos




----------



## Thanatos

Papi isn't very happy with TNT
[video]http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=ogK0v9ejLE0&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DogK0v9ejLE0[/video]


----------



## shimazu

Arci said:


> Dude there is no repalcement for Tony Allen. Tony Allen, Avery Bradley, and Jimmy Butler might be some of the best perimeter defenders in the game.
> 
> Did you guys watch Jimmy Butler guard Lebron James every single game in this year's playoffs? He did an amazing job.. he even wanted to guard him
> 
> and Tony Allen.. he can shut down any guard in the game.



relevant video


----------



## Thanatos

That was a smooth studder step cross over.

Arci- Tony Allen is gonna be an unrestricted fee agent and probably won't resign. Tyreke would be a good fit on the Grizzle Bizzles, adding instant offense and a big body in the backcourt. He wouldn't be as good of a defender but Memohis doesn't need that, they need someone that can put the ball on the floor and play above the basket when necessary.


----------



## shimazu

holy fuck he would be money on the Grizzlies

and I could finally get an old school uni of someone I like if he goes there






also, relevant video last post, but irrelevant basket tbh

pretty much like every one he makes for the Kings


----------



## Thanatos

90's jerseys were the best. Both NHL and NBA had their best jerseys in the mid-late 90's.


----------



## 23536

23536 said:


> I am so tired of California being 3 hours behind the east coast!  Why don't you start your games at 5?  Or just set sunset to 10?



There's no reason a finals game should start at 9.  Fuck you.


----------



## ArCi

Actually that's perfect timing. I like the games that aren't on until 10:30 PM during the regular season
 Best time to watch basketball in my opinion


----------



## shimazu

miami definitely has a lame intro theme

probably the same dude who thought of the big 3 unveiling

making it so easy to pick the spurs in this series, I already assumed home court didnt really mean much in the NBA but in Miami's case I know it doesnt


----------



## ArCi

Tony Parker man... dude never feels any pressure. Can't wait for game 2, if thy can go up 2-0 and bring the series back to San Antonio then it's over.

btw last night I believe is the best game we will see Wade/Bosh play throughout the series.. and I hope Bosh keeps shooting 3's cause he can't hit them in clutch moments


----------



## aanallein

That's the best game I've seen the Spurs play all season against an elite team. Even Splitter looked good out there.

Doing that 3 more times is possible but I just don't see it happening.


----------



## ArCi

Spurs going up 2-0 tonight


----------



## Marijuanster

^^lul. How'd that work out for you? In other news Joey Crawford is the worst ref in the history of sports.


----------



## MikeOekiM

he messes up every game yet somehow he still has a job. most the time i feel like he knows exactly what he's doing.


----------



## 23536




----------



## shimazu

Spurs bandwagon must be a 4 door

so many people in and out of that thing

just like last year when everyone thought they were gonna beat OKC

"waahhh they're too boring"

*up 2-0 on grizzlies*

"fuck the Heat!!!11!! spurs play real bbasketball1!!"


----------



## Marijuanster

I don't even see how people get the idea that the Spurs are boring they have been one of the top offences in the league the last few years.  It is funny though how people go from Bulls fans to Pacers fans to Spurs fans in a matter of weeks. I'm definately an unaplogetic Heat nuthugger but really I just like to watch good basketball without any real rooting interest if Miami isn't involved.


----------



## ArCi

lol what?

Why would anyone want the Heat to win the finals _again_? Just because you want the Heat to lose doesn't mean you're a Spurs fan

I don't see your logic at all


----------



## Marijuanster

Nigga you've been rooting for any team that comes up against the Heat these playoffs regardless of their quality of play. You aren't a basketball fan you're just a Heat hater. To address your other stupid question; Why wouldn't you want the Heat to win again? They are clearly the best team in basketball with the best player in the league as their star. If one was a fan of the game they would want to see the best team play and the best player add to his legacy. I see you harping on Kobes rings and career without complaining that they won back to back to back. I'm a true basketball fan and I know the Heat are the better team in all aspects.  I barely have to worry about these finals cuz.


----------



## Thanatos

Arci said:


> lol what?
> 
> Why would anyone want the Heat to win the finals _again_? Just because you want the Heat to lose doesn't mean you're a Spurs fan
> 
> I don't see your logic at all



Fucking lol 
Youz a dumb nigga, Arci boy


----------



## ArCi

Marijuanster said:


> Nigga you've been rooting for any team that comes up against the Heat these playoffs regardless of their quality of play. You aren't a basketball fan you're just a Heat hater. To address your other stupid question; Why wouldn't you want the Heat to win again? They are clearly the best team in basketball with the best player in the league as their star. If one was a fan of the game they would want to see the best team play and the best player add to his legacy. I see you harping on Kobes rings and career without complaining that they won back to back to back. I'm a true basketball fan and I know the Heat are the better team in all aspects.  I barely have to worry about these finals cuz.



lol damn typical heat fan.. no really this is pretty hilarious





> Nigga you've been rooting for any team that comes up against the Heat these playoffs regardless of their quality of play.



Yeah i thought i made it pretty clear I don't like Lebron, or the Heat.



> You aren't a basketball fan you're just a Heat hater.


lolol
says the Miami Heat fan from KC




> To address your other stupid question; Why wouldn't you want the Heat to win again?



Ummm... because they won last year, and they aren't my favorite team. How don't you understand this already that I hate the Miami Heat.. are you really that dumb?




> If one was a fan of the game they would want to see the best team play and the best player add to his legacy.



Says who..? You? lol you have to be fucking kidding me. where do you come up with this shit?
oh and btw what about the Spurs "legacy" as you like to call it.. Spurs winning the championship this year would be a way bigger deal in NBA history then if the Miami Heat won it. 



> I'm a true basketball fan



lol ok expert.
coming from the Miami Heat fan that lives in KC that statement sure has a lot of credibility

and don't call me "nigga", please


----------



## Thanatos

Dumb nigga Arci be dumb. So what if marijuanster and I are from KC? That actually makes us more objective since we haven't had a team since the kings left and moved.
LBJ is the best player on the face of the planet, how can you be suh a player hater? I don't see why you can hat one I the nicest, talented, and most philanthropic men in the world. He is he most spectacular player of this generation; and arguably of the entire history of the game. You have to be such a baller to go to tue finals 3 years in a row. Learn some respect child. You are just a bandwagon hater, you're too young to even remember what lebron was like before the decision. A yea or two sample size at best.

Spurs legacy? Lol please, all of those championships were in down years in the NBA and against very weak teams. The spurs don't have nearly the amount of potential talent or legacy.  That includes playing 5 on 1 when he was basically still a kid. God damn, you are ignorant.

Quit spouting shit about KC nigga, what does it have to do with anything Michigan boy?


----------



## ArCi

lolol where you at boys??

Cause your defense just got fucking lit up. This is so awesome to watch

crowd is going nuts


----------



## ArCi

Just broke an NBA record. that's fifteen 3-pointers now in a finals game

what an amazing performance


----------



## Thanatos

What are you gonna do when the opponent shoots 15 beyond the arc? 
They are playing horrible, I tip my cap to the spurs, it's an amazing performance and I will give them their respect. Green and Neil can't miss, what kind of defensive scheme can you draw up to neutralize that?
At least real recognize real bro, spurs are an amazing team.


----------



## ArCi

> It really doesn't get much better than that



- Mike0ekiM


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Old champ v new champ, fun to watch.


----------



## 23536

Arci said:


>



This clip is so funny.


----------



## Marijuanster

^Just that kinda game, I'm sure Spoelstra will make the right adjustments.  Game 4 tonight get ready for a war folks. LeBron will go OFF!


----------



## 23536

Lebron needs to rebound.  Kawai Leonard shouldn't look like Bill Russel under the Spurs' basket.

This is the 2nd or 3rd straight series where nobody from Miami jumps for the ball.


----------



## ArCi

^ I agree. If Leonard continues to get 10+ rebounds a game the Miami Heat are in big trouble.




You  guys know I hate the Heat... but I will say this


That Game 3 loss was probably the most important game of Spoelstra's coaching career. I believe he was at a point where he thought a blowout like that was impossible, especially in the finals. I think it was a good lesson for him to not take any team/game for granted.

I don't see Miami getting blown out like that(almost 40pts) ever again, at least not in this series. 

Still hoping the spurs win though 
Im expecting a close game tonight... my prediction is 94-89 Spurs win tonight


----------



## Marijuanster

23536 said:


> Lebron needs to rebound.  Kawai Leonard shouldn't look like Bill Russel under the Spurs' basket.
> 
> This is the 2nd or 3rd straight series where nobody from Miami jumps for the ball.



LeBron has been avg. double didgit rebounds. Bosh and Haslem need to crash the offensive boards, the Spurs aren't a big team. It's rediculous how many of those bricks were going up in game 3 and there would be 4 Spurs in the paint and no one from the Heat in the picture. It would also be nice to see a little bit of old flash.

I agree Arci. You know who I'm picking


----------



## ArCi

I can't believe we haven't talked about Mike Miller yet. 

Dude has been shooting lights out the whole series, gotta give him some credit. I'd say he's been the most reliable player on the Heat roster right  besides Lebron.. then Chalmers after Miller.


----------



## Marijuanster

Miller hass been HUGE this series and not just his shooting. Him and Cole(even though i like chalmers better)are 2 of the only players on the heat that I havent been consistently pissed off at from an effort standpoint. He still needs to pick up his perimeter switches though, thats a lot of how Neil and Greene were getting those shots( that and the Spurs are an incredible perimeter team). Still him and Cole always hustle and it makes a huge difference.


----------



## 23536

Spoelstra is outcoaching Popovich!  Start Mike Miller, but make him a decoy to free up space for the big 3.  Miller took one shot yesterday!

I expect Miller will start in game 5, but he won't be a decoy this time.

I've never seen anybody yanked as fast as Splitter was yanked.

I don't understand why Danny Green is ever open.  There should be someone covering him at all times--even when Miami has the ball.


----------



## 23536

Gameday during the finals is always obsessive for me because I'm constantly looking for omens everywhere. I went for a run today and it was abnormally hot (even for Miami), but as I was finishing the run, Ginuwine's Pony played on my ipod.  I'm not sure which team wins the omen war there.


----------



## Marijuanster

Spurs are starting Manu. Way to small of a lineup to contend with the Heat. Heat are going to blow them out. They will have to break records from behind the arc again to win this and I doubt they will get much penetration from Parker to spread the floor.


----------



## ArCi

lol ^


----------



## Marijuanster

^still early just wait


----------



## Marijuanster

Oh well green better get MVP if they win. (Spurs won't win though)


----------



## 23536

Spo reverts to retard mode.  He used Haslem as a backup center.  Bosh was +7, while Haslem was -20.

Free the Birdman.


----------



## Marijuanster

I have no idea what was up with that also barely any Chalmers or why Miami missed like half or more of their layups. If they made a few of those and didn't have Miller messing up on literally every switch on the perimeter they would have won even with the Spurs shooting like that.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

There has been a Manu sighting in these playoffs finally.  I'm pretty sure we are going to see Miami win somewhat handily in game 6 then watch a classic game 7 (I hope).


----------



## Marijuanster

^i hope so.Miami plz play Anderson.


----------



## ArCi

Tim Duncan just dropped 25 points in the first half
lol wtf the oldest player on the court making it look easy. 

Unbelievable tip in by Leonard right before the half too


----------



## Care

So I guess refs swallow their whistles at the end of big football _and_ basketball games. At least it wasn't game 7 or I would feel pretty bad for SA.

Glad its going to game 7, Ill be watching from Vegas, hope its a good one.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> So I guess refs swallow their whistles at the end of big football _and_ basketball games. At least it wasn't game 7 or I would feel pretty bad for SA.
> 
> Glad its going to game 7, Ill be watching from Vegas, hope its a good one.



Are you fucking kidding me? The officiating was so badly slanted towards San Antonio it was a joke. The Spurs have no right to complain about any calls tonight, considering all the shit that went down. I swear sometimes, the conspiracy theorists who believe that the NBA is rigged by the higher ups may be right. LeBron is just so fucking good he can overcome it 


That was incredible, though. Awesome game. Although the Heat are a frustrating team to follow sometimes.


----------



## 23536

A leviathan of a game.


----------



## Care

Ill give you that the Spurs got the better end of the deal when it came to fouls the game over, but none of the bad calls were even close to that non-call on Ginobli at the end, not even close. 


Also, I feel im pretty unbiased because I really could care less who wins the series and am glad there will be a game 7, if anything I was rooting for the heat.


Clutch 3 by Allen at the end of regulation, that was pretty rad.


----------



## 23536

3 said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? The officiating was so badly slanted towards San Antonio it was a joke. The Spurs benefited have no right to complain about any calls tonight, considering all the shit that went down.



And even so, that was a clean block by Bosh on Green.  JVG is on crack.


----------



## Care

^ IDK bro looked like he hipchecked him pretty hard to me lol.


----------



## 23536

Care said:


> ^ IDK bro looked like he hipchecked him pretty hard to me lol.



Incidental contact.  This is directly from the rule book:



> (a) Incidental contact by a defender’s hands, arms, *or body* when both players are competing for the ball, or neither player is looking for the ball. If there is any question whether contact is incidental, the ruling shall be no interference.


----------



## Care

Except he was shooting the ball...... im no basketball guru but im pretty sure youre not allowed to knock a guy over when he is shooing the ball.


----------



## 23536

*Heat fans who left early cause riot trying to get back in*

http://blacksportsonline.com/home/2...ly-cause-scene-trying-to-get-back-into-arena/


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> Except he was shooting the ball...... im no basketball guru but im pretty sure youre not allowed to knock a guy over when he is shooing the ball.



Saw a replay of it last night. It looks to me like he got a clean block, and then his hips didn't run into Ginobli until long after the play was over. That is the very definition of incidental contact. His hips running into Ginobli like that had absolutely no effect on the play. People get knocked over in basketball, and it isn't a foul every time it happens.


----------



## Maya

Go heat!!!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Jonnavi said:


> Go heat!!!




Damn straight. 


I died a little bit inside last night, before Ray Allen resuscitated me. I still can't believe that really happened. That fouling shit never works. Ray Allen was the best free agency pickup of the offseason, across the NBA. Allen is the consummate professional.


----------



## Care

3 said:


> Saw a replay of it last night. It looks to me like he got a clean block, and then his hips didn't run into Ginobli until long after the play was over. That is the very definition of incidental contact. His hips running into Ginobli like that had absolutely no effect on the play. People get knocked over in basketball, and it isn't a foul every time it happens.



When I talked about the hip check thing I was referring to Bosh's blocked shot vs green at the very end.

The Ginobli non-call was a completely blatant foul, really no arguing it.


----------



## 23536

Former ref Steve Javie discusses game 6 officiating on Cowherd:

http://espn.go.com/espnradio/play?id=9403691


----------



## shimazu

looking forward to Game 7, gotta say its been kind of predictable so far though

I think game 7 is going to be a classic though


----------



## 23536

^great video


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> When I talked about the hip check thing I was referring to Bosh's blocked shot vs green at the very end.
> 
> The Ginobli non-call was a completely blatant foul, really no arguing it.



Sorry, I said Ginobli instead of Green but I meant Green. That was a clean block.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

The Spurs do not ever make this shit easy. 


The bastards are going to take my Heat down to the wire and cause me all sorts of undue and unnecessary stress. Motherfuckers.


----------



## shimazu

what a game

can't remember the last time I was this into a sporting event


----------



## 23536

3 said:


> The Spurs do not ever make this shit easy.
> 
> 
> The bastards are going to take my Heat down to the wire and cause me all sorts of undue and unnecessary stress. Motherfuckers.



It was all worth it.  This one was more satisfying than last year's, possibly more satisfying than 2006.

This was on the ipod today when I finished my run: I knew it was a heat omen.


----------



## L2R

good series. very exciting.


----------



## aanallein

Seriously.. such a crazy series.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Cannot remember the last time I saw Tim Duncan crack that much emotion during a game after that ergh missed shot and tip in towards the end.  Great series though.

If TD retires, this was a great way to hand off the torch to Lebron.


----------



## ArCi

So it looks like the Kings are going to draft Burke, Oladipo, or Zeller. If they got Burke I would be so happy, but I'd rather see him go to the Pistons
I really hope he doesn't get drafted by the Hornets.

Also this:



> Michigan sophomores Mitch McGary and Glenn Robinson III both had opportunities to leave campus and play basketball for their country this summer.
> 
> But both opted against it, instead choosing to stay home and continue to develop with their teammates at Michigan.
> 
> "They reported here last June 27 and we went all the way through April 8," Michigan coach John Beilein said. "(Playing for Team USA) is a major commitment, and the one thing we don't want is them going (only) because I want them to go and they don't want to be there.
> 
> "They had some other opportunities to grow this summer, and they chose to use those."
> 
> Robinson was invited to tryout for Team USA's U19 squad that will represent the country in this summer's FIBA U19 World Championships.
> 
> McGary, meanwhile, was invited to tryout for USA's World University Games team, a group Beilein is a part of -- serving as an assistant coach.
> 
> Both players would have had to spend at least one week away from campus trying out for the respective clubs, and then up to two more weeks competing in Europe.
> 
> Instead, Robinson and McGary will participate in NBA skills camps this summer -- just as Trey Burke and Tim Hardaway Jr. did last summer.
> 
> Robinson will take part in the Kevin Durant Skills Academy (June 28-30), an event in Washington D.C. for the country's top 10 wing players. McGary will play at the Amare Stoudemire Big Man Academy (June 24-26) for the top 10 centers/power forwards in America.
> 
> Both players will then have a chance to take part in the elite LeBron James Skills Academy later this summer.
> 
> "They're working at their games," Beilein said. "It's good for them. They have opportunities with some of these camps to (get better), just like Trey and Tim did the year before. They chose to do that, I'm fine with it.
> 
> "As long as they're working, I'm fine with it."


----------



## Thanatos

Shabazz is the next the next Tyreke Evans. Kind of mediocre at some spots but a swing 2-3 that can effect the game given the proper supporting cast. K-love(if he goes to Min) will pick up a ton of rebounds and swing it for a perfect 14-17 ft shoot.


----------



## shimazu

damn I forgot the draft was even happening tonight

76ers in rebuild mode

im telling you now more than ever they should clip Evan Turner and get tyreke

or just clip ET ffs


----------



## Thanatos

shimazu said:


> damn I forgot the draft was even happening tonight
> 
> 76ers in rebuild mode
> 
> im telling you now more than ever they should clip Evan Turner and get tyreke
> 
> or just clip ET ffs


They just traded Jrue Holiday, they can't pick up someone that can't pass. Why so much hate for Turner? He's not a starter but a better fit for your team than Evans. You got Nerlens Noel as a Center now, plus cap space.


----------



## Thanatos

Simmons reacting to Anthony Bennett getting picked at #1


----------



## shimazu

have you watched ET play in the NBA at all?

dude is the same type of player as tyreke but with no athleticism whatsoever and he talks like fucking Meatwad from ATHF

I hate his face


----------



## Thanatos

shimazu said:


> have you watched ET play in the NBA at all?
> 
> dude is the same type of player as tyreke but with no athleticism whatsoever and he talks like fucking Meatwad from ATHF
> 
> I hate his face


Some third party is affecting your option of Evan Turner, he is an asset and cheaper as well as more of a team player than Evans. He might not have the stats but he can be a good glue guy if he works on his confidence. Too much Philly knee-jerk radio for you my man.


----------



## shimazu

ok bro the Chiefs are going 9-7 this year too right?


----------



## Thanatos

shimazu said:


> ok bro the Chiefs are going 9-7 this year too right?



No more like .500. I don't listen to the hype, just player interviews, their organization, and our competition. You don't understand how stacked we are besides at QB and a good coverage corner. 
We had the most pro-bowlers in the league last season and got better. Let it go bro.


----------



## shimazu

also had the most murder-suicides in the league last year

both of those stats don't equal success though


----------



## Thanatos

shimazu said:


> also had the most murder-suicides in the league last year


that shit is out I line bro. It affected the whole city and shook the organization to its core. Imaging Scott Piolli and Romeo watching him blow his dome off point blank.


----------



## shimazu

I haven't cared about the Chiefs since Priest Holmes retired and LJ forced his way out of the city and NFL really


----------



## 23536

What a crazy trade:

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9...lyn-nets-agree-kevin-garnett-paul-pierce-deal

So what does Brooklyn's starting five look like for next year?  

C:  Brook Lopez
PF: KG
SF: Paul Pierce
SG: Joe Johnson
PG: Deron Williams


That sounds pretty fucking solid.  The EAST will have some brutal competition next season.


----------



## 23536

Would also like to see Dwight Howard in Atlanta teaming up with Shane Larkin.


----------



## Thanatos

23536 said:


> Would also like to see Dwight Howard in Atlanta teaming up with Shane Larkin.



Rights to Larkin just got traded.
Howard will go to Houston and win a title within 4 years.


----------



## 23536

entheo said:


> Rights to Larkin just got traded.
> Howard will go to Houston and win a title within 4 years.



Larkin is going to be a perennial all star.  Teams will punch themselves in the nuts for not having drafted him.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

23536 said:


> Larkin is going to be a perennial all star.  Teams will punch themselves in the nuts for not having drafted him.



Damn straight. 


The combine proved he was the most athletic player in the draft. He is simply undervalued because he is a little bit under 6'0. But he has a 44 inch vertical, so that makes up for it.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

23536 said:


> What a crazy trade:
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9...lyn-nets-agree-kevin-garnett-paul-pierce-deal
> 
> So what does Brooklyn's starting five look like for next year?
> 
> C:  Brook Lopez
> PF: KG
> SF: Paul Pierce
> SG: Joe Johnson
> PG: Deron Williams
> 
> 
> That sounds pretty fucking solid.  The EAST will have some brutal competition next season.



If DH leaves the Lakers, the 2 most storied franchises are going to be ugly to watch next season.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I like Brad Stevens but I'm not sure he can be successful in Boston given the recent run with KG-Pierce-Allen etc.  Next season is a wash but 14/15 better be a playoff berth.


----------



## 23536

Mike Miller is amnestied and everyone in Miami is freaking out.  "It's all over, Lebron is out after next season because of our cheapskate owner."  Over and over again.  I can't believe some of the stuff I'm hearing.


----------



## ArCi

It's beccause you have the worst fans in team sports history.



23536 said:


> Larkin is going to be a perennial all star.  Teams will punch themselves in the nuts for not having drafted him.



lol... you have to be kidding. Shane Larkin will never be an all-star throughout his entire NBA career. Not even once. 100% guaranteed.


----------



## ArCi

23536 said:


> What a crazy trade:
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9...lyn-nets-agree-kevin-garnett-paul-pierce-deal
> 
> So what does Brooklyn's starting five look like for next year?
> 
> C:  Brook Lopez
> PF: KG
> SF: Paul Pierce
> SG: Joe Johnson
> PG: Deron Williams
> 
> 
> That sounds pretty fucking solid.  The EAST will have some brutal competition next season.



Yeah definitely a good team for the regular season... 50+ wins sure i'll give you that

But when the playoffs come around do you honestly think this team is going to be a threat? No they don't stand a chance
You're going have injuries and I'd say there is a pretty good chance that won't be their starting lineup in the post season.


Anways the bigger deal is Igadoula going to the Warriors.. They are going to be sick next year. Also I'm so happy Josh Smith went to the Pistons. Detroit might be able to sneak into the Playoffs next season


----------



## ArCi

Damnit 23536 come back, I need to talk NBA with someone

And what do you think about Lebron and Melo teaming up with Kobe in 2014? Think it's possibble?
Honestly the only way I see it happening is if Kobe bounces back to regular form this coming season... which is still very questionable..

Kobe is one of my favorite players, I'd love to see him come back and win MVP.. but right now I'm very skeptical

Just imagining the NBA without Kobe is weird... and it's definitely going to happen within the next 2-3 years.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Arci said:


> Damnit 23536 come back, I need to talk NBA with someone
> 
> And what do you think about Lebron and Melo teaming up with Kobe in 2014? Think it's possibble?
> Honestly the only way I see it happening is if Kobe bounces back to regular form this coming season... which is still very questionable..
> 
> Kobe is one of my favorite players, I'd love to see him come back and win MVP.. but right now I'm very skeptical
> 
> Just imagining the NBA without Kobe is weird... and it's definitely going to happen within the next 2-3 years.



Not going to happen. Only way LeBron leaves Miami is to go back to Cleveland, and even that is doubtful. As in, never going to happen doubtful. 


Nobody leaves a franchise that just won them multiple titles. Even if the Heat don't win it next year, they won it the two years before that. The Heat would have to be more than one year removed from a title before LeBron thinks about jumping ship again. And the Heat, as a franchise, is very good concerning the treatment of their players, encouraging a very high degree of loyalty in return. It's so good at it, that cutting a gimpy Mike Miller and saving $30 million was considered a big deal, because it is so out of character for the franchise. If any other NBA franchise cut Mike Miller, nobody would give a shit.


The NBA was without Kobe last year, IMO. Kobe ain't Kobe no more. He still puts up nice stats, but he already lost a few steps. It's only a matter of time, for any player. He should have retired after the injury. The NBA has moved on.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Although it does seem like a smart move to pair him as mentor for Deron Williams, does anyone find it weird that Jason Kidd is having his first rodeo as head coach of a veteran studded title contender?


----------



## 23536

3 said:


> Not going to happen. Only way LeBron leaves Miami is to go back to Cleveland, and even that is doubtful. As in, never going to happen doubtful.
> 
> 
> Nobody leaves a franchise that just won them multiple titles. Even if the Heat don't win it next year, they won it the two years before that. The Heat would have to be more than one year removed from a title before LeBron thinks about jumping ship again.



Then why doesn't he silence the rumors and speculation by stating his intention to remain with the Heat?

Lebron should be revered in a way similar to how Jordan was revered by the entire world during his heyday.  Instead, he's widely considered a scumbag (or worst).  He has people constantly talking to him about how he'd be beloved if he were a Laker (which is probably true, the Lakers being the Yankees of the NBA).  If his narcissism is steep enough, that narrative may strike a chord.

Riley stated several times that he wanted to keep the whole team intact.  But Arison still amnestied Miller.  That hints at divisions in the Front Office.  Can a divided FO keep Lebron away from LA?  Granted, LA has its own divisions, but they're still LA.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

If Lebron wants to win his 20+ championships, and in LA, he should go to the Clippers. Imagine a Big Three of Chris Paul, Blake Griffen and Lebron James.


----------



## Marijuanster

Lebron won't leave Miami unless it's to play with Melo.


----------



## ArCi

Nate Robinson signs with the Denver Nuggets. 2 Year deal worth a little over 4 million. I'm happy for him, and actually he is going to fit in Denver's style of play better than Chicago coming off the bench backing up Ty Lawson.



Arci said:


> Nate Robinson still isn't signed with a team yet, seriously wtf
> 
> feel bad for him, he is so under payed
> top PG in the league that has proven himself keeps getting 1 year deals with a new team every season






entheo said:


> It's because *he is a diva*, and *all he can do is score*. *He has nothing on defense*, is only 5'10 and *causes locker room issues*. He's either spectacular or worse than the And 1 Mixtape. He isn't owed that job.



First of all do you just make this shit up? No seriously where the do you get that he is a diva? He is one of, if not the hardest working players in the NBA. With Nate you know your going to get 100% full effort every single game until the very last scond. One of the best teammates you could have on your team. Not to mention he has the respect from so many of the best players in this league.. even retired players.

Next you say "all he can do is score". Nope not true at all, once again I don't where you come up with this.. Look at his career stats. Yes he is an excellent scorer, and the last time I checked the NBA is all about buckets. Every team needs offense, especially somebody who can shoot and drive it into the paint.

Lol Nate can't play defense? This seriously makes me wonder if you have ever watched him play more than 1 game because he is all over the court getting steals and disrupting the flow of the opposing offense. If you can't see that well idk you must be blind or something.



MikeOekiM said:


> pretty sure i last heard there are teams interested in him idk why he isnt signed though. he's a great scorer but doesn't get any assists and well he's 5'9" so he can't play defense.
> *i'd say he's a great backup* but i wouldnt want him starting.



That's exactly what he is and he's even said he want's to be the guy that comes off the bench, he doesn't want to start. Seriously he said that i'll find the video in a minute.



China Rider said:


> can't deny the guy's game
> 
> but from what i've heard he's got a classic case of short man syndrome
> i.e. acting all alpha, compensating for his little bitty skeletal shell
> 
> guys like that can crush chemistry, him having played for so many teams is hardly a coincidence



Where do you get this? Last I heard he was one of the best teammates you could have. He'll never quit on you, he doesn't bitch at teammates.. He's a natural leader


Nate Robinson Ranking last season:
He played in a 82 games btw. Another thing he has is durability. Remember when Gerald Wallace stepped on his head and he shook it off like nothing.or how about in the Playoffs when Lebron landed on his head and he had to get 10 stiches and he came back in after halftime and ended up dropping 27 points with the win over Miami and was 1 assist away from having a triple-double. Remeber how he was puking into a garbage can on the sidelines while playing through the flu.
Point is this guy is anything but a "Diva"

In case you forgot:










Nate Robinson Ranking last season:

Ranks #33 in the NBA in Assists Per Game (4.4)
*Ranks #29 in the NBA in Three-Point Field-Goal Percentage (0.405)*
Ranks #48 in the NBA in Field Goal Attempts (921)
*Ranks #26 in the NBA in Three-Point Field Goals Made (141)*
Ranks #33 in the NBA in Three-Point Field Goal Attempts (348 ) 
*Ranks #35 in the NBA in Assists (358 )*
*Ranks #27 in the NBA in Assists Per Turnover (2.49)*
Ranks #38 in the NBA in Steals Per Turnover (0.59)
Ranks #38 in the NBA in Field Goals Per 48 Minutes (9.18 )
Ranks #27 in the NBA in Field-Goal Attempts Per 48 Minutes (21.19)
*Ranks #19 in the NBA in Three-Point Field Goals Per 48 Minutes (3.24)*
*Ranks #21 in the NBA in Assists Per 48 Minutes (8.2)*
Ranks #49 in the NBA in Steals Per 48 Minutes (1.96)
*Ranks #27 in the NBA in Points Per 48 Minutes (24.7)*

Ok so there are 30 Teams in the NBA right? and about roughly 450 players in the NBA
You honestly going to tell me he doesn't deserve a better contract when he ranks below #30 in multiple categories? He could be the leading scorer for some teams...
and the fact he comes off the bench and puts up those kind of numbers, it's ridiculous.


----------



## ArCi

This video will make you say "oh shit" at least 8 times

#2 and #1 are unreal

blocking Yao Ming


----------



## ArCi

Don't even try to tell me this guy can't play defense


[video=youtube_share;93bllUS8clQ]http://youtu.be/93bllUS8clQ[/video]





> That's exactly what he is and he's even said he want's to be the guy that comes off the bench, he doesn't want to start. Seriously he said that i'll find the video in a minute.



[video=youtube_share;Pp8zJt3XxRM]http://youtu.be/Pp8zJt3XxRM[/video]


----------



## Thanatos

It okay Arci, since you don't understand how to watch or play basketball I'll let you off this time.
Stats are notoriously deceptive, if you stopped to think about why he's been on 5 team in 4 years you would get a little insight into my opinion of him. I don't mind little Nate, but he is known as a hot dog and is incredibly disruptive in the locker room. 

He's tough shit, I'll give you that, but you don't get to be a RB at a PAC 12 school without being tough. He is chiseled, yes that's true, but he is also a whiner and refuses to do the little things that a real glue guy needs o do in the NBA. He's all flash ad flare, having a few blocks is more a testament to his superior athletic ability than his defensive fundamentals and real commitment to playing a team game. He plays the 1 spot but is essentially never willing to go for the assist over the high percentage bucket (stats lie buddy) and to be honest a lot of his offensive game is lacking too. Basically all he can do is drive, his shot is average at best.

Overall, id say he is a backup on a mid level team at best, basketball isn't always pretty and he just isn't commited to doing the little things like directing the offensive dynamic or even working on his off the ball defense. He may rank in top 35 in a lot o caratories but think about how many times he is a liability while on the floor. Hell I would refuse to give him a contract strictly based on his size, you can't teach height buddy. Put him against someone like AI2(shoulda win the dunk contest) and he falls short. Literally.

I think you need to reevaluate how you think about basketball. You're just a classic nut hugger.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

23536 said:


> Then why doesn't he silence the rumors and speculation by stating his intention to remain with the Heat?
> 
> Lebron should be revered in a way similar to how Jordan was revered by the entire world during his heyday.  Instead, he's widely considered a scumbag (or worst).  He has people constantly talking to him about how he'd be beloved if he were a Laker (which is probably true, the Lakers being the Yankees of the NBA).  If his narcissism is steep enough, that narrative may strike a chord.
> 
> Riley stated several times that he wanted to keep the whole team intact.  But Arison still amnestied Miller.  That hints at divisions in the Front Office.  Can a divided FO keep Lebron away from LA?  Granted, LA has its own divisions, but they're still LA.




I think LeBron is just being careful. Most likely, he has absolutely no intention of ever leaving Miami, but he knows from past experience that he shouldn't go out there and say that, because things change. And when you say you want to stay in some place for the rest of your career, and then you don't, people get really, really mad. So I think LeBron is just being extra cautious based on his previous experience leaving Cleveland. 


_If_ he leaves, I highly doubt it will be with the Lakers. That franchise is a mess right now. No way LeBron is playing for an organization that hires Mike D'Antoni (and Mike Brown).

Additionally, the Mike Miller issue will blow over before the end of the month. I liked the guy, but he was hardly indispensable and is perpetually on the verge of retirement/paraplegia. Most likely, it represents a strategy by Arison to manage to resign LeBron, Wade, and Bosh despite the Luxury Tax bill, which is enormous. Everybody is pissed off now, but as soon as the Heat starts winning again, nobody will care. If we lose in the Finals this year, nobody is going to be saying "Man, I think we would have won it again if Miller were still here." It's a non-issue. Nobody likes that it happened, but it isn't the end of the world and Riley isn't going to fault the guy for wanting to save $30 million on a guy who can't even stand up straight.


----------



## ArCi

Go Jazz? nah, hope he plays well tho
still can't believe the t-wolves traded him


----------



## ArCi

Pacers just made a trade with the Suns to get Luis Scola. Damn they just got a lot better
also added Chris Copeland and Cj Watson this off season

They might have the most depth in the league right now, Miami better watch out next year


----------



## MikeOekiM

wow

Luis Scola is a good starting PF and he'll be backing up David West. and we didnt even really give anything up for him.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Starting 5 : George Hill, Paul George, Danny Granger, David West, Roy Hibbert
Bench : CJ Watson, Lance Stephenson, Chris Copeland, Luis Scola, Ian Mahinmi

_championship_


----------



## 23536

Scola doesn't seem like a Vogel guy.  He's never sucker-punched anybody on the court, for instance.


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## Marijuanster

Man the sporting world sucks without NBA or NFL going on.  I need a time machine.


----------



## 23536

Marijuanster said:


> Man the sporting world sucks without NBA or NFL going on.  I need a time machine.



You can keep the stupid NFL.  Their product is so commercialized now that it's unwatchable.  Every time out, every injury, every review is an excuse to break for commercials.  I'm tired of seeing sequences like: touchdown, commercial, extra point, commercial, kickoff, commercial.  9 minutes of ads for every minute of gameplay.  Even at the stadium the players have to stand around like idiots so the networks can gouge their viewers.  I will no longer contribute to the unbridled capitalism that is the NFL.

Plus you can't even touch anybody now without getting a flag thrown on you.  I'm done with that league.


----------



## MikeOekiM

23536 said:


> Plus you can't even touch anybody now without getting a flag thrown on you.  I'm done with that league.



an NBA fan criticizing the NFL for shitty refs?

I personally love football miles ahead of any other sport.


----------



## ArCi

I love basketball more than any other sport, and I think the NBA is more enjoyable to watch than NFL. I am bias though

Football is my 2nd favorite sport to watch. Both sports are great though


anyways... Detroit Pistons sign Brandon Jennings to a 3 yr/$24mil contract, but they lose Brandon Knight to Milwaukee in the deal.


----------



## ArCi

Detroit Pistons

PG: Chauncey Billups
SG: Brandon Jennings
SF: Josh Smith
PF: Greg Monroe
C: Andre Drummond


That is a pretty sick starting 5 right there. Might be able to make a run in the playoffs


----------



## 23536

I completely missed the whole Josh Smith becoming a Piston thing.  Good to see Detroit fighting its way back to relevance.


----------



## ArCi

I know I am actually really excited to see how they turn out next season, they have a lot of young talent on their roster now.

Man I remember not too long ago when the Pistons were actually really fucking good. Chauncey, Rip Hamilton, Tayshaun Prince, Rasheed Wallace, Ben Wallace
fuck man those were the days.

I went to a Pistons game when I was younger and I got see them play the Cavs(When they still had Lebron) it was awesome
Detroit has some of the best fans too. Going to be a lot of excitement in the D this year.. Tigers, Red Wings, Pistons are looking good this year, and the Lions might even be better this year


----------



## ArCi

John Wall signs 5yr/$80 mil contract extension with the Wizards.


wow.. that's a lot of money to put down on John Wall lol
but I guess who knows, maybe it will pay off in the end? I really doubt it though


----------



## 23536

I can't believe I'm compulsively refreshing multiple browser pages to follow the Greg Oden decision watch.


----------



## shimazu

Arci said:


> John Wall signs 5yr/$80 mil contract extension with the Wizards.
> 
> 
> wow.. that's a lot of money to put down on John Wall lol
> but I guess who knows, maybe it will pay off in the end? I really doubt it though



mostly because it's the Wizards though, not because of John Wall

he's gonna wind up going to a team at the end of his career and winning a ring I hope, but he took the money in this case. could always get traded but with the amount of quality point guards in the league it's not likely

my planned 76ers backcourt of Jrue Holliday / Tyreke Evans finally happened, on the New Orleans Pelicans

fuck. my. life.


----------



## 23536

Twitter needs to be taken off line.


----------



## ArCi

50 years old


----------



## 23536

He'd probably be a pretty successful 6th man on the panthers or whatever they're called.  I think Michael Kidd Gilchrist said he beat him 1-on-1.


----------



## ArCi

Never thought I'd say this, but, the Eastern Conference is better than the West by far.. seriously it's like it happened just over the last 3 years


----------



## shimazu

idk, I'd say there's 4 legit contenders on each side, with one out of each conference that would need a lot to go right either matchup or injury-wise in order to win it all

id put it like this (_in_ a particular order) MIA, OKC, GS, IND, SA, CHI, BKY, HOU

basically the most favored odds at this point, although I think Golden State are underrated since they got exactly what they needed in Iguodala but only if he lets Curry and Thompson take the jump shots and actually drives to the basket to get to the foul line and get the other team's probably superior big men into possible foul trouble. Other than that, just finish a fast break every once and a while and play good defense against the other teams best player (probably going to be a SF if they make it to either the Conf finals or championship). When he sticks to what he does best, he's one of the best SF in the game to be honest, but what he does best just isn't enough to carry a team to greatness as the main focal point. I'd trust the Warriors at 18/1 over the Rockets at 10/1 any day of the week to be honest.

Houston really is such a wild card though. While I think Dwight Howard will be able to play well enough with James Harden to be championship material, it is solely reliant upon him actually reaching his full potential and showing some kind of proof that his maturity and work ethic finally grew alongside his naturally freakish physical stature and ability to churn out double-doubles that would probably average about 6-8 points more per game if he had anything remotely close to an acceptable free-throw percentage. I like Lin as a point guard, but I just don't know if he's going to be a huge factor in such a top-heavy league at PG. The rest of their team is pretty uninspiring as well, although I think Asik is an underrated asset just for his ability to play defense and rebound when Dwight comes out and be almost as effective. It all comes down to Dwight though, and his ability to learn things from the collection of former professional big men trying to teach them to him. And while that could be a match made in heaven, when has Dwight Howard learned to do anything that would require being professional? Picking and choosing when you do and don't want to try is the ultimate unprofessional move you can make. He might still be one of the best big men in the league, but only because his bone structure is not going to shrink any time soon and the baskets aren't being raised either. If he had even half of the winning desire that Shaq, or Tim Duncan, or even KG has, he would be considered one of the best players in the league period, at all positions. When your dissatisfaction with losing has less of an affect on you than your elation at winning, you will never be a great player. 

so TLDR, it's still too early to tell who is the favorites because injuries and trades affect the NBA moreso than any other major sport IMO, but only because it is the most individualistic one


----------



## MikeOekiM

The Warriors aren't a legit contender imo.

great team but no way can i see them winning it all. Iguodala isn't anything special at all.


----------



## shimazu

he is still one of the most athletic players in terms of size/explosiveness ratio in the league by far (even at his age), and one of the best defenders as well. I don't see Steph Curry or Klay Thompson ever being nearly as good at either of those two things as Iguodala, but they are already better shooters than he ever would be. Not to mention, he is both one of the best fast break distributors as well as finishers in the league. When he gets to be running full steam and catch people backpedaling, you want the ball in his hands so they have to get to the paint (or get out of the paint to avoid incoming poster). This lets either Curry or Thompson run behind and either get a wide open 3 or at the very least someone like David Lee will have a chance at a mid range jumper after a quick pass or two due to the trailing defenders looking to defend a wide open three. Iguodala is a great passer when he gets to dictate who is going to be open alongside him by drawing defenders towards him. It's when the defenders know he isnt driving the net they give him space and he falls in love with his mediocre mid-range or three point shot. The fact that he can grab a defensive rebound and make all that happen in less than 5-7 seconds is how you score easy baskets in games, and easy baskets are the most taken for granted thing in basketball. Like when CJ Watson (your boy mike) missed that wide open layup against the Bulls in the first round last year, that was a huge turning point in the game, which the bulls probably should not have won. You don't realize how much a guy like Iguodala does until he's not in the game, trust me, it happened to every person who has more than a casual interest in the 76ers. But they needed to rebuild anyway, and it's a shame he wasn't around for the 2001 team, because he would have been a perfect fit for them too. That's the thing, there's no place he isn't a perfect fit for because there's nothing he can't do reasonably well, if not downright amazingly for his position. Except be _that guy_. But when you don't ask him to be, he's a very desirable asset

I don't want to compare him to Scottie Pippen because I think Pippen has a much better body of work, but if Iguodala had a Jordan to play alongside of he would have been Scottie 2.0 basically


----------



## ArCi

Jordan could have put Steve Novak into the HOF


----------



## MikeOekiM

Every time i watch iguodala play he just shoots up bricks. His offense just isn't good. He's a great defender though, so that's good for the warriors since their team D is awful. Bogut is probably due for another major injury and David Lee is a player where if he is on your team then you know you will never do anything in the playoffs.

Every single starter on their team has some sort of major weakness, they dont have any truly solid player. Pacers entire starting lineup is solid and can play both offense and defense and would wreck the Warriors IRL.


----------



## ArCi

All it takes is one more really bad injury to Curry's ankles too.. You might witness his career vanish right before your eyes


----------



## shimazu

David Lee was All-NBA 3rd team last year

so was Paul George

and if you go back to the East. Conf finals, Lebron outscored Paul George in every single game, even when the Heat lost. Superstars just win out in the NBA, it's always been like that and probably always will be


----------



## MikeOekiM

you're really gonna bring up lebron outscoring paul george in every game? pacers spread all their stats between all 5 players. Every single player on the pacers starting 5 lead the team in scoring at least once either that series or New Yorks.


----------



## Care

The fact that there is an argument about whether or not the warriors are title contenders in this thread pleases me greatly.


----------



## shimazu

MikeOekiM said:


> you're really gonna bring up lebron outscoring paul george in every game? pacers spread all their stats between all 5 players. Every single player on the pacers starting 5 lead the team in scoring at least once either that series or New Yorks.



and where is that going to get them? To the Eastern Conference Finals


----------



## ArCi

Never thought I'd see shimazu on Lebron's dick


----------



## MikeOekiM

shimazu said:


> and where is that going to get them? To the Eastern Conference Finals



can't win em all.
still think they have the best shot this year.


----------



## shimazu

I actually think the Pacers can make the Finals this year if Dwayne Wade's injuries are more long-lasting than we would be led to believe. I just think the Thunder would beat them tbh

I never thought Id see the day where anyone was on Roy Hibberts dick


----------



## 23536

Greg Oden is essentially insurance against Hibbert.  If he's healthy, the Pacers would have to change their game plan in a playoff matchup vs. Miami.


----------



## MikeOekiM

what's not to love about roy hibbert?

pacers have improved so much and heat got greg oden. Who I don't think will even play in the playoffs. If he does I still don't think he'll make as much of an impact as some people think.


----------



## Thanatos

MikeOekiM said:


> what's not to love about roy hibbert?
> 
> pacers have improved so much and heat got greg oden. Who I don't think will even play in the playoffs. If he does I still don't think he'll make as much of an impact as some people think.



Hibbert will crush under playoff pressure, he isn't athletic enough to push the ball. He belongs in the NBA/ABA 40 years ago. Pacers have no shot my freind. 

Oden was a big pick up, if you don't see the cost-benefit ratio of a 7'2 Center (shot blocking much?) making 2.3/season you are crazy. Miami will play crazy D this year!


----------



## ArCi

Wait, are you saying Oden is 7'2 and averages 2.3 Blks per game?



entheo said:


> Hibbert will crush under playoff pressure



That's actually pretty funny


----------



## Thanatos

Sorry, he is listed at 7'0. And yeah, I watched Hibbert at G-town, and all his NBA career. Grow up Arci, you aren't very knowledgable but yet you try so hard... It's a bit sad.

Oden is just an auxiliary piece so his diminished roll isn't as vital to the Heat compared to Roy and the Pacers. $100 Hibbert folds in the post season.


----------



## ArCi

lol ok. like honestly I want to break it down but fuck the effort when you still won't listen.

first of all 2.3 blks/gm from greg oden is a complete lie you must have just made that number up.. that is ridiculously high

and you say things like Hibbert isn't athletic enough(lolwat) and he's going to fold in the playoffs when he just put up the best numbers of his career last year...in the playoffs. 


also love how you're an expert on nfl, nba,mma, pretty much every sport i guess. and also I swear to god you say "Dude grow up, I've been watching this guy since college and his whole nba career" 

you know how many times i've seen you say that about a player. lol it's still hilarious every time you say that because I can guarantee i've watched more live nba and ncaa games than you have 


i'm just glad I got see curry light it up at davidson before he left for the draft, back when everyone was saying he would never ever make it in the NBA


----------



## Thanatos

2.3 million you dumb sack of shit. His averages don't even count, he's basically a rookie.


Lol you are so young Arci, I say I watch the players in NCAA because I hate college ball but am like a scout, always looking for the next big player. Maybe you should find some friends or a hobby (job?) before you start talking shit. Lol I've got years more of on an off the field time playing/watching sports. Anyone with common sense can back me up (besides Mike and his Pacers)

Fucking Michigan fans. You disgust me.


----------



## ArCi

Ah i misread what you wrote then, it was worded kind of weird my bad. lol honestly I would love to play you in basketball.. I bet I played more basketball just over this past summer than you have in the past 2 years, not even kidding I play pickup games almost everyday. not just going out shooting around in your driveway playing horse.

lol you're like a scout.. sitting there watching on your television. how many live games have you ever been too?

and if we ever get the chance to meet up you get 4 of your guys and i'll get 4 of my guys and we'll play to 21. Shit would be hilarious. You'll probably have an asthma attack before you even get to 10 pts

and as far as the job, I do have one.. now go collect your government handout bitch


----------



## Thanatos

Arci said:


> and as far as the job, I do have one.. now go collect your government handout bitch



I don't draw money from the government, I hold down 45-60 hours a week pal. 

I've been to tons of live games btw... I don't see how it matters since games are partying and the broadcasts have the best camera work.


----------



## ArCi

Really? I'm just being straight up honest when I say you see much, much, much more of the game when you are actually there. at any sporting event


I think anyone who has ever been to a live sporting event would agree, at least I'd hope so


----------



## ArCi

I wonder when we're going to start seeing NBA players get caught for using PED's

idk I feel like there has to be some players using them


----------



## Thanatos

Arci said:


> Really? I'm just being straight up honest when I say you see much, much, much more of the game when you are actually there. at any sporting event
> 
> 
> I think anyone who has ever been to a live sporting event would agree, at least I'd hope so


I've been to stadiums and arenas across the country, I beg to differ. Going to the games is more fun, but you don't get to see anything super zoomed in (hard penalty or yardage calls) and at the same time you are stuck with only one vantage point.
Ever heard of redzone???


----------



## ArCi

Must be sitting in the nosebleeds 


and tbh I don't watch much football other than lions games, steelers game if they are on national television(Big Ben is my favorite player), and I always watch the Michigan/Ohio St and Michigan/Michigan St. games. Oh and MNF of course, other than that I just catch the highlights for football

Is red zone where you can watch all the nfl games at once?


----------



## Thanatos

Yes, redzone if fucking amazing. 

Lol no, not sitting in nose bleeds. More like 2nd row from the bench on the 50 yard line or lower deck, below club seating.


----------



## shimazu

Arci said:


> Is red zone where you can watch all the nfl games at once?



red zone shows every time a team has the ball in the... red zone

NFL Sunday Ticket is where you can watch any game regardless of where the ball is. You can have Sunday Ticket but not Red Zone, but not the other way around


----------



## MikeOekiM

entheo said:


> Hibbert will crush under playoff pressure



how come he hasnt so far? His stats have only gotten much better in playoffs vs regular season. he was actually having a down year in the regular season but went wild in the playoffs this year. he's shown so far that he steps up.


----------



## ArCi

Allen Iverson officially retires.

career stats:
41.1 mpg
26.7 ppg 
6.2 apg
2.2 spg

playoffs stats:
45.1 mpg
29.7 ppg
6.0 apg
2.1 spg

MVP
4 Scoring titles
11 time All Star

best 6-ft player ever in the NBA


----------



## Marijuanster

Iverson was one of the greatest. That dude done changed the game.


----------



## 23536

lol Miami signs Beasley

http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/09/11/3620808/miami-heat-brings-back-former.html

Our frontcourt now stands:

Oden
Bosh
Lebron
Chris Anderson
Shane Battier
Michael Beasley
Udonis Haslem
Rashard Lewis
Joel Anthony


----------



## 23536




----------



## Marijuanster

I like Beasley as a person I just don't see how he will help the Heat.


----------



## 23536

Marijuanster said:


> I like Beasley as a person I just don't see how he will help the Heat.



He scores.  The more bench points we can generate, the more we can rest Lebron.


----------



## ArCi

Lol Beasley and Oden... all I can say is good luck. Hopefully they actually get some playing time


----------



## ArCi

Oh and btw the Pistons are going to be the team to watch this year... going to surprise a lot of people next season


----------



## Marijuanster

PIstons made some good aquisitions but they wontt contend in the east.


----------



## ArCi

I think they are definitley a playoff team, but you're right they are going to have a tough time against Miami, Indiana, Chicago, and Brooklyn.

Honestly though just a take a quick look at their roster... all I see is rebounds, rebounds, and more rebounds.. which  I think is one the most important things in the NBA, and might be just enough for them to make a deep run in the playoffs.

Defense should actually be pretty solid too. Also look for Brandon Jennings assist numbers to go waaaaay up this season
He will become a pass first PG


----------



## 23536

Just found out Brandon Jennings is a Piston.

Maybe he'll finally play consistently there.

ETA: I have this weird feeling I've made this exact post 3 times already.


----------



## ArCi

^ lol you have at least once before.

But yeah Brandon Jennings actually has some good low post players to pass too now(Drummond, Monroe, Smith). The reason he didn't get many assists in Milwaukee is because him and Monta Ellis were pretty much the only guys who could score.. so he was forced to take a lot of shots that wern't necessarily good looks.

Oh and Chauncey Billups and Rasheed Wallace are also back in Detroit. Somebody please get Richard Hamilton on the phone right now!


----------



## 23536

Arci said:


> Oh and Chauncey Billups and Rasheed Wallace are also back in Detroit. Somebody please get Richard Hamilton on the phone right now!



I wonder what kind of shape Ben Wallace is in now.






I fucking hated this squad for beating us in the ECF.  That had been our best season ever I think.


----------



## ArCi

Easily my favorite starting 5 of all time ^
so many great memories watching that team growing up

little fun fact: Ben Wallace has the all time record for most games played by an undrafted player.
oh and I suppose winning Defensive POTY 4 times isn't so bad either 

Pretty amazing for a guy who started in community college, then transfered to a Div II school and then nobody would take a chance on him in the draft


----------



## shimazu

Marijuanster said:


> I like Beasley as a person



lol


----------



## Marijuanster

^ Nigga likes weed and spongebob I mean c'mon quit hatin.


----------



## 23536

Wait, so Chris Andersen really did have sex with a 17 year old girl?  This case is so convolved, but it seems he was let off because she had showed him a fake ID.  I agree that he didn't do anything that is morally wrong, but does everyone else get the same consideration?

This is the official account of what happened:


----------



## Thanatos

I thought there was an imposter hoax, someone from Canada claiming to be him. I hear his name is cleared?


----------



## 23536

entheo said:


> I thought there was an imposter hoax, someone from Canada claiming to be him. I hear his name is cleared?



Yeah they cleared him.  But do you think they would've cleared me if I had fucked a 17 year old with fake ID and had to be represented by a public defender?

It reminds me how Udonis Haslem was cleared after a marijuana bust.  The weed was under his seat, but his friend Andre said the weed was his.  The laws don't apply to the rich.


----------



## shimazu

uh if someone claims its their drugs and the other person denies knowledge it would have went down like that for anyone


----------



## 23536

shimazu said:


> uh if someone claims its their drugs and the other person denies knowledge it would have went down like that for anyone



Yeah that's a good point.


----------



## shimazu

seasons starts in about a month at which point should we make a new thread?

season opens with Mia v Chi, wonder if were gonna see Drose suit up or just wearin a suit on the sidelines

mmm basketball is just so more entertaining than baseball, im almost glad I dont have to watch the Phillies anymore than I already got suckered into by default.


----------



## ArCi

I love that Durant called out Wade and said he doesn't deserve to be in the Top 10 active players.

He's right though. and tbh I fucking hate Wade and the Miami Heat. 


The list had Wade ranked higher than Kobe and Carmello 

lol what a joke


----------



## 23536

I don't know what the hell everyone's talking about.  Wade's been playing injured for over a season now. He can't even jump right, and his shot's off because his legs aren't 100%.

I mean, he has to be healthy before he can be top ten.


----------



## ArCi

Yep that's usually what happens when you're at the end of your career.

Bottom line though if anyone thinks Wade deserves to be in the top 10 active players right now you're out of your mind.

Here is the Top 50 list. All the players in *bold* I would take over Wade without hesitation.

50.	*Nikola Pekovic* 
49.	Andrei Kirilenko	
48.	*Jrue Holiday* 
47.	*Damian Lillard*
46.	David Lee	
45.	Danillo Gallinari	
44.	Al Jefferson	
43.	Larry Sanders	
42.	Ty Lawson	
41.	*Anthony Davis	*
40.	*John Wall* 
39.	*Mike Conley* 
38.	*Paul Millsap* 
37.	*Kawhi Leonard	*
36.	Pau Gasol
35.	Zach Randolph
34.	*Josh Smith* 
33.	*Andre Iguodala* 
32.	Paul Pierce	
31.	David West	
30.	Brook Lopez	
29.	*Serge Ibaka* 
28.	Kevin Garnett	
27.	Tyson Chandler	
26.	*Rajon Rondo	*
25.	*Paul George* 
24.	*Deron Williams	*
23.	*Roy Hibbert* 
22.	*Al Horford*
21.	*Joakim Noah* 
20.	*Kyrie Irving* 
19.	Blake Griffin	
18.	*LaMarcus Aldridge* 
17.	Chris Bosh	
16.	Dirk Nowitzki	
15.	*Stephen Curry* 
14.	*Marc Gasol* 
13.	*Kevin Love* 
12.	*Derrick Rose* 
11.	*James Harden*
10.   *Carmelo Anthony*
09.   *Kobe Bryant*
08.   Dwayne Wade
07.   Dwight Howard
06.   Tim Duncan
05.   Russel Westbrook
04.   Tony Parker
03.   Chris Paul
02.   Kevin Durant
01.   Lebron James


lol at putting Damian Lillard at #47. Whoever made this list for SI is obviosuly a Miami Heat fan and doesn't know shit.

How can you rank Chris Bosh higher than Hibbert, Horford, Noah, Pekovic?? That is hilarious


----------



## shimazu

John Walls my dude


----------



## Wyld 4 X

selfish and under achieving......yeah, he fits you.


----------



## shimazu

hey if I got drafted by the wizards id be pissed too


----------



## 23536

Arci said:


> Yep that's usually what happens when you're at the end of your career.
> 
> Bottom line though if anyone thinks Wade deserves to be in the top 10 active players right now you're out of your mind.
> 
> Here is the Top 50 list. All the players in *bold* I would take over Wade without hesitation.
> 
> 50.	*Nikola Pekovic*
> 49.	Andrei Kirilenko
> 48.	*Jrue Holiday*
> 47.	*Damian Lillard*
> 46.	David Lee
> 45.	Danillo Gallinari
> 44.	Al Jefferson
> 43.	Larry Sanders
> 42.	Ty Lawson
> 41.	*Anthony Davis	*
> 40.	*John Wall*
> 39.	*Mike Conley*
> 38.	*Paul Millsap*
> 37.	*Kawhi Leonard	*
> 36.	Pau Gasol
> 35.	Zach Randolph
> 34.	*Josh Smith*
> 33.	*Andre Iguodala*
> 32.	Paul Pierce
> 31.	David West
> 30.	Brook Lopez
> 29.	*Serge Ibaka*
> 28.	Kevin Garnett
> 27.	Tyson Chandler
> 26.	*Rajon Rondo	*
> 25.	*Paul George*
> 24.	*Deron Williams	*
> 23.	*Roy Hibbert*
> 22.	*Al Horford*
> 21.	*Joakim Noah*
> 20.	*Kyrie Irving*
> 19.	Blake Griffin
> 18.	*LaMarcus Aldridge*
> 17.	Chris Bosh
> 16.	Dirk Nowitzki
> 15.	*Stephen Curry*
> 14.	*Marc Gasol*
> 13.	*Kevin Love*
> 12.	*Derrick Rose*
> 11.	*James Harden*
> 10.   *Carmelo Anthony*
> 09.   *Kobe Bryant*
> 08.   Dwayne Wade
> 07.   Dwight Howard
> 06.   Tim Duncan
> 05.   Russel Westbrook
> 04.   Tony Parker
> 03.   Chris Paul
> 02.   Kevin Durant
> 01.   Lebron James



That's a little ridiculous.  Even injured, Wade's PER was 7th in the league last year:

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/statistics

That's on a team on which he has to share stats with Lebron.  Without Lebron, his PER would've been even higher.

Plus, aside from Rondo and Kobe, none of those bolded players have proven they have championship DNA.



> The Player Efficiency Rating (PER) is a per-minute rating developed by ESPN.com columnist John Hollinger. In John's words, "The PER sums up all a player's positive accomplishments, subtracts the negative accomplishments, and returns a per-minute rating of a player's performance." It appears from his books that John's database only goes back to the 1988-89 season. I decided to expand on John's work and calculate PER for all players since minutes played were first recorded (1951-52).
> 
> All calculations begin with what I am calling unadjusted PER (uPER). The formula is:
> 
> uPER = (1 / MP) *
> [ 3P
> + (2/3) * AST
> + (2 - factor * (team_AST / team_FG)) * FG
> + (FT *0.5 * (1 + (1 - (team_AST / team_FG)) + (2/3) * (team_AST / team_FG)))
> - VOP * TOV
> - VOP * DRB% * (FGA - FG)
> - VOP * 0.44 * (0.44 + (0.56 * DRB%)) * (FTA - FT)
> + VOP * (1 - DRB%) * (TRB - ORB)
> + VOP * DRB% * ORB
> + VOP * STL
> + VOP * DRB% * BLK
> - PF * ((lg_FT / lg_PF) - 0.44 * (lg_FTA / lg_PF) * VOP) ]
> Most of the terms in the formula above should be clear, but let me define the less obvious ones:
> 
> factor = (2 / 3) - (0.5 * (lg_AST / lg_FG)) / (2 * (lg_FG / lg_FT))
> VOP    = lg_PTS / (lg_FGA - lg_ORB + lg_TOV + 0.44 * lg_FTA)
> DRB%   = (lg_TRB - lg_ORB) / lg_TRB


----------



## ArCi

> Without Lebron, his PER would've been even higher.



No. Just no.

I can't believe you just pulled out the PER stat. Wow the most useless stat ever.

This isn't fantasy basketball. 

I don't think you understand how much Lebron James makes not just Wade, but the whole Miami Heat team better on paper(stats)

Do you realize that if Lebron was on ANY other team in the NBA, every single player on that teams stats would go waaay up and he can turn an average player into an all star.

It's very similar to Tom Brady and Peyton Manning making no name guys Pro Bowl wide recievers. Do you realize how shitty of a team the Heat are without Lebron?

Lebron could take the Utah Jazz to the Western Conference Finals right now. I'm not even kidding. That is how good Lebron is


----------



## ArCi

Next time you're watching the Miami Heat play and you see someone taking a wide open 3 point shot and you wonder how in the world did they get so open with nobody around them

The reason they are wide open is because Lebron is getting 3-4 defenders committing to him almost every single time he attacks the lane

Almost everyone in the NBA can shoot when they are wide open, just not every team has a Lebron James


----------



## 23536

Arci said:


> No. Just no.



Wade's PER before Lebron:

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/statistics/_/year/2010

#2 in 2010

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/statistics/_/year/2009

#2 in 2009

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/statistics/_/year/2007

#1 in 2007

Why?  Because PPG is a major component of PER.  Wade would have more points if he didn't have to share the court with Lebron.

You just picked a bunch of younger guys that you'd rather have for the rest of their career.  That's fine.  And Wade might be practically done.  We shall see.


----------



## shimazu

can you guys stfu about roy hibbert being runderrated now at least


----------



## MikeOekiM

look at the centers ahead of him. He just got done destroying both Horford and Bosh i dont know why they'd be in front of him.


----------



## ilikestims

^ recency bias


----------



## Marijuanster

Nah it's just a straight Pacers bias.


----------



## ilikestims

then he should remember hibbert shooting sub 40% for half the season


----------



## MikeOekiM

how'd he play in the playoffs where it counts? i mean that's like the #1 thing people say about the falcons so im gonna use it this time.

best defender in the NBA by far


----------



## axl blaze

I'm gonna add my two cents in these disputed topics:

*1) Roy Hibbert is* *BEAST MODE*. I have been a fan of his ever since his Georgetown Hoyas beat my Ohio State Buckeyes in the NCAA Tourney some years ago. Hibbert's not perfect, but his most admirable trait is his work ethic. every year since college he betters himself. nowadays a "true Center" in the NBA is about as rare as JR Smith NOT posting something completely dumb-assed on Twitter - therefore Hibbert shines even more bright. Hibbert has some goofy, clunky moves in the paint - but they work - he's a GREAT scorer. and everyone saw how he defended the rim against the rim-targeting Miami Heat in the ECF... but I dare say that for being a 7 footer Hibbert is a shit rebounder. however, I believe through his insane work ethic he can improve upon this. add into the equation Hibbert's youth and he is my fave center in the NBA today

*2) D-Wade is a Champ*, and most importantly he proved this before LBJ took over the Miami Heat. you can't really knock that fella. do ya'll forget that before his last ring, the Heat belonged to Wade, and not LBJ? now this year there is no arguing that the Heat are led by LBJ, but that is a recent development. one thing I will say about Wade is that I always forget that he was drafted in the same class as LBJ! those damn injuries really make Wade appear and play like he is 2-5 years older than LBJ...



Arci said:


> Lebron could take the Utah Jazz to the Western Conference Finals right now. I'm not even kidding. That is how good Lebron is



as a Cleveland Cavaliers fan this fact *stings *true to my heart, still to this very day...

but while we're on the topic of LBJ, despite my disgust for him, he really does a great job giving back to the community (and most of his charity goes to my home State of Ohio, and even more specifically Akron, and even more specifically Akron Saint Vincent Saint Mary[ASVSM], the high school King James attended)

*WELL here's a pretty kewl video of LBJ showing off the new ASVSM football jerseys that he donated.* now LBJ could not have simply just Fed Ex'd a truck full of said new football jerseys... nah... he had to throw a spectacular spectacle of an event. there's everything you would expect in this video: a stage, fog machines, girls parading around, rabid fans flocking to King James, and LBJ himself finally strutting out on the cat-walk in full ASVSM's football uniform

watch: [video]http://bcove.me/ei3go4if[/video]

[video]http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid829875052001?bckey=AQ~~,AAAAAEBVkPU~,71bz9Fa_  E4M_roP9MK0aIB1H9ytVCoyC&bctid=2603041353001[/video]

source = http://www.stack.com/video/2603041353001/LeBron-Shows-Up-in-Full-Football-Equipment-Fans-Go-Berserk/


----------



## shimazu

full on rebuild mode, it's about time they realized you have to suck to win in the NBA eventually. Feels good to support the team through what might possibly be one of the worst seasons in memory. If I had a gun to my head and could only follow one sport for the rest of my life I'd still pick the NFL, but id probably need counseling over my NBA-less existence

This season is now being judged off the number of Sportscenter Top 10 appearances, make it happen

#never4get

or something twitty like that


*NSFW*: 








*NSFW*:


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Man, the C's are going to be pretty unwatchable this year.  This season may make or break Rondo's FA value.


----------



## 23536

Looking forward to watching the reloaded Pistons tonight vs. the Heat.  Hopefully Beasley plays.


----------



## ArCi

Can't wait to see the pistons make the playoffs this year.


Oh and can we please send the Utah Jazz to St. Louis?
or possibly Kentucky? That would be fucking awesome


----------



## shimazu

Pittsburgh would make sense if they didnt suck as a society


----------



## ArCi

That would actually pretty cool too. 

I mean really Utah? Who the fuck would want to live in Utah


----------



## 23536

Polygamy doesn't sound so bad right now, but I would definitely miss cars and electricity.


----------



## 23536

My belief in jinxes prevents me from writing how excited I am about the current Heat squad.

But I risk nothing by quoting Shane Battier:



> We have a video game roster.



And Lebron said the current team could probably sit all of its starters and still win the majority of its games.

But I won't say what I think will happen, because then I'll cause it not to happen.


----------



## Marijuanster

10 more days!!!!

The Heat will make it their 4th Finals appearance in a row this year.


----------



## 23536

Marijuanster said:


> 10 more days!!!!
> 
> The Heat will make it their 4th Finals appearance in a row this year.



They looked so stacked last night against the Spurs, and that was without Lebron. 

Now imagine them in the playoffs with a healthy Oden!


----------



## ArCi

lul it's pre season.... Didn't you see the Heat get smacked by the Wizards?

It doesn't mean shit.. nobody wants to get injured before the season starts

I think the Pacers are like what 0-4? Maybe 0-5?


----------



## 23536

Arci said:


> lul it's pre season.... Didn't you see the Heat get smacked by the Wizards?



Haslem


----------



## axl blaze

I am looking forward to the Cleveland Cavaliers actually making the playoffs this year

Indiana is another team that I respect their game immensely


----------



## Thanatos

Marijuanster said:


> 10 more days!!!!
> 
> The Heat will make it their 4th Finals appearance in a row this year.



It's about to get real my nigga, can't wait for Thursday nights at my crib watching ball together.


----------



## shimazu

kind of glad Nerlens Noel is gonna miss the entire season, they were going nowhere fast this year anyway. this might seriously be one of the worst rosters of all time as it stands now. At least we got China Rider's boy Rodney Williams. Because we needed more guys who cant shoot. Right?

. Jesus I cant be the only one who remembers that nike commercial from back in the day with the random interviews they ask people on the street and this fat black guy just goes 

J RICH man.... he got hops

he _HAD_ hops, now hes just a jump shooter with nothing to shoot for. Get out while you can Jrich go to a real team and win a championship. you could be the next almost ray allen bro


2014 Draft Lottery can't come fast enough


----------



## 23536

Wade looks good this year.  Arci I'm giving you until October 28 to recant this post.  After that it'll be too late.



Arci said:


> Bottom line though if anyone thinks Wade deserves to be in the top 10 active players right now you're out of your mind.
> 
> Here is the Top 50 list. All the players in *bold* I would take over Wade without hesitation.
> 
> 50.	*Nikola Pekovic*
> 49.	Andrei Kirilenko
> 48.	*Jrue Holiday*
> 47.	*Damian Lillard*
> 46.	David Lee
> 45.	Danillo Gallinari
> 44.	Al Jefferson
> 43.	Larry Sanders
> 42.	Ty Lawson
> 41.	*Anthony Davis	*
> 40.	*John Wall*
> 39.	*Mike Conley*
> 38.	*Paul Millsap*
> 37.	*Kawhi Leonard	*
> 36.	Pau Gasol
> 35.	Zach Randolph
> 34.	*Josh Smith*
> 33.	*Andre Iguodala*
> 32.	Paul Pierce
> 31.	David West
> 30.	Brook Lopez
> 29.	*Serge Ibaka*
> 28.	Kevin Garnett
> 27.	Tyson Chandler
> 26.	*Rajon Rondo	*
> 25.	*Paul George*
> 24.	*Deron Williams	*
> 23.	*Roy Hibbert*
> 22.	*Al Horford*
> 21.	*Joakim Noah*
> 20.	*Kyrie Irving*
> 19.	Blake Griffin
> 18.	*LaMarcus Aldridge*
> 17.	Chris Bosh
> 16.	Dirk Nowitzki
> 15.	*Stephen Curry*
> 14.	*Marc Gasol*
> 13.	*Kevin Love*
> 12.	*Derrick Rose*
> 11.	*James Harden*
> 10.   *Carmelo Anthony*
> 09.   *Kobe Bryant*
> 08.   Dwayne Wade
> 07.   Dwight Howard
> 06.   Tim Duncan
> 05.   Russel Westbrook
> 04.   Tony Parker
> 03.   Chris Paul
> 02.   Kevin Durant
> 01.   Lebron James
> 
> 
> lol at putting Damian Lillard at #47. Whoever made this list for SI is obviosuly a Miami Heat fan and doesn't know shit.
> 
> How can you rank Chris Bosh higher than Hibbert, Horford, Noah, Pekovic?? That is hilarious


----------



## ArCi

Nah ill stand by that post. Like I said before.. eliminate Lebron from the equation and let's see how good Wade is.

If Lebron and Steph Curry were on the same team... Jesus that would almost be unfair

I would still replace wade with every guard I bolded on that list

Imagine:

Lebron and Curry
Lebron and Kobe
Lebron and James Harden
Lebron and Paul George
Lebron and Kawhi Leonard
Lebron and Irving
Lebron and Damian Lillard
Lebron and John Wall


----------



## axl blaze

Ohio boys up in this bisssssshh






I bet ya 3, 4 is kinda mad there are so many players from Ohio on his team


----------



## 23536

^I had thought Norris Cole was from the South.  He speaks with an accent:


----------



## axl blaze

Ohio people talk with a twang, too, weird I know. I've got a little bit of twang in my voice that living in Boston still couldn't eradicate

without doing my research, I don't know if Norris is originally from Ohio - I just assumed because (as I'm sure you know) - he went to Cleveland State. CSU would be a very strange school for say, some baller from Tennessee, to go to. but hey, I guess it happens

however my pic was lifted off of LBJ's Twitter, and he also said "Ohio boys," so either NC is from Ohio or a transformed Ohioan... I dunno


----------



## shimazu

lol

"eliminate Lebron from the equation"

like thats a perfectly reasonable scenario to play out


----------



## Thanatos

Hey shim do you know why Royce white got waived from the 76ers? I've got a minimal idea o his game but he seems serviceable as a bench guy as long as his anxiety is controlled.


----------



## 23536

I heard Royce White interviewed the other day.  It sounds to me like he has a few issues other than anxiety going on.


----------



## Marijuanster

I can't wait for tomorrow. The long awaited return of the best league in American professional sports, THE NBA!!!!!


----------



## shimazu

entheo said:


> Hey shim do you know why Royce white got waived from the 76ers? I've got a minimal idea o his game but he seems serviceable as a bench guy as long as his anxiety is controlled.



because they don't care about serviceable players as the team is going to suck anyway. They probably want to sign another mediocre player minus the mental baggage


----------



## Marijuanster

Are you guys going to be epic bad this year?


----------



## shimazu

im thinking like Bobcats bad


----------



## Marijuanster

O lerrrd.... It seems like the Bobcats are trying to play well much of the time which makes it even more hilarious. I wonder if Wiggins will pan out.


----------



## Thanatos

It's about to go down my Nigels, NBA tip off is only like 15 hours away. I think I might need some bigger shorts I'm so excited. 


Care, I think it's about time for a new thread. This one is two seasons old.


----------



## shimazu

is it me or did Jrue Holliday get husky as fuck over the off season? certainly didn't get ant lighter skinned. I swear he has to wear a glowstick around his neck at night time or he could get lost from the team


----------



## 23536

shimazu said:


> I swear he has to wear a glowstick around his neck at night time or he could get lost from the team



Then there's Gordon Hayward:


----------



## Thanatos

shimazu said:


> is it me or did Jrue Holliday get husky as fuck over the off season? certainly didn't get ant lighter skinned. I swear he has to wear a glowstick around his neck at night time or he could get lost from the team



Looks about 15-20 lbs heavier and black as fuck as always. 
Man NBA team photos always fuck me up, like how is it that Evan and Gordon look like midgets compared to the rest of the guys? I honestly thought Holiday was 6'5 tops, but he looks much taller than that in this photo.


----------



## 23536

I can't believe what I'm watching with these Lakers.  This is the fucking twilight zone.

Is Jack Nicholson the best American actor ever?


----------



## Thanatos

Lakers are a better team without Kobe. Kobe is the ultimate ball stopper and his shot isn't half of what it used to be, they will be competitive until the mamba returns, then it's all down hill.

As a Bryant fan it hurts to say that, but he just can't help that team anymore. Not enough star power to play ISO as much as he wants, it just wont work anymore. They are fobba have to take a page out of the Nuggets and Blazers book and get some ball movement and team D going.


----------



## ArCi

Honestly I can't believe you're doubting Kobe's game

When he steps back on the court it's gonna be magical


----------



## Thanatos

Dude you know I love Kobe, I just don't think he's got it in him to win a title anymore and his game hasn't evolved to fit his age. I mean if he could still dunk and cross niggas up smooth as butter, then yeah I would be all up on his bandwagon. I just don't think that the current roster fits around him an so he won't be much of a positive effect on the team. 1 on 1 he is still a beast, top 10 easy, but that's just not gonna put another banner up at staples.


----------



## 23536

Why do they put on sweaters and pants before the game?  They should be as exposed to cold temperatures as possible.  They should be shirtless.  It keeps the body temperature low and increases your aerobic resistance.  I've studied this, and before running I take cold showers.


----------



## Thanatos

^ it's called a warm up dude. You've gotta stay loose, and any sort of drcrease in temperature can result in cramping since the temp change wont be gradual. They keep those arenas really cold, and you don't want the sweat to lower your body temp. Simple concept really. I always wear sweats during my warm up to get the blood flowing, and maximize my thermogenesis potential. You can expend more energy/calories when your body is hot.


----------



## shimazu

sixers going 82-0 this year look out


----------



## 23536

shimazu said:


> sixers going 82-0 this year look out



That guy with the lip, Cartier Martin-Williams or whatever, was pretty close to a quadruple double.


----------



## 23536

entheo said:


> it's called a warm up dude. You've gotta stay loose, and any sort of drcrease in temperature can result in cramping since the temp change wont be gradual. They keep those arenas really cold, and you don't want the sweat to lower your body temp. Simple concept really. I always wear sweats during my warm up to get the blood flowing, and maximize my thermogenesis potential. You can expend more energy/calories when your body is hot.



The thermogenic stuff is the opposite of what you're going for if you're getting ready for a game. You want to utilize your energy as efficiently as possible, and putting yourself in sweats does the opposite. I think tradition is getting in the way of science here.

You can warm up without excessively raising your core temperature, and putting on warm-ups before a game excessively raises core temperature.  

The players would have more cardiovascular resistance if they warmed up shirtless in the cold arena.  It's the same principle as drinking cold water.



> 1. Cold showering favorably redistributes the blood in a way that is similar to effects of CO2 and NO on arteries and arterioles. Since cold water is applied on the surface of the body, the veins located near the surface constrict and the blood is pushed into arteries, arterioles and capillaries. Over two thirds of systemic resistance to blood flow in the cardiovascular system is in these blood vessels (arteries, arterioles and capillaries). Hence, this blood redistribution causes and leads to better perfusion (blood supply) of all tissues and organs and reduces heart rate. In this sense, application of cold water has some similarities with CO2 and NO effects on blood vessels.
> Man cold hardening in snow Pin it! Share on Facebook
> 
> 2. Regular use of cold shower reduces heat losses (KP. Buteyko) and decreases core body temperature (Russian health nuts are preoccupied with having lower body temperature due to a wide-spread belief that just one degree reduction in core body temperature extends expected life span of humans by some decades.)
> 
> 3. Cold water adaptation builds up brown-fat cells, which have a large concentration of mitochondria to generate heat without physical contraction or muscular movements.
> 
> 4. A German study found positive effects of such body hardening on certain blood parameters.
> 
> 5. Correct application of cold shower water (see Rule #3 below: gradual exposure) results in natural breath holding probably due to some reflexatory mechanism. Hence, taking, for example, a cold shower results in all beneficial mechanisms and effects related to CO2 uses in the human body, including better oxygenation and perfusion of all vital organs, calmer mind, improved immunity, better sleep and digestion, and many others due to increased body-oxygen content (as measured with the DIY body-oxygen test) by about 2-3 s. In my view, application of a cold shower has about the same effect on health and CP (control pause), although physiologically different, as one half of the typical Buteyko breathing exercise session.
> 
> 6. Most importantly, regular use of cold showers will help you to adapt to cold conditions and improve your morning CP due to normalized thermoregulation and general adaptation to cold conditions. This CP increase means better general health and well-being with improvements in all systems and organs of the human body.


----------



## shimazu

23536 said:


> That guy with the lip, Cartier Martin-Williams or whatever, was pretty close to a quadruple double.



yeah he looks like the main character from shark's tale


----------



## We are all ONE

Lakers till I die
but after watching last year...Im picking Indiana to win it this season


----------



## axl blaze

^ I hope so, as I am officially rooting for the Indiana Pacers to take it all, this year


----------

